# Creo que la plata puede llegar a 40 dolares antes de abril



## Depeche (30 Sep 2010)

He estado haciendo un estudio minucioso por análisis técnico sobre la plata, bueno, concretamente sobre el ETF (SLV), y según mis cálculos si estoy en lo correcto, veo un objetivo de subida sobre la plata de 40 euros para finales de marzo o principios de abril. Espero estar en lo cierto,el tiempo dirá.
Dejo este mensaje para que quede constancia.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

syn dijo:


> Mucho lo veo yo pero bueno.
> Sus estudios y el tiempo lo dirán.
> 
> P.D: Yo no se si esperar que esté en lo cierto o no... tengo poca plata jeje
> No es que diga que es de pobres, es que ocupa mucho para ocultarsela a la mujer



entonces casarse es de pobres :XX:


----------



## inver (30 Sep 2010)

Análisis Técnico? Imposible.

Por Fundamental, si tienes un soplo de cuando va a pegar el petardazo el US$, quizá.


----------



## J.Smith (30 Sep 2010)

Hoy en el buzón habian dejado una octavilla de Compro Oro y Plata , es la primera vez que veo que se compre plata.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (30 Sep 2010)

J.Smith dijo:


> Hoy en el buzón habian dejado una octavilla de Compro Oro y Plata , es la primera vez que veo que se compre plata.



Yo también, creo que es algo muy significativo, da la impresión de que la gente ya tiene poco oro por empeñar. De todas formas, pese a estar el spot rondando ya los 16 lerus, mucha plata hay que tener para que te merezca la pena venderla así.


----------



## Inmoindultado (28 Oct 2010)

Buen Intento

Si esto sube no va a ser desde luego hasta 40 8:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Oct 2010)

syn dijo:


> Y que usted lo diga... bueno yo en realidad no estoy casado pero ya con 7 años de convivencia en pecado, es más fácil decir que es mi mujer que mi "novia" o "mi pareja de hecho" aunque de hecho es mi pareja :XX:



Ande, ande, ande,....que esto lo arreglamos con unas cuantas confesiones y unas cuantas moneditas en el hilo de confesiones...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Oct 2010)

Inmoindultado dijo:


> Buen Intento
> 
> Si esto sube no va a ser desde luego hasta 40 8:



Ya se verá...


----------



## Inmoindultado (28 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya se verá...



Intrigado y con el escroto encogido me hallo o


----------



## syn (28 Oct 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ande, ande, ande,....que esto lo arreglamos con unas cuantas confesiones y unas cuantas moneditas en el hilo de confesiones...



Sr. Monster ya me tiene que pillar usted boooorrraaacho como una cuba para pasar por un confesionario.
Despues de 9 años en colegio de curas, me cambie de bando y con todo el respeto del mundo hacia todas las religiones;

Yo soy el ombligo del mundo y cuando muera esto se acaba... que no lo digo yo, lo dijo Sabina, aunque eso sí lo tengo claro como Cortazar y prefiero partir con desventaja sobre los creyentes... a ellos les espera el cielo o el infierno pero algo... aunque eso ya lo veremos cada uno... o no?


----------



## Vedast_borrado (1 Nov 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> He estado haciendo un estudio minucioso por análisis técnico sobre la plata, bueno, concretamente sobre el ETF (SLV), y según mis cálculos si estoy en lo correcto, veo un objetivo de subida sobre la plata de 40 *euros* para finales de marzo o principios de abril. Espero estar en lo cierto,el tiempo dirá.
> Dejo este mensaje para que quede constancia.



¿Euros o dólares? Ya puestos, que sean 40 euros, no me quejaré


----------



## Depeche (1 Nov 2010)

Buen apunte Vedast, no me fijé y puse euros, quería decir 40 dolares.
Gracias por tu puntualización.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Nov 2010)

Inmoindultado dijo:


> Intrigado y con el escroto encogido me hallo o



:XX:


Tiene un hilo BDSM en la guardería "tó majo" y con unas nimfómanas dominantes esperándole con las piernas abiertas....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Nov 2010)

syn dijo:


> Sr. Monster ya me tiene que pillar usted boooorrraaacho como una cuba para pasar por un confesionario.
> Despues de 9 años en colegio de curas, me cambie de bando y con todo el respeto del mundo hacia todas las religiones;
> 
> Yo soy el ombligo del mundo y cuando muera esto se acaba... que no lo digo yo, lo dijo Sabina, aunque eso sí lo tengo claro como Cortazar y prefiero partir con desventaja sobre los creyentes... a ellos les espera el cielo o el infierno pero algo... aunque eso ya lo veremos cada uno... o no?



No se confunda...que el Pater Monster es todo un ateo...y sólo cree en el metal...

Grande Sabina, grande....


----------



## noa{M}_borrado (1 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> 
> Tiene un hilo BDSM en la guardería "tó majo" y con unas nimfómanas dominantes esperándole con las piernas abiertas....



Creo que no has visto una mujer Dominante ni en pintura , somos nosotras las que les abrimos las piernas a los sumisos


----------



## Depeche (6 Dic 2010)

Sigo pensando que puede llegar a 40 dolares antes de abril,y quizá me quede corto.


----------



## Depeche (18 Feb 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> He estado haciendo un estudio minucioso por análisis técnico sobre la plata, bueno, concretamente sobre el ETF (SLV), y según mis cálculos si estoy en lo correcto, veo un objetivo de subida sobre la plata de 40 euros para finales de marzo o principios de abril. Espero estar en lo cierto,el tiempo dirá.
> Dejo este mensaje para que quede constancia.



Tambien quiero recordar esto,para que quede constancia.


----------



## QuepasaRey (18 Feb 2011)

que usted acierte y mis maples se pongan duras como rabo de mancebo.


----------



## Baraja (18 Feb 2011)

¿Entonces retirarán los karlillos o seguirán ofreciéndolos en los BdE? :rolleye:

Con el spot de la plata a 40$, el karlillo valdría casi 16 euros (sin IVA).

40$ = 29,41€
18 g * 0,925 = 16,65 g. de plata
16,65 g / 31,1 = 0,535 oz.
0,535 oz * 29,41 €/oz = 15,74€


----------



## FoSz2 (18 Feb 2011)

¿Creeis que habrá otro descenso antes de llegar a los 40?
¿Qué pensáis de ponerse cortos cuando esté rondando los 36?
¿Demasiado riesgo?


----------



## Vedast_borrado (18 Feb 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Creeis que habrá otro descenso antes de llegar a los 40?
> ¿Qué pensáis de ponerse cortos cuando esté rondando los 36?
> ¿Demasiado riesgo?



A menos que pase algo realmente impactante lo normal es que sigamos avanzando pero con correciones por el camino, no "verticalmente". Ya veremos cómo están las cosas en 36$, ¿para qué pensarlo ya? ¿Y porqué precisamente esa cifra?


----------



## luismarple (18 Feb 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Sigo pensando que puede llegar a 40 dolares antes de abril,y quizá me quede corto.



Y a cuanto estará el cambio dolar-euro?? a ver si lo que está pronosticando es que el dolar se va a tomar por culo y la plata en euros sigue valiendo como ahora!!


----------



## Depeche (18 Feb 2011)

El precio del dolar/euro no tengo ni idea de como estará.


----------



## FoSz2 (18 Feb 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> A menos que pase algo realmente impactante lo normal es que sigamos avanzando pero con correciones por el camino, no "verticalmente". Ya veremos cómo están las cosas en 36$, ¿para qué pensarlo ya? ¿Y porqué precisamente esa cifra?



Porque estoy *practicando* con análisis técnico y haciendo elucubraciones acerca del futuro, cual brujo Lolo. He leído según mi mancia (presentido, premonición, visionado), que puede que haya una caída alrededor de los 36, para luego seguir subiendo. Sólo quería saber si alguien más lo compartía.

Aunque tu respuesta me ha hecho bajar un poco de la nube, la verdad es que los 36 están muy lejos.


----------



## carloszorro (18 Feb 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Creeis que habrá otro descenso antes de llegar a los 40?
> ¿Qué pensáis de ponerse cortos cuando esté rondando los 36?
> ¿Demasiado riesgo?



36 no es un número al azar, el 21 de Noviembre del pasado año lo di como probable precio ojetivo basándome en proyecciones de Elliot.

Recuento de ondas | Errores Puntuales


----------



## Depeche (21 Mar 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> He estado haciendo un estudio minucioso por análisis técnico sobre la plata, bueno, concretamente sobre el ETF (SLV), y según mis cálculos si estoy en lo correcto, veo un objetivo de subida sobre la plata de 40 euros para finales de marzo o principios de abril. Espero estar en lo cierto,el tiempo dirá.
> Dejo este mensaje para que quede constancia.





Ya quedan pocos dias para empezar abril,y ese mensaje mio que puse hace casi 6 meses,y que parecía una locura,puede hacerse realidad,el tiempo da y quita razones.


----------



## Depeche (21 Mar 2011)

Puntualizar que queria decir dolares en lugar de euros,en otro mensaje posterior lo puntualicé.


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Mar 2011)

Va por buen camino.

Ahora $35.92 a ver si no corrige.


----------



## Mazaldeck (21 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Va por buen camino.
> 
> Ahora $35.92 a ver si no corrige.



Entre el desastre de Japón y la guerra de Libia, esta semana creo que va a pegar un subidón importante. Vaya tela :


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Mar 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Entre el desastre de Japón y la guerra de Libia, esta semana creo que va a pegar un subidón importante. Vaya tela :



Yo esperaba una bajada y que rompiese el soporte de 34 y fíjate.


----------



## colombo1122 (22 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Yo esperaba una bajada y que rompiese el soporte de 34 y fíjate.



+1

si no llega a ser por lo de japon y libia hubiera sido asi,no obstante si no pasa algo mas importante por el mundo o se recrudece la guerra en libia no creo que alcance los 40,ojala eso si jaja.


----------



## vigobay (22 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Yo esperaba una bajada y que rompiese el soporte de 34 y fíjate.



Hizo un Pull Back brutal intradiario pasando de 36 dólares a 33,5 más o menos, para luego recuperarse y cerrar por encima de 34 . La plata es así...y el que no esté preparado para emociones fuertes que no invierta en ella.


----------



## Depeche (22 Mar 2011)

Pues yo estoy casi convencido de que entre mañana y pasado llegaremos a 37 dolares superando la resistencia actual,y en ese momento iniciará un movimiento fuerte directamente a por los 40 dolares,creo que de aqui al viernes puede subir tranquilamente un 6%, después de repasar mi gráfica personal de la plata, me atrevo a decir que el viernes cerrará como mínimo en 37,35 dolares. Y veo muy factible que toque los 40 para principios de abril como dije hace medio año.


----------



## Mazaldeck (23 Mar 2011)

26,16€ y subiendo ::


----------



## Karlillos (23 Mar 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Pues yo estoy casi convencido de que entre mañana y pasado llegaremos a 37 dolares superando la resistencia



Primer paso superado, los 37$ ya están aquí


----------



## Mazaldeck (23 Mar 2011)

Record del año superado.

Segundo precio más alto desde 1980 ¿no?


----------



## Vedast_borrado (23 Mar 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Record del año superado.
> 
> Segundo precio más alto desde 1980 ¿no?



Sí, desde 1980 nunca había estado tan cara la plata en términos nominales.


----------



## Depeche (1 Abr 2011)

Hoy hemos empezado el mes de abril y la plata está casi a 38 dolares,estoy convencido de que voy a acertar mi predicción de hace 7 meses cuando dije que la plata llegaría a 40 dolares en abril.
Según mis cálculos es muy posible que toquemos los 40 dolares el viernes que viene dia 8 de abril. A partir de ahí supongo que habrá una corrección.
Lo que tambien puedo aventurarme es a confirmar otra predicción que hice por el foro,y es que la plata llegaría a 50 dolares en junio. Voy a precisar más y diré que concretamente creo que llegará a un precio de entre 48 dolares y 48,50 dolares para la primera semana de junio. A partir de ahí creo que sufrirá otra corrección.
De momento no voy a poner precios objetivos de las correcciones. Lo que si que estoy convencido es que acertaré en mis predicciones,el tiempo dará y quitará razones, el dia 30 de septiembre cuando dije que para abril llegaría a 40 dolares muchos me tomaron por loco,pues ahí lo teneis.
Un saludo.


----------



## jesusc0 (1 Abr 2011)

Voy a ir quitandome los empastes de plata por si acaso.


----------



## Eldenegro (1 Abr 2011)

Depeche,

Indudablemente, haz realizado varias predicciones y las has "clavado" mas o menos bien.

Y como te he dicho en otros post, lo que me gustaria saber es sobre que te basas para hacer las predicciones. Esto es lo que siempre me ha faltado en tus post, que das un titular, pero que no desarrollas el tema.


----------



## jesusc0 (2 Abr 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Depeche,
> 
> Indudablemente, haz realizado varias predicciones y las has "clavado" mas o menos bien.
> 
> Y como te he dicho en otros post, lo que me gustaria saber es *sobre que te basas para hacer las predicciones*. Esto es lo que siempre me ha faltado en tus post, que das un titular, pero que no desarrollas el tema.









Los astros le dicen valores y fechas del mercado metalifero.


----------



## Depeche (2 Abr 2011)

Cada maestrillo tiene su librillo, y me voy a reservar para mi el método que he utilizado,jeje.


----------



## Depeche (2 Abr 2011)

Por cierto,el gran Daniel Estulin ha intervenido esta noche en el programa de Intereconomia Camino del Misterio, y ha hablado de las inversiones en oro y plata,y curiosamente ha dicho que cree que la plata llegará como mínimo a 50 dolares este año,en el año 2007 cuando estaba en mínimos hizo una predicción de la plata para este año de 34 dolares,y la clavó. Estoy seguro de que va a acertar esta predicción tambien.
En cuanto pongan el podcast del programa de ayer lo postearé,es muy interesante,Estulin ha dicho cosas muy pero que muy interesantes.


----------



## shelbybcn (5 Abr 2011)

Definitivamente no va a llegar a 40.


----------



## RANGER (5 Abr 2011)

shelbybcn dijo:


> Definitivamente no va a llegar a 40.



:

¿Me he perdido algo?

¿Cual es el motivo?

¿O es algo como aquello que se decía antes? Eso de: _"los pisos no bajan"_


----------



## Depeche (5 Abr 2011)

Yo sigo pensando que el viernes la plata está a 40 dolares,en unos dias lo veremos.


----------



## bentox (5 Abr 2011)

Depeche,
Creo que llegara pero aunque no llegue la has clavado.X que esta a unos centimos de llegar.
Ya explicarás como haces esas predicciones.

saludos y gracias


----------



## Depeche (6 Abr 2011)

Ahora está cerrando un gap que tenía,pero mañana continuará al alza,la tendencia sigue alcista,mañana o como mucho pasado tocaremos el 40,hoy nos hemos quedado muy cerca.


----------



## Depeche (8 Abr 2011)

Hoy es el dia en el que la plata va a llegar a 40 dolares,tal y como predije el dia 30 de septiembre,con 7 meses de antelacion. Al final el tiempo me ha dado la razon,y como se suele decir el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio. Se ha cumplido a la perfeccion,sin margen de error. Ahora la proxima sera que la ultima semana de mayo,concretamente el dia 28 la plata estara en 48,50 dolares. Escrito queda.


----------



## juan35 (8 Abr 2011)

40$

el puto amo depeche,

gracias por estar en el foro


----------



## apeche2000 (8 Abr 2011)

*plusvalia*

Buenas

Me gustaría saber si en la declaración del IRPF se pueden usar las plusvalías del oro y la plata (obtenidas en la venta) para compensar otras posibles minusvalías (por ejemplo de bolsa) y así ahorrarnos tributar por ello. ¿Hay algun tipo de límite?

Gracias


----------



## RANGER (8 Abr 2011)

shelbybcn dijo:


> Definitivamente no va a llegar a 40.



Pues no, no va a llegar, porque *ha llegado*, Y tan solo tres días después. :XX:


----------



## RANGER (8 Abr 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Hoy es el dia en el que la plata va a llegar a 40 dolares,tal y como predije el dia 30 de septiembre,con 7 meses de antelacion. Al final el tiempo me ha dado la razon,y como se suele decir el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio. Se ha cumplido a la perfeccion,sin margen de error. Ahora la proxima sera que la ultima semana de mayo,concretamente el dia 28 la plata estara en 48,50 dolares. Escrito queda.



Eso es mojarse y lo demás son tonterías. Como aciertes...


----------



## bentox (8 Abr 2011)

Depeche Megacrack.
La has clavao en tiempo y en precio.
ZP te va a tener que fichar como nuevo ministro de economia


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Abr 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Hoy es el dia en el que la plata va a llegar a 40 dolares,tal y como predije el dia 30 de septiembre,con 7 meses de antelacion. Al final el tiempo me ha dado la razon,y como se suele decir el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio. Se ha cumplido a la perfeccion,sin margen de error. Ahora la proxima sera que la ultima semana de mayo,concretamente el dia 28 la plata estara en 48,50 dolares. Escrito queda.



¿Crees que habrá una correción antes? Si pasara como cuando llegó a 30$, que después bajó de 31 a 26.5, proporcionalmente ahora tocaría bajar hasta unos 35$.


----------



## Condor (8 Abr 2011)

Me alegro que se cumpla una más de las cotas que trae consigo la inflación...

El Ibex busca los 11.000 puntos con el euro, el oro y el petrleo disparados,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## Depeche (8 Abr 2011)

D


Vedast dijo:


> ¿Crees que habrá una correción antes? Si pasara como cuando llegó a 30$, que después bajó de 31 a 26.5, proporcionalmente ahora tocaría bajar hasta unos 35$.



Creo que habra correccion hasta 36,50 dolares mas o menos


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Abr 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> D
> 
> Creo que habra correccion hasta 36,50 dolares mas o menos



Para cuadrar con un 15% de correción como fue a principios de año, significaría antes llegar a unos 43$.


----------



## 123456 (8 Abr 2011)

Ehorabuena Depeche y a todos los demas por todas las aportaciones que aqui mostrais,nos vienen muy bien al resto que nos dedicamos a leeros e informarnos.
Donde lo veis a final de año¿es mucho pedir?.
¿Os es facil comprar fisico ahora mismo? no un tubo de onzas ,algo mas grande.
A mi me esta costando trabajo.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Abr 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Ehorabuena Depeche y a todos los demas por todas las aportaciones que aqui mostrais,nos vienen muy bien al resto que nos dedicamos a leeros e informarnos.
> Donde lo veis a final de año¿es mucho pedir?.
> ¿Os es facil comprar fisico ahora mismo? no un tubo de onzas ,algo mas grande.
> A mi me esta costando trabajo.



¿Difícil en el sentido de que duele pagar tanto?


----------



## 123456 (8 Abr 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Difícil en el sentido de que duele pagar tanto?



Antes si ,pero cada vez menos, estoy detras de comprarme una monster box y no encuentro donde, evidentemente no la voy a pedir por correo ni pagarla antes, no encuentro sitio donde comprarla en España, y no me digais tiendas online españolas que las tengo casi todas trilladas o me cobran 40 euros por onza y ese precio la verdad como que no.
Me voy por el centro de Madrid con 2k o 3k euros a ver si veo plata y no me puedo gastar mas de 800 - 1000 euros a precios normales , vuelvo a casa desolado con mi fiat restante.


----------



## maragold (8 Abr 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Antes si ,pero cada vez menos, estoy detras de comprarme una monster box y no encuentro donde, evidentemente no la voy a pedir por correo ni pagarla antes, no encuentro sitio donde comprarla en España, y no me digais tiendas online españolas que las tengo casi todas trilladas o me cobran 40 euros por onza y ese precio la verdad como que no.
> Me voy por el centro de Madrid con 2k o 3k euros a ver si veo plata y no me puedo gastar mas de 800 - 1000 euros a precios normales , vuelvo a casa desolado con mi fiat restante.



Vete a la tienda de la FNMT y les arrasas los cincuentines que tienen a 150€ (30€ la onza, no está del todo mal, no???)...


Lo que está imposible de conseguir aquí en Madrid son karlillos... 
ienso:


----------



## Athelstan (8 Abr 2011)

maragold dijo:


> Vete a la tienda de la FNMT y les arrasas los cincuentines que tienen a 150€ (30€ la onza, no está del todo mal, no???)...



Ya se habló en otro hilo de los cincuentines, los muy cucos de la FNMT les han subido el precio a 175€. Como la plata siga subiendo, lo mismo los ponen a 200€ y se quedan tan anchos. :ouch:


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Abr 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Antes si ,pero cada vez menos, estoy detras de comprarme una monster box y no encuentro donde, evidentemente no la voy a pedir por correo ni pagarla antes, no encuentro sitio donde comprarla en España, y no me digais tiendas online españolas que las tengo casi todas trilladas o me cobran 40 euros por onza y ese precio la verdad como que no.
> Me voy por el centro de Madrid con 2k o 3k euros a ver si veo plata y no me puedo gastar mas de 800 - 1000 euros a precios normales , vuelvo a casa desolado con mi fiat restante.



De físico yo compraría "karlillos". Incluso los de 20 creo que empiezan a valer la pena si no puedes encontrar fácilmente plata a buen precio, como dices.


----------



## 123456 (8 Abr 2011)

Las de 20 euros es una posibilidad que tengo en mente, tambien habia pensado pagar un buen precio por las de 12 en el hilo donde se venden.
El asunto es que se ma ha encaprichado una caja de 500 onzas.
Lo que sea me tengo que decidir ya ,porque soy consciente que el tiempo corre en contra mia.


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Abr 2011)

Los karlillos no se compran, se cambian


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Abr 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Los karlillos no se compran, se cambian



Como todo, ¿no?  Se cambian papeles por algo.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Abr 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Las de 20 euros es una posibilidad que tengo en mente, tambien habia pensado pagar un buen precio por las de 12 en el hilo donde se venden.
> El asunto es que se ma ha encaprichado una caja de 500 onzas.
> Lo que sea me tengo que decidir ya ,porque soy consciente que el tiempo corre en contra mia.



La verdad es que deben impresionar las cajas esas. Ni idea de cómo conseguirlas en España a un precio decente, supongo que tendrías que comprarla a Alemania.


----------



## Athelstan (8 Abr 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> La verdad es que deben impresionar las cajas esas.



¿Soy el único que se las imagina tal que así?







Con el gasto que supone el contenido, bien podrían esmerarse en el continente. )


----------



## Platón (8 Abr 2011)

123456 dijo:


> El asunto es que se ma ha encaprichado una caja de 500 onzas.
> Lo que sea me tengo que decidir ya ,porque soy consciente que el tiempo corre en contra mia.



Habla con en el forero/guru Monsterspeculator, conociendolo seguro que te hace un precio "justo":XX::XX:

Tiene mucha águila que descargar:XX: para cambiar por karlillos, o eso nos hace creer:

Creo que un cambio eagle -- 2 karlillos sigue siendo justo a día de hoy. Eso si, compres a quien compres, revisa siempre las monedas!!!

Suerte


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Abr 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Como todo, ¿no?  Se cambian papeles por algo.



Si bueno, pero me refería a que comprar plata no es lo mismo que cambiar moneda. Y no te estaba corrigiendo ni por asomo, estaba aprovechado lo que habías dicho para hacer esa matización. Yo también digo comprar karlillos, pero no es una compra en realidad, es cambiar un soporte de moneda fiducidaria por otro, solo que en lugar de papel o niquel es plata


----------



## Depeche (9 Abr 2011)

Quiero hacer una pequeña rectificación respecto al precio objetivo que di para el dia 28 de mayo, dije que para ese dia la plata estaría a 48,50 dolares, pero no me había fijado en que ese precio es utilizando la gráfica del ETF de SLV,por lo que eso significa que en plata me da la sensación de que el precio corresponderá a los 50 dolares más o menos.
Por lo tanto,según mis cálculos el dia 28 de mayo tendremos la plata a 50 dolares.


----------



## Platón (9 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Yo acepto ese ratio 2:1 para cualquier bullion.
> 
> Ofrezco hasta 400 carlillos sin circular en su envase original por onzas bullion sin circular.
> 
> Interesados MP.




Tú y cualquiera con dos dedos de frente.

¿y al revés aceptas?

Es que varios foreros (incluido yo mismo) ya hemos propuesto el cambio de nuestros karlillos por las "denostadas" onzas bullion, en el ratio de 2:1.

De esto ya hace meses, mucho antes de la subida de la plata, y nadie ha dado un paso al frente.

Escribir detrás del teclado es muy fácil y recomendar a los demás lo que tienen que hacer con sus dinero también, pero cuando hay que poner la plata encima de la mesa todos callan como putas.


----------



## gamusino30 (9 Abr 2011)

Platón, 

Para los que queremos obtener mayores rendimiento en caso de una subida imparable ¿Mayor numero de onzas u onzas con mayor prestigio? ; ¿Mas cantidad de bullion barato o Bullion de reconocido prestigio?


----------



## bentox (9 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Tú y cualquiera con dos dedos de frente.
> 
> ¿y al revés aceptas?
> 
> ...



Es que quien tenga 2 dedos de frente no cambia moneda bullion por los karlillos.
Sólo tienes que mirar anuncios en ebay, por ejemplo. Mira cuanto se paga por moneda bullion de años anteriores y lo que se paga por los karlillos.

No hay punto de comparación. La supuesta seguridad os da un marjen de beneficio ridiculo cuando con las monedas bullion el margen es bastante mayor. Sin contar con que no creo que haya mucha gente a los que le guste el excelente diseño de nuestra querida FNMT en esas monedas.

Comapara el diseño de un panda, koala o kookaburra con los karlillos y verás realmente la diferencia.

Mira de conseguir un panda del año 2000. A ver cuantos karlillos tienes que pagar para conseguirlo.

Vamos seguir buscando algun forero incauto que quiera cambiar bullion por las grandes gangas del bde.:XX:


----------



## QuepasaRey (10 Abr 2011)

Depeche dijo:


> Por lo tanto,según mis cálculos el dia 28 de mayo tendremos la plata a 50 dolares.



Es la primera vez que me cuesta creerte y mira que soy believer.


----------



## Platón (10 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Platón,
> Para los que queremos obtener mayores rendimiento en caso de una subida imparable ¿Mayor numero de onzas u onzas con mayor prestigio? ; ¿Mas cantidad de bullion barato o Bullion de reconocido prestigio?



Creo que esas preguntas categóricas debes hacerselas al forero que todo lo sabe...:XX:

Yo no tengo la bola de cristal.

Si la plata se va a la estratosfera, pero a la estratosfera de verdad ($300 oz) se pagará bajo spot y más o menos todo igual, exceptuando las piezas de colección.

Lejos de una fundición, para revender, el reconocido prestigio se paga, y se entiende que a la hora de vender resultará más fácil hacerlo, aunque no necesariamente que se paguen más. Será siempre más fácil vender eagles que elefantes o karlillos.

Después está el coleccionismo. Bajo mi punto de vista, está la colección panda y muy lejos todos los demás. En los panda pues los años 90 y el 2000 especialmente ya se ha visto su revalorización, ya no tiene nada que ver la plata que llevan. 

Es mi opinión, pero, no estoy en posesión de la verdad absoluta.

Cada uno debe hacer lo que le parezca con su dinero.


----------



## gamusino30 (10 Abr 2011)

Este tipo de manufactura suele aglutinar oficios antes dispersos, con lo cual acorta la distancia geográfica entre las diversas fases de producción del artículo. El tiempo que éste tarda en pasar de una fase a otra se reduce, al igual que el trabajo invertido en estas operaciones.9 Comparada con el artesanado, esta forma de producción supone un aumento de fuerza productiva, aumento que tiene su origen en el carácter cooperativo general de la manufactura. Por otra parte, el principio peculiar de la división del trabajo se traduce en un aislamiento entre las diversas fases de producción, fases que cobran existencia independiente las unas respecto a las otras, como tantos trabajos parciales de carácter artesano. Para crear y mantener la cohesión necesaria entre estas funciones aisladas, se plantea la necesidad de transportar continuamente el artículo fabricado de una mano a otra y de uno a otro proceso. Desde el punto de vista de la gran industria, esto constituye una desventaja característica, costosa e inmanente al principio de la manufactura.10
Si nos fijamos en una determinada cantidad de materias primas, por ejemplo de trapos en una manufactura de papel, o de alambre en una manufactura de agujas, observaremos que recorre en manos de los diversos obreros parciales, hasta llegar a su forma final, toda un serie de fases sucesivas de producción. En cambio, si nos fijamos en el taller como un mecanismo total, vemos que la materia prima se presenta simultáneamente y de una vez en todas sus fases de producción. El obrero colectivo, formado por la combinación de obreros detallistas, tira del alambre con una parte de sus muchas manos, armadas de instrumentos, a la par que con otras manos y otras herramientas lo estira, lo corta, lo aguza, etc. De etapas sucesivas acopladas en el tiempo, los diversos procesos graduales del trabajo se convierten en otras tantas zonas yuxtapuestas en el espacio. Esto permite suministrar más mercancías acabadas en el mismo tiempo.11 Es cierto que aquella simultaneidad responde a la forma cooperativa general del proceso colectivo de trabajo, pero la manufactura no se limita a recoger y continuar las condiciones de la cooperación tal y como las encuentra, sino que en parte las crea desglosando el trabajo artesanal. Por otra parte, si consigue esta organización social del proceso de trabajo, es a costa de encadenar siempre al mismo obrero a la ejecución del mismo detalle.


----------



## Platón (10 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Solo quería tu opinión, no era mi intención reclamarte una predicción futurista. Entonces entiendo que eres de los que opinan que es mejor comprar 50 filarmónicas que 48 kookaburras por el mismo precio. Sé que suena algo raro pero también resulta interesante diversificar un poco entre bullion aunque el precio suba algo.



No no suena para nada raro y creo que no me has entendido. Son dos formas diferentes, dos mercados a los que no se le puede pedir lo mismo.

En el primer caso tú único "problema" será descargar en cantidad y a buen precio. 

En el coleccionismo las cosas van más despacio, como el buen vino, envejeciendo, pero las potenciales revalorizaciones son mayores. 

Hay que tener paciencia, saber esperar. Vender una monsterbox de eagles referenciada al spot puede ser fácil, hacerlo con 500 pandas, kanguros o kookaburras "a precio de coleccionismo" no es sencillo, se tarda más tiempo y es necesario "entrar" en el mercado correspondiente. Si tratas de vender a precios de coleccionismo en este foro posiblemente lo más bonito que te digan sea trilero o engañaviejas. Comparar un panda con dos karlillos es simplemente absurdo, pero para gustos colores.

Son dos productos diferentes, se pueden y es interesante complementarlos, no te olvides de que los metales pueden subir, pero también bajar (lo sería muy raro en la situación actual, también es cierto).


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Abr 2011)

A mi me parece que al precio de ahora los karlillos son mejores, aunque no tengan el overspot de las bullion.

10 onzas de plata .999 Silver Eagle en el Andorrano cuestan ahora mismo 316 € + gastos de envío.
Por 324 € te puedes llevar a casa unas 14 onzas de plata fina con los karlillos. Aproximadamente un 30% más. Para mí eso compensa de sobra la diferencia del overspot.

Pero lo reconozco, el mayor (que no el único) inconveniente de los karlillos es su ley 925.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (10 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> No no suena para nada raro y creo que no me has entendido. Son dos formas diferentes, dos mercados a los que no se le puede pedir lo mismo.
> 
> En el primer caso tú único "problema" será descargar en cantidad y a buen precio.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que a medida que la plata suba el precio del metal se irá "comiendo" el premium numismático hasta que no haya diferencias significativas salvo en piezas muy concretas, tal y como pasa con el oro, aunque también pienso que todavía tiene que subir mucho más la plata para sacarle un buen rendimiento a los karlillos, suponiendo que se hayan comprado como inversión.


----------



## Samuel_five (10 Abr 2011)

Me quedo acojonado, la semana pasada estuve mirando y había un tío que vendía los duros de plata a 30 euros la pieza :8::8: El mismo tío me dijo que en estas últimas semanas le habían comprado toda la plata de su tienda (numis), pakillos incluidos a doce o trece euros ... Hay gente acumulando a toda leche ...


----------



## gamusino30 (10 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> No no suena para nada raro y creo que no me has entendido. Son dos formas diferentes, dos mercados a los que no se le puede pedir lo mismo.
> 
> En el primer caso tú único "problema" será descargar en cantidad y a buen precio.
> 
> ...



Gracias Platón, ahora intentare colocar monedas de colección en eBay. Dispongo incluso de monedas NGC y mini lingotes con certificado y no se me ocurriria ofrecerlas en este foro teniendo eBay.

Optare por diversificar entre bullion barato y bullion algo mas caro pero sin pasarse.


----------



## gamusino30 (10 Abr 2011)

3. Las dos formas fundamentales de la manufactura: manufactura heterogénea y manufactura orgánica

La organización de la manufactura presenta dos formas fundamentales que, aunque a veces aparezcan combinadas, representan dos tipos esencialmente distintos y desempeñan un papel radicalmente distinto también, sobre todo por lo que se refiere a la transformación ulterior de la manufactura en la gran industria basada en el mecanismo. Este doble carácter responde a la naturaleza de los trabajos realizados. Unas veces, el objeto fabricado está compuesto por un conjunto puramente mecánico de productos parciales independientes; otras veces, es el resultado de una serie sucesiva de manipulaciones y procesos enlazados entre sí.
Una locomotora, por ejemplo, está formada por más de 5,000 piezas independientes. Sin embargo, la locomotora no puede servir de ejemplo del primer tipo de manufactura, pues no es un producto manufacturero en sentido estricto, sino un fruto de la gran industria. Pero tenemos el reloj, que William Petty pone también como ejemplo de la división manufacturera del trabajo. El reloj, que comenzó siendo producto individual de un artesano de Nuremberg, fue convirtiéndose en el producto social de un conjunto de obreros parciales, encargados respectivamente de fabricar las piezas en bruto, los muelles, la esfera, el espiral, los agujeros en que van las piedras y las palancas con rubíes, las manillas, caja, los tornillos y el dorado, trabajos que luego se subdividían en una larga serie de variedades, tales como la de fabricar las ruedas (debiendo distinguirse, además, según que las ruedas fuesen de latón o de acero), los muelles, los minuteros, el acabado del piñón (montando las ruedas sobre los muelles, puliendo las facetas, etc.), hacer la espiga, planter le finissage (engranando las ruedas y los muelles), finir le barillet (limando los dientes, dando a los agujeros la anchura indicada, ajustando la posición y el escape), hacer los escapes, y en los de cilindro, éste, hacer la rueda catalina, el péndulo, la raqueta (mecanismo que sirve para regular la marcha de la máquina), planter l'échappement (operación que corre, realmente, a cargo del mismo que hace los escapes); luego, vienen el repasseur de barillet (que da los últimos toques a la caja en que va el muelle y a la posición), los que pulen el acero, las ruedas y los tornillos, el que pinta los números, el que hace la esfera (extendiendo el esmalte sobre el cobre), el que fabrica los pendants (el cual no hace más que el anillo de reloj), el finisseur de charniere (que fija el vástago de metal en el centro de la caja), el faiseur de secret (que coloca en la caja los muelles que hacen saltar la tapa), el grabador, el cincelador, el pulimentador de la caja, etc., etc.; y por último, el repasseur, que monta todo el reloj, lo repasa y lo entrega en marcha. Sólo unas cuantas piezas del reloj pasan por distintas manos sucesivamente, y todos estos membra disjecta se reúnen en la mano que los combina para formar con todos ellos una unidad mecánica. Este vínculo puramente externo entre el producto terminado y los diversos elementos que lo forman, hace que en este mecanismo, como en otros semejantes, la coincidencia de los obreros parciales en el mismo taller no sea obligada, sino fortuita. Puede ocurrir que estos trabajos parciales se ejecuten como otros tantos oficios aislados e independientes, que es lo que ocurre en los cantones de Waadt y Neuchâtel, o que, como en Ginebra por ejemplo, todos los operarios se reúnan en grandes manufacturas relojeras, a base de la cooperación directa de los obreros parciales bajo el mando de un capital. Aun en este caso, es raro que la esfera, los muelles y la caja se fabriquen en la misma manufactura. En esta rama industrial, la explotación manufacturera combinada no es rentable más que en condiciones muy excepcionales, pues la competencia entre los obreros que trabajan a domicilio es enorme, el fraccionamiento de la producción en toda una masa de procesos heterogéneos deja poco margen al empleo de herramientas comunes, la fabricación desperdigada permite al capitalista ahorrarse el gasto que suponen los edificios fabriles, etc.7 Sin embargo, la condición de estos obreros especializados que trabajan en sus casas para un capitalista (fabricante, établisseur) difiere radicalmente de la del artesano que trabaja por su cuenta y para sus clientes propios.8
El segundo tipo de manufactura, que es su forma más perfecta, produce artículos que recorren toda una serie de fases y procesos graduales, como ocurre por ejemplo con el alambre en las manufacturas de agujas, que pasa por las manos de 72 y hasta 92 obreros parciales especializados.


----------



## donde_acabara_esto (10 Abr 2011)

Samuel_five dijo:


> Me quedo acojonado, la semana pasada estuve mirando y había un tío que vendía los duros de plata a 30 euros la pieza :8::8: El mismo tío me dijo que en estas últimas semanas le habían comprado toda la plata de su tienda (numis), pakillos incluidos a doce o trece euros ... Hay gente acumulando a toda leche ...



No se de que te sorprendes si el andorrano ya compra los pakitos a mas de once euros y medio y los duros a mas de 16 eurazos. 
Si ha vendido casi todo lo normal es que lo que te quede lo vendas mucho mas caro, de otro modo te quedas sin nada y habria que cerrar la tienda ... pero 30 ufffff


----------



## 123456 (11 Abr 2011)

Las que ya no veo son las monedas de 50 francos franceses, casi no veo plata por ningun lado.
Samuel, a ver si voy a ser yo el que le esté comprando todo delante tuyo.
En serio no creo, yo voy con poco dinero ,y no puedo gastarmelo todo en plata.


----------



## donde_acabara_esto (11 Abr 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Las que ya no veo son las monedas de 50 francos franceses, casi no veo plata por ningun lado.
> Samuel, a ver si voy a ser yo el que le esté comprando todo delante tuyo.
> En serio no creo, yo voy con poco dinero ,y no puedo gastarmelo todo en plata.



Y que me dices de los pakitos? hace un año habia a montones por todos los lados y en ebay terminaban mas de una subasta por dia con lotes de 20 o mas y ya salen de uno en uno.
Como cambian las cosas


----------



## Samuel_five (11 Abr 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Las que ya no veo son las monedas de 50 francos franceses, casi no veo plata por ningun lado.
> Samuel, a ver si voy a ser yo el que le esté comprando todo delante tuyo.
> En serio no creo, yo voy con poco dinero ,y no puedo gastarmelo todo en plata.



Pues igual, no te creas que no lo he pensado, cuando me dijo "que se lo compraban todo" pensé que podía ser algún forero ... 

Yo no estoy en el mercado, no tengo pasta ... Pregunto por aquí y por allá porque sigo los hilos de la plata y del oro, pero ni compro ni vendo ... 

Lo de los duros a 30 euros yo creo que era porque estaban en muy buenas condiciones, por valor numismatico y eso ... Porque yo no se quien va a pagar eso ...

Lo que me da la impresión es que hay demanda seria y la plata desaparece ... Yo pregunto bastante en unas tiendas y en otras y tienen menos monedas, los propios numis los veo un poco acojonados, yo creo que no saben de que va el tema ...


----------



## 123456 (11 Abr 2011)

donde_acabara_esto dijo:


> Y que me dices de los pakitos? hace un año habia a montones por todos los lados y en ebay terminaban mas de una subasta por dia con lotes de 20 o mas y ya salen de uno en uno.
> Como cambian las cosas



Daba miedo comprarlos por lo que aqui se escribia y estaban muy bien de precio.
Yo creo que los numismáticos se estan quedando sin material, hace tiempo puse aqui que las monedas de algunas tiendas las racionaban a X monedas cliente/dia



Samuel_five dijo:


> Pues igual, no te creas que no lo he pensado, cuando me dijo "que se lo compraban todo" pensé que podía ser algún forero ...
> 
> Yo no estoy en el mercado, no tengo pasta ... Pregunto por aquí y por allá porque sigo los hilos de la plata y del oro, pero ni compro ni vendo ...
> 
> ...



Los duros de la república del "tio sentao" son bastante mas caros, a ver si eran esos los que vistes, yo compraba duros monarquicos,cuando se han acabado he comprado alguno de la republica y me costaban 5 euros mas.
Lo que remarco en rojo es cierto,muchos numismáticos se estan preguntando si estan haciendo el indio vendiendo ahora


----------



## Platón (11 Abr 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Daba miedo comprarlos *por lo que aqui se escribia* y estaban muy bien de precio.



Pues nada, a seguir haciendo caso a lo que aquí se escribe.


----------



## 123456 (11 Abr 2011)

Platón dijo:


> Pues nada, a seguir haciendo caso a lo que aquí se escribe.



He de confesar que he hecho caso omiso de muchas cosas aqui escritas y he actuado por mi cuenta muuuchas veces.:


----------



## gamusino30 (11 Abr 2011)

Como el producto parcial de cada obrero detallista representa al mismo tiempo una fase especial de desarrollo del mismo artículo, se plantea la necesidad de que unos obreros o grupos de obreros entreguen a otros la materia prima por ellos trabajada. El resultado del trabajo de unos forma el punto de partida del resultado del trabajo de otros. Por tanto, los segundos son los que dan directamente trabajo a los primeros. La experiencia se encarga de señalar el tiempo de trabajo necesario para la consecución del efecto útil apetecido en cada proceso parcial, y el mecanismo total de la manufactura descansa sobre la premisa de que en un tiempo de trabajo dado se puede alcanzar un resultado dado. Sin esta premisa, no podrían interrumpirse ni empalmarse en el tiempo y en el espacio los diversos procesos de trabajo que se complementan los unos a los otros. Es evidente que esta interdependencia directa de los trabajos y, por tanto, de los obreros que los ejecutan, obliga a éstos a no invertir en su función más que el tiempo estrictamente necesario para realizarla, con lo que se establece una continuidad, una uniformidad, una regularidad, una reglamentación,12 y sobre todo una intensidad de trabajo completamente distintas a las de los oficios independientes e incluso a las de la cooperación simple. En el régimen de producción de mercancías, la concurrencia impone como norma imperativa la de que en la fabricación de una mercancía no se invierta nunca más que el tiempo de trabajo socialmente necesario para su producción, puesto que, para decirlo en términos superficiales, cada productor tiene que vender sus mercancías a los precios del mercado. En la manufactura, la fabricación de una cantidad determinada de productos en un tiempo determinado es una ley técnica del propio proceso de producción.13


----------



## plastic_age (13 Abr 2011)

Bien, a 13 de abril tenemos la plata a 40,52 $, lo malo es que el euro sigue muy alto, y eso hace que la plata en euros a 27,97.
¿Alguien sabe si el euro tiene prevista alguna bajada importante?
¿O al contrario, el dólar caerá como castillo de naipes por la deuda astronómica?


----------



## oro y plata forever (22 Sep 2013)

Llegara a 40 $ de nuevo pero no a corto.


----------



## bentox (22 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Subo este hilo para los que no me conocían hace unos años,creo que este es el acierto de predicción más espectacular que he tenido.
> El 30 de septiembre de 2010 dije que la plata llegaría a 40 dolares para el mes de abril, cuando la plata cotizaba a 20 dolares.
> En aquel momento parecía imposible,y mucha gente me decía que si estaba borracho,jeje.
> Pues 7 meses después se pudo comprobar como acertaba en esa predicción,más adelante fui afinando la fecha en la que creía que llegaría a los objetivos que iba marcando y la verdad es que la clavé.
> ...



Yo estuve allí.

Puedo dar fe de la gran predicción que hizo depeche con la plata


----------



## Mazaldeck (22 Sep 2013)

bentox dijo:


> Yo estuve allí.
> 
> Puedo dar fe de la gran predicción que hizo depeche con la plata



Yo también estuve allí, ojalá hubiera arriesgado más pero mis pequeñas plusvalías me saqué


----------



## conde84 (22 Sep 2013)

Pues ya que estas,dinos como ves la plata para los proximes meses/años.

Gracias


----------



## Depeche (17 Jun 2020)

Vuelve a ser momento de entrar fuerte en la plata. Ahora mismo cotiza a 17,50 dolares, espero subida vertical en las próximas semanas.
En primer lugar tenemos el nivel de 17,80 dólares que en cuanto lo supere se acentuarán las compras y podríamos tener subida rápida hasta 19 dólares donde podría consolidar un poco o simplemente seguir subiendo, la próxima resistencia clave serían los 21 dólares, en cuanto se logre superar esa resistencia tendríamos una subida parabólica vertical muy muy fuerte. El objetivo de 50 dólares lo veo muy posible para antes de octubre de este año 2020. Actualmente la plata se encuentra a casi 3 veces por debajo de su máximo histórico mientras el oro se encuentra a tan solo un 10% de su máximo histórico. En la anterior subida de hace 9 años pasó algo muy parecido, la plata se quedó rezagada hasta que superó los 21 dólares y empezó la subida vertical. El ratio entre el oro y la plata ahora mismo se encuenta entre 99 y 100, hay que tener en cuenta que cuando ambos activos hicieron máximos hace 9 años se encontraba en 34 de ratio y llegó a hacer un mínimo de 31. Si tomamos un ratio medio de 40 que creo que se va a alcanzar en unas semanas en cuanto la plata recupere terreno al oro en la subida eso supondría que a precios actuales con el oro tal y como está ahora la plata debería estar cotizando a 43 dóalres, está muy infravalorada.
Creo que es posible que el oro pueda subir en un plazo no superior a un año a 3.000 dólares, eso supondría que la plata si le aplicamos un ratiio medio de 40 podría llegara 75 dólares, eso supondría multiplicar por más de x4 su valor actual. 
Estamos ante una oportunidad histórica para poder ganar mucho dinero con la plata.


----------



## Lanx (17 Jun 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Vuelve a ser momento de entrar fuerte en la plata. Ahora mismo cotiza a 17,50 dolares, espero subida vertical en las próximas semanas.
> En primer lugar tenemos el nivel de 17,80 dólares que en cuanto lo supere se acentuarán las compras y podríamos tener subida rápida hasta 19 dólares donde podría consolidar un poco o simplemente seguir subiendo, la próxima resistencia clave serían los 21 dólares, en cuanto se logre superar esa resistencia tendríamos una subida parabólica vertical muy muy fuerte. El objetivo de 50 dólares lo veo muy posible para antes de octubre de este año 2020. Actualmente la plata se encuentra a casi 3 veces por debajo de su máximo histórico mientras el oro se encuentra a tan solo un 10% de su máximo histórico. En la anterior subida de hace 9 años pasó algo muy parecido, la plata se quedó rezagada hasta que superó los 21 dólares y empezó la subida vertical. El ratio entre el oro y la plata ahora mismo se encuenta entre 99 y 100, hay que tener en cuenta que cuando ambos activos hicieron máximos hace 9 años se encontraba en 34 de ratio y llegó a hacer un mínimo de 31. Si tomamos un ratio medio de 40 que creo que se va a alcanzar en unas semanas en cuanto la plata recupere terreno al oro en la subida eso supondría que a precios actuales con el oro tal y como está ahora la plata debería estar cotizando a 43 dóalres, está muy infravalorada.
> Creo que es posible que el oro pueda subir en un plazo no superior a un año a 3.000 dólares, eso supondría que la plata si le aplicamos un ratiio medio de 40 podría llegara 75 dólares, eso supondría multiplicar por más de x4 su valor actual.
> Estamos ante una oportunidad histórica para poder ganar mucho dinero con la plata.



Me he leído el hilo, o mejor dicho, me estoy leyendo el hilo de ORO Y PLATA OFICIAL, es que es muy largo xD, también he leído las recomendaciones para iniciarse en el mundillo del usuario @Muttley 

Gracias por los consejos! Hace unas semanas compré una Maple como inicial. Como recomendaría, con el panorama actual, seguir para un recién iniciado?


----------



## contrabajos (18 Jun 2020)

Comprar dos.


----------



## Depeche (9 Jul 2020)

Hoy la Plata ha superado los 19 dólares, de esta manera supera una resistencia importante que tenía de largo plazo y activa un HCH iinvertido, el primer objetivo mínimo de corto plazo es 22,42 dólares pero si tenemos en cuenta la activación del HCH invertido nos daría una proyección mínima de corto plazo de 27,75 dólares.
Lo que está claro es que a partir de ahora y sobretodo en cuanto se supere el nivel de 19,50 dólares comenzaremos a ver un short squeeze donde los cortos van a tener que cerrar sus posiciones comprando a mercado, la subida de los próximos días será vertical y parabólica.


----------



## Dadaria (9 Jul 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Hoy la Plata ha superado los 19 dólares, de esta manera supera una resistencia importante que tenía de largo plazo y activa un HCH iinvertido, el primer objetivo mínimo de corto plazo es 22,42 dólares pero si tenemos en cuenta la activación del HCH invertido nos daría una proyección mínima de corto plazo de 27,75 dólares.
> Lo que está claro es que a partir de ahora y sobretodo en cuanto se supere el nivel de 19,50 dólares comenzaremos a ver un short squeeze donde los cortos van a tener que cerrar sus posiciones comprando a mercado, la subida de los próximos días será vertical y parabólica.



Ves la plata al nivel del platino en precios a largo plazo?


----------



## Depeche (9 Jul 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> Ves la plata al nivel del platino en precios a largo plazo?



De momento es mejor ir paso a paso, creo que veremos los 50 dólares antes de finalizar octubre, pero prefiero ir siguiendo el precio y no querer adivinar.


----------



## tremenk (12 Jul 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> De momento es mejor ir paso a paso, creo que veremos los 50 dólares antes de finalizar octubre, pero prefiero ir siguiendo el precio y no querer adivinar.



Que pronostico le das al oro?

El impacto de imprimir dinero cuando se refleja en el mercado de las materias primas como el oro o la plata? 

Viendo el caso anterior del crash del 2007-2008 fue casi a los 2 años de que la FED metiera pasta. Esta vez han metido mucha mas pasta.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (12 Jul 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Que pronostico le das al oro?
> 
> El impacto de imprimir dinero cuando se refleja en el mercado de las materias primas como el oro o la plata?
> 
> Viendo el caso anterior del crash del 2007-2008 fue casi a los 2 años de que la FED metiera pasta. Esta vez han metido mucha mas pasta.



Ajuste por debajo de 1700$ (en 1648$ tengo orden de compra) y subida hasta al menos 2000$


----------



## Daviot (14 Jul 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> De momento es mejor ir paso a paso, creo que veremos los 50 dólares antes de finalizar octubre, pero prefiero ir siguiendo el precio y no querer adivinar.



Acabo de ver tu hilo que data de 2010 y la verdad que lo clavaste.

Una pena que los conforeros de esa época fueran tan ratathanks después de demostrales que eres un puto Crack.


----------



## Depeche (14 Jul 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Que pronostico le das al oro?
> 
> El impacto de imprimir dinero cuando se refleja en el mercado de las materias primas como el oro o la plata?
> 
> Viendo el caso anterior del crash del 2007-2008 fue casi a los 2 años de que la FED metiera pasta. Esta vez han metido mucha mas pasta.



El oro la verdad es que no lo tengo muy controlado, lo sigo de cerca pero no me atrevo a hacer predicción porque seguramente me equivocaré. Lo que si tengo muy muy estudiado es la plata y tengo bastante confianza de que mi predicción no irá desencaminada. De momento se están cumpliendo los tempos y va subiendo como esperaba. 
Veo posible un tirón fuerte hasta 22,40 dólares antes de acabar este mes, es probable que durante esta semana o la próxima veamos el short squeeze que espero donde los cortos tengan que claudicar y cerrar posiciones y eso provoque una subida muy vertical hasta 22,40 en un plazo muy corto de tiempo.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Jul 2020)

@Depeche 

Te podrías pasar por la página de "dónde estará la plata la próxima semana" y participar en nuestras predicciones...


----------



## Silver94 (15 Jul 2020)

Yo creo que en agosto vamos a tener un precio estable de la plata, no creo que veamos que suba demasiado. A ver si para finales de sept y en oct nos da una alegria.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Jul 2020)

Me he embribonado viendo tu prediccion y viendo que en el pasado acertaste, he comprado bastante, ademas ya venia haciendolo en el ultimo mes y medio, dos meses, iba pillando lo que podia, vamos a ver si de verdad triplicamos beneficios, no me vendria mal.


----------



## Depeche (20 Jul 2020)

Seguimos subiendo y ahora hemos roto resistencia importante, todo va según lo esperado por mi.
Siguiente resistencia 22,40-22,50 que podemos ver esta misma semana.


----------



## timi (20 Jul 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Seguimos subiendo y ahora hemos roto resistencia importante, todo va según lo esperado por mi.
> Siguiente resistencia 22,40-22,50 que podemos ver esta misma semana.



no jodas , en que te basas para esa rapidez?


----------



## Depeche (20 Jul 2020)

timi dijo:


> no jodas , en que te basas para esa rapidez?



Short Squeeze una vez superada resistencia importante de hace años, los cortos tendrán que cerrar sus posiciones y comprar y eso provocará subida vertical y rápida.


----------



## elbruce (21 Jul 2020)

Pásate por el foro de bolsas e inversiones y tienes un apartado de compra venta entre foreros... yo estos dias recibiré unos kruguerrand de plata que pedí a traves de eldoradocoins. El Dorado Coins Edelmetalle


----------



## alea (21 Jul 2020)

En Bullionvault compras plata física, pero si la dejas en las camaras acorazadas no pagas IVA, solamente si quieres retirar la plata de ahí necesitas pagarlo. A algunos no les gusta porque no tienes la plata en tu bolsillo o enterrada por ahí, para mí en cambio es una muy buena opción.


----------



## SOY (21 Jul 2020)

Silver-to-go.com – Specialist for VAT free Silver Coins
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Depeche (21 Jul 2020)

Ya estamos en 21,46 y subiendo.


----------



## Jalapa (22 Jul 2020)

alea dijo:


> En Bullionvault compras plata física, pero si la dejas en las camaras acorazadas no pagas IVA, solamente si quieres retirar la plata de ahí necesitas pagarlo. A algunos no les gusta porque no tienes la plata en tu bolsillo o enterrada por ahí, para mí en cambio es una muy buena opción.



Me parece que en el andorrano salen mejor, no es por hacerle propaganda, mira precios....


----------



## brigante 88 (22 Jul 2020)

Depeche, ¿podrías indicar las resistencias que tenemos para llegar a los 30$?


----------



## Jebediah (22 Jul 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Seguimos subiendo y ahora hemos roto resistencia importante, todo va según lo esperado por mi.
> *Siguiente resistencia 22,40-22,50 que podemos ver esta misma semana.*



He leído todo el post (que no es largo) y al llegar a este mensaje con predicción concreta y a priori desmesurada, he mirado el gráfico y me ha salido un "pero qué cojones le pasa a este tío". Clavado. Clavados todos. Mis _zanks _a tus predicciones.


----------



## Depeche (22 Jul 2020)

a 21,72 hemos llegado hoy, mañana llegaremos a los 22,42 comentados, mi duda es si la superará como mantequilla para seguir subiendo o si hará un pequeño retroceso intradiario, pero lo que está claro es que la semana que viene probablemente llegaremos a 25-26 dólares.


brigante 88 dijo:


> Depeche, ¿podrías indicar las resistencias que tenemos para llegar a los 30$?



Siguiente parada en 24,50 y una vez superemos esa tenemos los 26 dolares.


----------



## rory (22 Jul 2020)

Depeche, tienes mi más sincera admiración.


----------



## rory (22 Jul 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Vuelve a ser momento de entrar fuerte en la plata. Ahora mismo cotiza a 17,50 dolares, espero subida vertical en las próximas semanas.
> En primer lugar tenemos el nivel de 17,80 dólares que en cuanto lo supere se acentuarán las compras y podríamos tener subida rápida hasta 19 dólares donde podría consolidar un poco o simplemente seguir subiendo, la próxima resistencia clave serían los 21 dólares, en cuanto se logre superar esa resistencia tendríamos una subida parabólica vertical muy muy fuerte. El objetivo de 50 dólares lo veo muy posible para antes de octubre de este año 2020. Actualmente la plata se encuentra a casi 3 veces por debajo de su máximo histórico mientras el oro se encuentra a tan solo un 10% de su máximo histórico. En la anterior subida de hace 9 años pasó algo muy parecido, la plata se quedó rezagada hasta que superó los 21 dólares y empezó la subida vertical. El ratio entre el oro y la plata ahora mismo se encuenta entre 99 y 100, hay que tener en cuenta que cuando ambos activos hicieron máximos hace 9 años se encontraba en 34 de ratio y llegó a hacer un mínimo de 31. Si tomamos un ratio medio de 40 que creo que se va a alcanzar en unas semanas en cuanto la plata recupere terreno al oro en la subida eso supondría que a precios actuales con el oro tal y como está ahora la plata debería estar cotizando a 43 dóalres, está muy infravalorada.
> Creo que es posible que el oro pueda subir en un plazo no superior a un año a 3.000 dólares, eso supondría que la plata si le aplicamos un ratiio medio de 40 podría llegara 75 dólares, eso supondría multiplicar por más de x4 su valor actual.
> Estamos ante una oportunidad histórica para poder ganar mucho dinero con la plata.



Qué aconsejas, físico o papel?


----------



## Depeche (22 Jul 2020)

rory dijo:


> Qué aconsejas, físico o papel?



Yo aconsejo en físico aunque he de decir que yo invierto en físico y mediante broker de forex apalancado. Voy retirando beneficios del broker y con ello voy comprando monedas bullion de plata.


----------



## Piel de Luna (22 Jul 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Vuelve a ser momento de entrar fuerte en la plata. Ahora mismo cotiza a 17,50 dolares, espero subida vertical en las próximas semanas.
> En primer lugar tenemos el nivel de 17,80 dólares que en cuanto lo supere se acentuarán las compras y podríamos tener subida rápida hasta 19 dólares donde podría consolidar un poco o simplemente seguir subiendo, la próxima resistencia clave serían los 21 dólares, en cuanto se logre superar esa resistencia tendríamos una subida parabólica vertical muy muy fuerte. El objetivo de 50 dólares lo veo muy posible para antes de octubre de este año 2020. Actualmente la plata se encuentra a casi 3 veces por debajo de su máximo histórico mientras el oro se encuentra a tan solo un 10% de su máximo histórico. En la anterior subida de hace 9 años pasó algo muy parecido, la plata se quedó rezagada hasta que superó los 21 dólares y empezó la subida vertical. El ratio entre el oro y la plata ahora mismo se encuenta entre 99 y 100, hay que tener en cuenta que cuando ambos activos hicieron máximos hace 9 años se encontraba en 34 de ratio y llegó a hacer un mínimo de 31. Si tomamos un ratio medio de 40 que creo que se va a alcanzar en unas semanas en cuanto la plata recupere terreno al oro en la subida eso supondría que a precios actuales con el oro tal y como está ahora la plata debería estar cotizando a 43 dóalres, está muy infravalorada.
> Creo que es posible que el oro pueda subir en un plazo no superior a un año a 3.000 dólares, eso supondría que la plata si le aplicamos un ratiio medio de 40 podría llegara 75 dólares, eso supondría multiplicar por más de x4 su valor actual.
> Estamos ante una oportunidad histórica para poder ganar mucho dinero con la plata.



Enhorabuena por el acertado análisis. 
La figura de muy largo plazo de taza con asa, y el tapón histórico de los 50$ me hacen pensar que la subida de la plata no se conformará con esos 75$, puede ser de casi el doble (120 tengo en mira desde hace mucho), coincido plenamente en un ratio 1/40, con lo cual mi proyección para el oro también es superior a 3000$.
Enhorabuena por la proyección y el fenomenal timing del movimiento acertado de pleno.... Un 10


----------



## Dadaria (22 Jul 2020)

Felicidades por el análisis, todo un crack 

Sobre el futuro precio de la plata, ¿podría ser superado en un futuro el ratio 1/40 con respecto al oro, siguiendo el precio de la plata una sucesión de fibonacci?


----------



## romanillo (23 Jul 2020)

La plata estará por debajo de los 13 dolares onza antes de que acabe agosto.

Yo estuve allí y lo vi, también celebre otra champions del Real Madrid.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (23 Jul 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo aconsejo en físico aunque he de decir que yo invierto en físico y mediante broker de forex apalancado. Voy retirando beneficios del broker y con ello voy comprando monedas bullion de plata.
> Ver archivo adjunto 381496




Se puede decir el broker?


----------



## Depeche (23 Jul 2020)

Me alegro mucho de que tu también ganaras mucho dinero con Jazztel, la verdad es que cuando la recomendé hace muchos años era un chicharro y me tomaban por loco cuando me leí el plan de negocio y vi que en unos años ganaría muchísima cuota de mercado y que habían invertido un dineral en toda la infraestructura y fbra óptica, incluso llegué a decir que en menos de 3 años desde aquel momento entraría en el Ibex 35 y se me criticó muchísimo y me trataron de loco, finalmente yo la vendí en la OPA de exclusión cuando fue comprada por Orange con unas ganancias brutales, aunque es cierto que llegué a perder bastante pero seguía bajando y yo seguía acumulando porque creía en ese proyecto y le gané una burrada y algunos de los que me hicieron caso también le ganaron mucho dinero.


----------



## Depeche (23 Jul 2020)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Se puede decir el broker?



No se si es correcto decir el broker por aquí, no quisiera que me castigaran por spam.
Si quieres envíame correo a analisistecnicoaltcoins@gmail.com y te comento.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> La plata estará por debajo de los 13 dolares onza antes de que acabe agosto.
> 
> Yo estuve allí y lo vi, también celebre otra champions del Real Madrid.



No tengo mayor interés en como estará la plata en agosto de este año. Mi interés principal es como estará la plata allá por el 2035 que es cuando me jubilaré. ¿Habré conseguido enviar parte de mi riqueza actual a salvo a ese futuro? Quien lo sabe. Pero esa es mi apuesta...
Por cierto, si tan seguro está de lo del fútbol, apueste todo su patrimonio a ese futuro ya visto por usted y podrá jubilarse este verano. 
Por cierto, ¿No venderá usted su Delorean?
Un saludo


----------



## rory (23 Jul 2020)

Yo quería jubilarme ya, si es posible.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (24 Jul 2020)

rory dijo:


> Yo quería jubilarme ya, si es posible.



Pues ya sabe, venda su patrimonio y apueste todo a que el R.Madrid ganará la copa europea de fútbol, nuestro compañero romanillo ya lo vio ¿Que puede salir mal?


----------



## rory (24 Jul 2020)

Ahí no entro


Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Pues ya sabe, venda su patrimonio y apueste todo a que el R.Madrid ganará la copa europea de fútbol, nuestro compañero romanillo ya lo vio ¿Que puede salir mal?



Ahí no entro, soy contrario al juego.


----------



## Depeche (28 Jul 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> a 21,72 hemos llegado hoy, mañana llegaremos a los 22,42 comentados, mi duda es si la superará como mantequilla para seguir subiendo o si hará un pequeño retroceso intradiario, pero lo que está claro es que la semana que viene probablemente llegaremos a 25-26 dólares.
> 
> 
> Siguiente parada en 24,50 y una vez superemos esa tenemos los 26 dolares.



Esta madrugada hemos llegado a 26,26 dólares y de ahí corrección.
De momento todo va según mi mapa de ruta.


----------



## tremenk (28 Jul 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Esta madrugada hemos llegado a 26,26 dólares y de ahí corrección.
> De momento todo va según mi mapa de ruta.



Crees que la debilidad del dolar a propiciado estas subidas en la plata y el oro tan fuertes?


----------



## Depeche (29 Jul 2020)

La plata hoy ha hecho los movimientos que tenía que hacer para relajar indicadores y saltar stops de los que se querían subir al carro tarde, a partir de ahora va a volver a ir para arriba, esta semana debería terminar como mínimo a 26,48 dólares pudiendo tocar los 27,50 y ya de cara a la semana que viene espero que vayamos a por los 30 dólares. Y más adelante tenemos los 34 dólares como resistencia importante pero de momento nos vamos a centrar en cerrar esta semana como mínimo a 26,48 dólares.


----------



## conde84 (29 Jul 2020)

De todos modos la plata fisica tiene un sobreprecio de la hostia, con la onza a 20,6 euros, no encuentras onzas por debajo de los 25,5 euros y esto comprando cantidad, en otras epocas con la plata a ese precio lo normal era que estas rondasen los 23-24 euros.
Y si nos vamos a las bullion con ligero premium, como elefantes, koalas o kookas, ya te vas a los 30 euros facilmente, una locura estando el spot como esta.


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Jul 2020)

conde84 dijo:


> De todos modos la plata fisica tiene un sobreprecio de la hostia, con la onza a 20,6 euros, no encuentras onzas por debajo de los 25,5 euros y esto comprando cantidad, en otras epocas con la plata a ese precio lo normal era que estas rondasen los 23-24 euros.
> Y si nos vamos a las bullion con ligero premium, como elefantes, koalas o kookas, ya te vas a los 30 euros facilmente, una locura estando el spot como esta.




Creo que en parte están descontando que el Spot llegará en breve a esos precios... pero sí.... lo de las onzas en una sablada


----------



## conde84 (30 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Creo que en parte están descontando que el Spot llegará en breve a esos precios... pero sí.... lo de las onzas en una sablada



A estos precios es preferible pakos, duros o cosas así a spot o cerca de el que pagar este precio por las onzas 999.


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

La plata bajara, mis previsiones de gran bajada son para finales de agosto, pero preveo una buena ostia esta misma noche.


----------



## Daviot (30 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> La plata bajara, mis previsiones de gran bajada son para finales de agosto, pero preveo una buena ostia esta misma noche.



Veamos pues. Precio ahora mismo 20,65 euros.


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Veamos pues. Precio ahora mismo 20,65 euros.




La vela esta apunto de caer, los leones cogerán sus ganancias y dejaran a las gacelillas con un palmo de narices, es lo que se llama doble lazo al cuello o gacelilla ahorcada.

La plata es el metal de los pobres y ello puede ser utilizado por la élite que únicamente busca jugar y hacerse con todo.

La plata estuvo subiendo por que la demanda que había era mayor a la producción, pero esto esta apunto de cortarse, mucha industria va a comenzar nuevamente a relanzarse, si no se ha hecho ya es por que en las minas es complicado aplicar normativas de seguridad contra el covid.

El que la plata este ahora cara va a animar a que la producción vuelva a crecer de forma rápida.


----------



## Forcopula (30 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> La plata bajara, mis previsiones de gran bajada son para finales de agosto, pero preveo una buena ostia esta misma noche.



Has acertado esta noche tanto como prevemos el resto que aciertes en un mes.


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Has acertado esta noche tanto como prevemos el resto que aciertes en un mes.



La plata ha caído desde cuando Daviot puso esto Veamos pues. Precio ahora mismo 20,65 euros. 

A los 20,570 € que esta ahora mismo.

Plata20,570 €0,6613 €


Vas a venir tu también a decir que no ha caído nada ? 

Mi predicción va cumpliéndose y espera a la apertura de la bolsa Estadounidense.

Los últimos días la plata subía por la noche y luego la tiraban un poco en las bolsas norteamericanas, el que haya bajado esta noche en lugar de subir tal como yo había predicho significa que están apunto de darle un gran palo.


Esta figura como ya había comentado antes se hace llamar la gacelilla ahorcada.


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> La plata hoy ha hecho los movimientos que tenía que hacer para relajar indicadores y saltar stops de los que se querían subir al carro tarde, a partir de ahora va a volver a ir para arriba, esta semana debería terminar como mínimo a 26,48 dólares pudiendo tocar los 27,50 y ya de cara a la semana que viene espero que vayamos a por los 30 dólares. Y más adelante tenemos los 34 dólares como resistencia importante pero de momento nos vamos a centrar en cerrar esta semana como mínimo a 26,48 dólares.





Claro que ha hecho los movimientos que tenia que hacer.

Los movimientos del Águila y el Chivo los llamo yo.


Los chivos suben al monte de la plata cuando la colina esta muy alta y ha ido varios días para arriba.


En ese momento llega el Águila, feroz depredador y con sus garras tira al chivo del monte donde se había subido y a salvo pensaba que estaba.

Pongo documento gráfico para que los chivos os podáis ver representados cuando la plata acabe esta semana por debajo de 21 dolares.


----------



## Forcopula (30 Jul 2020)

A una bajada de 0'085€ (8 céntimos y medio), no es lo que se le suele llamar "una buena hostia" te pongas como te pongas. 

La noche ya ha pasado, has fallado. Haz un Juancar y di que te has equivocado, no pasa nada.


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> A una bajada de 0'085€ (8 céntimos y medio), no es lo que se le suele llamar "una buena hostia" te pongas como te pongas.
> 
> La noche ya ha pasado, has fallado. Haz un Juancar y di que te has equivocado, no pasa nada.




Ya estamos en los 20,02 euros. pasito a pasito y aun acertando siguen llegando los que no me reconocen mi acierto

20,02 €  -0,62 € 


Si llegáis a hacer caso a otros habríais cargado plata en máximos y perdido dinero, aun le quedan bajadas y la tendencia es esa, seguir bajando para llevarse por el camino a cuantas mas gacelas mejor.


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

Siguen cayendo chivos desde los altiplanos de los antiguos picos que ayer formaban las onzas de plata.


Plata19,634 €0,6312 €


Va siendo hora de que me deis las gracias los que no hayáis comprado plata en estos días pasados gracias a mi.

Si en cambio habéis hecho caso a los que decían que la plata subiría hasta el infinito, podéis poner el vídeo del águila y el chivo para que os podáis ver representados en ese animalillo estampado contra las rocas.

Que se iría a mas de 25 o 26 esta semana decían algunos !!

Podéis ir reconociendo mi sabiduría o sulfurar odio como acostumbrados estáis.


----------



## Depeche (30 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Siguen cayendo chivos desde los altiplanos de los antiguos picos que ayer formaban las onzas de plata.
> 
> 
> Plata19,634 €0,6312 €
> ...



No se de donde sacas esos precios en la plata, te informo que el precio actual de la plata es 23.37 dólares.


----------



## conde84 (30 Jul 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> No se de donde sacas esos precios en la plata, te informo que el precio actual de la plata es 23.37 dólares.




Pero lo ha puesto en euros, esta bien puesto.


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> No se de donde sacas esos precios en la plata, te informo que el precio actual de la plata es 23.37 dólares.




Estaba poniendolo en euros, un forero anoche me los escribio en euros y yo he seguido contestandole en euros.


----------



## romanillo (30 Jul 2020)

conde84 dijo:


> Pero lo ha puesto en euros, esta bien puesto.




Ya no saben que hacer para atacarme, han visto que he acertado en que anoche comenzaban las bajadas que seguirían durante el día y intentan manipular para no reconocerme como Dios Sabio de la plata.

Esta noche le van a meter otro viaje bueno para mañana en la sesión Norteamericana hundirla, como anoche salieron bien las cosas y la cacería de la gacelilla fue bastante fructífera esta noche van a salir con mas ganas.

El doble lazo a la gacelilla esta mas que resuelto, solo falta el ahorcamiento de la gacelilla.

Es probable que mañana cierre sobe los 21 dolares la onza, los 27,50 dolares onza, que pronosticaba Depeche no los vais a ver.


----------



## Depeche (30 Jul 2020)

conde84 dijo:


> Pero lo ha puesto en euros, esta bien puesto.



Tiene razón, no me había fijado, yo lo estudio en dólares.


----------



## Depeche (30 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Estaba poniendolo en euros, un forero anoche me los escribio en euros y yo he seguido contestandole en euros.



Tienes razón, disculpa que no me fijé


----------



## Berciano230 (31 Jul 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Ya no saben que hacer para atacarme, han visto que he acertado en que anoche comenzaban las bajadas que seguirían durante el día y intentan manipular para no reconocerme como Dios Sabio de la plata.
> 
> Esta noche le van a meter otro viaje bueno para mañana en la sesión Norteamericana hundirla, como anoche salieron bien las cosas y la cacería de la gacelilla fue bastante fructífera esta noche van a salir con mas ganas.
> 
> ...



Parece que va aguantando la plata.







Gold and Silver Quotes News and Data


----------



## Depeche (4 Ago 2020)

Romanillo está muy callado y en cuanto la plata se nos vaya para arriba a los niveles comentados desaparecerá tal y como comenté por ver que ha hecho el ridículo y fallado en sus predicciones y su Ego le llevó a insultarme, pero como digo siempre, el tiempo da y quita razones y afortunadamente queda todo escrito.


----------



## Tralaritralara (4 Ago 2020)

Creéis que habrá más correcciones? Parece mal momento para entrar, viendo de donde viene. Pero si se va a disparar, nunca es mal momento...


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Ago 2020)

Tralaritralara dijo:


> Creéis que habrá más correcciones? Parece mal momento para entrar, viendo de donde viene. Pero si se va a disparar, nunca es mal momento...



Hay gente en el foro que sabe mil veces mas que yo, pero por logica si el oro esta rompiendo maximos, a la plata la queda mucho camino por delante. 

Lógicamente habrá correcciones pero yo al menos me subiria al tren con un porcentaje... Si da el enesimo arreon para arriba ya estas dentro... Y si corrige pues compras más.



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Depeche (4 Ago 2020)

Hoy hemos rebotado a 26,25 dólares pero ahora no descarto una corrección como mínimo a la zona de 24,50 dólares.


----------



## Perquesitore (4 Ago 2020)

A que precio empiezan los Karlillos a valer más por plata que por facial? Es que tengo un par....de cientos...recuerdo aquellos días de visitas al Banco de España....soportando la mirada rara del tío de ventanilla....


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (5 Ago 2020)

Perquesitore dijo:


> A que precio empiezan los Karlillos a valer más por plata que por facial? Es que tengo un par....de cientos...recuerdo aquellos días de visitas al Banco de España....soportando la mirada rara del tío de ventanilla....



Prácticamente ya. Le falta un 1% a spot.

72 ctms€/gr

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tremenk (5 Ago 2020)

A que te refieres con corrección seria? bajar un 6-7%?


----------



## Depeche (5 Ago 2020)

Ha corregido poco esta noche, se va de cabeza a un objetivo que di hace tiempo de 27,65 dólares.


----------



## Depeche (5 Ago 2020)

Tienes razón.


----------



## Depeche (5 Ago 2020)

Esta fue la proyección de precio que hice en su dia en mi grupo privado.


----------



## romanillo (5 Ago 2020)

Sois unos ignorantes, ni proyecciones ni historias, esta subiendo ante el incidente que ocurrió ayer y todo lo que acontece a ese incidente.

Ya subió mucho cuando la escalada entre estados unidos y turkia parecía que todo iba a mas, luego no paso nada y bajo a los días.


Si en cambio vosotros estabais al tanto de lo que iba a pasar ayer por que tenéis contactos en las mas altas esferas militares pues que puedo decir, mi enhorabuena por semejante información.

En unos días si todo se calma y no ocurre nada mas, para abajo a todo trapo.


----------



## Depeche (5 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Sois unos ignorantes, ni proyecciones ni historias, esta subiendo ante el incidente que ocurrió ayer y todo lo que acontece a ese incidente.
> 
> Ya subió mucho cuando la escalada entre estados unidos y turkia parecía que todo iba a mas, luego no paso nada y bajo a los días.
> 
> ...



Me recuerdas a los que llevan mucho tiempo diciendo que los indices USA van a bajar, por cada mini corrección que hace ha subido una barbaridad.
La verdad es que me da bastante pena ver las ganas que tienes de que baje la plata porque te quedaste fuera, a ver si tienes suerte y puedes subirte al tren un poco más barato de lo que está ahora, entiendo lo frustrante que tiene que ser ver como ha subido en el último mes y tu mirando como sube y sube y fuera del tren.


----------



## Gusman (5 Ago 2020)

Romanillo, si hubieras vendido ahora esos 20kg de plata podrias haber comprado 2 locales.


----------



## Depeche (6 Ago 2020)

Hemos llegado al precio de mi proyección, veremos si desde aquí descansa un poco antes de seguir subiendo hasta 30 dólares.


----------



## Depeche (6 Ago 2020)

Quizá descanse un poco solamente hasta 26,45 dólares y siga para arriba, en caso de perder los 26,45 podría bajar a los 25,40 dólares.


----------



## Depeche (6 Ago 2020)

Bueno señores, hemos llegado a 29,06 dólares en precio de CFD's de brokers y 29,195 en futuros de la plata, coged el valor que queráis. Mucha gente espera subida hasta 30 dolares para cerrar posiciones alcistas o para abrir cortos.
Según mi análisis ya ha finalizado este impulso alcista, ahora toca una corrección que nos lleve como mínimo al rango de entre 26,20 y 26,45 dólares, esta posible corrección vendrá muy bien y será muy sana para poder seguir subiendo después hasta 35 dólares. Pero mucho ojo si perdemos los 26,20 dólares, ya que podríamos incluso bajar hasta 24,95 dólares.
Mucha suerte.


----------



## romanillo (6 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Bueno señores, hemos llegado a 29,06 dólares en precio de CFD's de brokers y 29,195 en futuros de la plata, coged el valor que queráis. Mucha gente espera subida hasta 30 dolares para cerrar posiciones alcistas o para abrir cortos.
> Según mi análisis ya ha finalizado este impulso alcista, ahora toca una corrección que nos lleve como mínimo al rango de entre 26,20 y 26,45 dólares, esta posible corrección vendrá muy bien y será muy sana para poder seguir subiendo después hasta 35 dólares. Pero mucho ojo si perdemos los 26,20 dólares, ya que podríamos incluso bajar hasta 24,95 dólares.
> Mucha suerte.





Efectivamente la plata no parara de subir, quien no se haya subido ya al carro va tarde, te recomiendo leas mi siguiente mensaje en el foro, sera un mensaje especial para todos aquellos que quieran ganar dinero.


----------



## Vellón (6 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Efectivamente la plata no parara de subir, quien no se haya subido ya al carro va tarde, te recomiendo leas mi siguiente mensaje en el foro, sera un mensaje especial para todos aquellos que quieran ganar dinero.



Por fin un cliffhanger como dios manda (voy con microinfartos, soy junior total)


----------



## MIP (7 Ago 2020)

Yo aún creo que puede hacer algo como en marzo, una espantada breve de papelitos de gente necesitada de cash rápido, que se podría usar para cargar un poco más, pero bueno, el que no haya hecho sus deberes en estos años tampoco lo va a arreglar en tres días.


----------



## paraisofiscal (7 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Ya estamos en los 20,02 euros. pasito a pasito y aun acertando siguen llegando los que no me reconocen mi acierto
> 
> 20,02 € -0,62 €
> 
> ...





romanillo dijo:


> Siguen cayendo chivos desde los altiplanos de los antiguos picos que ayer formaban las onzas de plata.
> 
> 
> Plata19,634 €0,6312 €
> ...


----------



## Arraez (7 Ago 2020)

Rozando los 30, como siga así la semana que viene los 49


----------



## Depeche (7 Ago 2020)

No os sorprendais si vemos corrección a 25 dolares la semana que viene para luego subir a 35.


----------



## Dadaria (7 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> No os sorprendais si vemos corrección a 25 dolares la semana que viene para luego subir a 35.



¿Crees que será momento entonces de recargar algo de físico?


----------



## Depeche (7 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> ¿Crees que será momento entonces de recargar algo de físico?



Si


----------



## Grecorio (7 Ago 2020)

Dadaria dijo:


> ¿Crees que será momento entonces de recargar algo de físico?



Olvidate. Las tiendas siguen los mismos principios de las gasolineras.
Suben automáticamente con la cotización pero no bajan los precios a no ser que la cotización se mantenga baja durante cierto tiempo.
Alguien recuerda que regalaran la gasolina cuando el west Texas estaba en negativo?
Pues eso. Será momento de cargar pero no nos dejarán.


----------



## Tolagu (7 Ago 2020)

Pues estoy de acuerdo en que no sería extraño. E incluso en modo conspiranoico ON, veo posible que a finales de mes la tengamos en 20-21. A partir de ahí el que tenga liquidez puede enganchar bien. Ojo, que esto es un sentimiento, una opinión. Veo posible un movimiento de tumbarle el precio para a continuación entrar a tope. El límite...... ni idea. No se si en los 50's o como dicen por ahí algunos, la veremos con tres numeritos.

Pero no me hagáis caso. Yo es que Septiembre lo veo como el comienzo del GUANAZO.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ago 2020)

Esas correcciones deben usarse ahora para cargar más y subirse al tren el que quiera y no estuviera dentro. Es lógico lo de no vender, construir una posición en físico no es como comprar un ETF, sería absurdo vender en un inicio de mercado alcista, pagando comisiones y perdiendo la posición si el mercado decide seguir subiendo...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Ago 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Pues estoy de acuerdo en que no sería extraño. E incluso en modo conspiranoico ON, veo posible que a finales de mes la tengamos en 20-21. A partir de ahí el que tenga liquidez puede enganchar bien. Ojo, que esto es un sentimiento, una opinión. Veo posible un movimiento de tumbarle el precio para a continuación entrar a tope. El límite...... ni idea. No se si en los 50's o como dicen por ahí algunos, la veremos con tres numeritos.
> 
> Pero no me hagáis caso. Yo es que Septiembre lo veo como el comienzo del GUANAZO.




Si que lo veo posible a modo de conspiracion.

Ayudaria a dejar a muchas manos debiles fuera, yo tengo amigos que cuando ven que esta subiendo compran y son felices viendo los 60 euros o los 100 euros de mas que estan ganando por lingote pero luego ven como el lingote baja 10 euros del precio que ellos pagaron y empiezan a sudar, no saben donde vender, ya no quieren saber nada de la plata.

Debe de haber mucha gente asi, si la bajaran los espantarian a todos de una vez y en una futura subida de nivel estos quedarian todos fuera.


----------



## Tolagu (9 Ago 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si que lo veo posible a modo de conspiracion.
> 
> Ayudaria a dejar a muchas manos debiles fuera, yo tengo amigos que cuando ven que esta subiendo compran y son felices viendo los 60 euros o los 100 euros de mas que estan ganando por lingote pero luego ven como el lingote baja 10 euros del precio que ellos pagaron y empiezan a sudar, no saben donde vender, ya no quieren saber nada de la plata.
> 
> Debe de haber mucha gente asi, si la bajaran los espantarian a todos de una vez y en una futura subida de nivel estos quedarian todos fuera.



Y, ademas, veo figuritas en formación que aunque no se correspondan con la lógica, me dan que pensar. En fin, lo veremos en 3-4 semanas.

Este mes lo veo como de posible recarga de munición. Ir cargando si se va cumpliendo lo de 25-26, 20-21. Y de ahi, hacia arriba, antes o después.

La otra es esperar el guanazo y ver si vuelve a desplomarse un 50%. Yo creo que no replicaría las caidas de Marzo. Yo creo que más de uno esperará el hostión para entrar a saco y a lo mejor se queda fuera.


----------



## tristezadeclon (11 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> No os sorprendais si vemos corrección a 25 dolares la semana que viene para luego subir a 35.



ya estamos a 25$, la plata cae hoy un 13%, mas de 3.6 euros, ha llegado a caer 4€

manifiéstate depeche, hay nervios, la caida es brutalérrima, en estos momentos de zozobra los foreros necesitan asirse a algo q les de tranquilidad

por otro lado tiene todísima la pinta de q están agitando el árbol con una violencia nunca vista para tirar abajo a los débiles, a aquellos que duden

edito: acaba de perder los 25$, ya cae mas de un 15%, si alguien tiene cojones, este sería un buen momento para ponerlos encima de la mesa, si yo tuviese pasta lo haría


----------



## romanillo (11 Ago 2020)

40 dolares decía jaja.

Gente que hasta haya comprado viendo estos vaticinios no ?

Lastima, pobre de ellos.


----------



## tremenk (11 Ago 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> ya estamos a 25$, la plata cae hoy un 13%, mas de 3.6 euros, ha llegado a caer 4€
> 
> manifiéstate depeche, hay nervios, la caida es brutalérrima, en estos momentos de zozobra los foreros necesitan asirse a algo q les de tranquilidad
> 
> ...



ya comento que esperaba una corrección grande


----------



## romanillo (12 Ago 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> ya comento que esperaba una corrección grande



Si mañana baja otro 7 o 8 % habrá desplome total no corrección.

Un indicador de que iba a haber desplome fue cuando China aviso a sus ciudadanos de que no compraran que estaba todo en una burbuja, algunos lo asociaban a X hipótesis de que subiría hasta el cielo, en realidad solo estaban avisando de que no compraran a esos precios y no había nada mas oculto.


----------



## romanillo (12 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Sois unos ignorantes, ni proyecciones ni historias, esta subiendo ante el incidente que ocurrió ayer y todo lo que acontece a ese incidente.
> 
> Ya subió mucho cuando la escalada entre estados unidos y turkia parecía que todo iba a mas, luego no paso nada y bajo a los días.
> 
> ...




jaja eres un puto genio Romanillo.

Ya lo se Romanillo, ya lo se.

No te hicieron caso y compraron en máximos según parece por que depeche les decía que esto iba para arriba.

Asi es Romanillo, depeche era el mas listo, a ti te tildaban de troll.

Pongamos música a esto, al hilo entero.


----------



## tremenk (12 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> jaja eres un puto genio Romanillo.
> 
> Ya lo se Romanillo, ya lo se.
> 
> ...



Jajjaja hoy era tu dia, disfruta

Espero que cuando suba a 50 como dicen algunos de este foro aparezcas si no nos quites estos momentos


----------



## Tolagu (12 Ago 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> ya estamos a 25$, la plata cae hoy un 13%, mas de 3.6 euros, ha llegado a caer 4€
> 
> manifiéstate depeche, hay nervios, la caida es brutalérrima, en estos momentos de zozobra los foreros necesitan asirse a algo q les de tranquilidad
> 
> ...



A ver, voy a ganarme mi owned para finales de mes, que la cago casi seguro.

La caida de ayer fue mucho más rápida (y algo mayor) de lo que yo esperaba. Yo los niveles de 25-26 los esperaba a finales de semana. El volumen de futuros fue escandaloso. No se si los famosos robin hood estaban dentro de la plata o no, pero si lo estaban, supongo que están recorriendo el camino de vuelta con el rabo entre las piernas.

Yo creo que vamos a entrar en un lateral de 2 semanas. A partir de ahí veo muy posible que baje hasta los 20-21, incluso 19-20. Ya en este nivel, lo único que espero es otra subida, no tan vertical, pero que nos lleve por encima de 32-35 antes de las elecciones usanas. Y no me hagáis mucho caso, que si supiera lo que va a pasar, no estaría en el puto Agosto, en el puto Madrid.

Joder, el riesgo/beneficio de mi owned me lo estoy currando, con predicciones y números para que luego me podáis zurrar. ;-)

Por cierto, no pienso abrir otro hilo en el que diga lo contrario de lo que aquí estoy diciendo que si no me tendría que llamar Tolagunillo !!!


----------



## borgar (12 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Si mañana baja otro 7 o 8 % habrá desplome total no corrección.
> 
> Un indicador de que iba a haber desplome fue cuando China aviso a sus ciudadanos de que no compraran que estaba todo en una burbuja, algunos lo asociaban a X hipótesis de que subiría hasta el cielo, en realidad solo estaban avisando de que no compraran a esos precios y no había nada mas oculto.



Un gobierno que avisa a sus ciudadanos que no metan pasta en algo "burbujeado"?

En algo cuyos máximos datan de 1980?

Y avisan de eso y no de burbujas inmobiliarias, burbujas de cotización, burbujas especulativas en plan Tesla, burbujas de estafas piramidales o burbujas de sellos?

Que buenos son los hermanos salesianos!!!
Que buenos son, que nos llevan de excursión!!!

Claro que sí, guapi!!!


----------



## Tolagu (12 Ago 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> ya comento que esperaba una corrección grande



De hecho @Depeche la clavó.
Yo sólo discrepo con él en que después de los 24-25-26 caeremos a los20- 21-22. Pero el objetivo más largo es el mismo


----------



## Depeche (12 Ago 2020)

Disculpad mi ausencia estos días, estoy fuera de vacaciones y no pude conectarme. 
En mi último mensaje ya adevertí que tuvieran cuidado y que podíamos bajar fuerte al menos hasta 25 dolares.
No veo que sea momento aún de entrar en long,intentaré avistar cuando vea el momento.


----------



## Depeche (12 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> 40 dolares decía jaja.
> 
> Gente que hasta haya comprado viendo estos vaticinios no ?
> 
> Lastima, pobre de ellos.



Parece que usted no se ha dado cuenta de que el título de este hilo de la plata a 40 dolares es de hace 9 años cuando clavé la subida en precios y en tiempo. He reiniciado el hilo, pero si lo lee desde el principio o pregunta a los que estaban en ese momento y me siguieron verá que lo clavé al milimetro.


----------



## Depeche (12 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Efectivamente la plata no parara de subir, quien no se haya subido ya al carro va tarde, te recomiendo leas mi siguiente mensaje en el foro, sera un mensaje especial para todos aquellos que quieran ganar dinero.



Aquí decía que subiría cuando advertí que bajaría, no se de que se jacta, si por un lado dice que subirá y por otro que bajará en alguno acertará pero me temo que este no es un foro de gente tonta a la que le mean encima y le dicen que llueve, está ante gente muy inteligente y experimentada, no los engañará.


----------



## romanillo (12 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Aquí decía que subiría cuando advertí que bajaría, no se de que se jacta, si por un lado dice que subirá y por otro que bajará en alguno acertará pero me temo que este no es un foro de gente tonta a la que le mean encima y le dicen que llueve, está ante gente muy inteligente y experimentada, no los engañará.




Si fuerais tan listos captaríais las ironías, una cosa, hace 9 años también acertaste de que la plata se iba a tomar porculo y lo clavaste al milímetro, avisaste a la gente ante el desplome que venia ?

te pongo a ti también el tema del Asperger y la demencia para personas que no saben reconocer ironías y sarcasmos.


*El síndrome de Asperger es un trastorno del desarrollo que se incluye dentro del espectro autista y que afecta la interacción social recíproca, la comunicación verbal y no verbal, una resistencia para aceptar el cambio, inflexibilidad del pensamiento así como poseer campos de interés restringidos y absorbentes.*


Todavía no hay método infalible para predecir quién desarrollará demencia, pero investigadores han encontrado una pista que se encuentra en la imposibilidad de reconocer cuándo la gente utilizan el sarcasmo.


----------



## romanillo (12 Ago 2020)

La plata bajara brutalmente para finales de agosto y ya ha empezado el aviso.


----------



## Veloc (12 Ago 2020)

Me parece que esta ha sido una correción de las denominadas sanas, la tendencia alcista continua intacta, el tema es que no podía seguir subiendo de la manera tan vertical que lo estaba haciendo. A la FED y demás bancos centrales les queda mucho por imprimir, ese exceso de liquidez se ha canalizado hacia los mercados de acciones- a burbujear a las FAANG principalmente - y hacia los metales preciosos. Algo parecido ya sucedió unos años después de la crisis finaciera de 2008 por causa de los QE. Ahora creo que se imprime mucho más, por lo tanto le veo mucho recorrido a los metales, estamos ahora mismo inmersos en el ciclo de los metales.


----------



## Depeche (13 Ago 2020)

Me voy a mojar, la corrección nos va a llevar a la zona de 21,50 dólares. aproximádamente.


----------



## Depeche (14 Ago 2020)




----------



## Depeche (14 Ago 2020)

El oro lo espero entre 1.750 y 1.800


----------



## Depeche (17 Ago 2020)

Actualizo proyección de bajada de la plata, no descarto que pierda los 21,50 y pueda bajar a 20,50 dolares.
El oro lo veo bajando a 1.765 dolares.


----------



## romanillo (18 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 405326
> 
> 
> Actualizo proyección de bajada de la plata, no descarto que pierda los 21,50 y pueda bajar a 20,50 dolares.
> El oro lo veo bajando a 1.765 dolares.




Ya mismo te pones de mi lado, al final no pensábamos tan distinto.

Si quieres te puedo nombrar como segundo en mi hilo de vended la plata insensatos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (18 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Si quieres te puedo nombrar como segundo en mi hilo de vended la plata insensatos.



Vete a tomar por el culo, hijo de la gran puta.

¿Por qué no dices también aquí que tienes otro hilo titulado "Comprad plata y oro insensatos"?

Comprad plata y oro insensatos !!!

Ignorar a este gilipollas, solo se dedica a manchar los hilos buenos y a desinformar a los inexpertos.


----------



## romanillo (18 Ago 2020)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Vete a tomar por el culo, hijo de la gran puta.
> 
> ¿Por qué no dices también aquí que tienes otro hilo titulado "Comprad plata y oro insensatos"?
> 
> ...




Muy al contrario de tu madre que decidió no abortar aun avisándole de que venia un infraser en camino. Una Santa en toda regla esa pobre mujer, cuanto habrá sufrido la pobre, el cielo la guarde.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 405326
> 
> 
> Actualizo proyección de bajada de la plata, no descarto que pierda los 21,50 y pueda bajar a 20,50 dolares.
> El oro lo veo bajando a 1.765 dolares.



En el ultimo video de Mike Malony también dice que la plata se va a 21 euros. Dice que en ese entorno pasa la directriz a largo, la media de 200 sesiones, la parte inferior de la bandas Bollinguer y alguna cosa más, con lo cual dice que ese entorno funcionará como un imán.

Eso sí, ese será la última parada del transiberiano así que preparad el efectivo.

Yo en Bullionvault me he puesto en liquidez... A ver si esta vez acertamos. Suerte y al toro

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Depeche (20 Ago 2020)

Hoy ya hemos empezado a corregir con fuerza, de momento vamos siguiendo el mapa de ruta.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Hoy ya hemos empezado a corregir con fuerza, de momento vamos siguiendo el mapa de ruta.




Pero corregir con fuerza el que ?

Dices que la plata va a bajar de verdad a 21 dolares ?

Yo no entiendo nada, miro los precios y siguen altos, lastima no haber visto antes este post, te juro que cuando vi tus anteriores aciertos de hace 10 años me puse como loco a buscar donde comprar mas plata viendo que decias que otra vez subiria.

Pero vi tarde el post y cuando tenia ya un trato medio cerrado a los dos dias pego el subidon y el vendedor desaparecio.


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En el ultimo video de Mike Malony también dice que la plata se va a 21 euros. Dice que en ese entorno pasa la directriz a largo, la media de 200 sesiones, la parte inferior de la bandas Bollinguer y alguna cosa más, con lo cual dice que ese entorno funcionará como un imán.
> 
> Eso sí, ese será la última parada del transiberiano así que preparad el efectivo.
> 
> ...



Cuál vault de BV te parece más líquido Zurich o London? He estado trasteando un poco con la cuenta y me parece que Zurich. Es más caro al momento de comprar pero también se vende más rápido. También hay más margen entre la compra y la venta mientras que en London es más ceñido el diferencial.


----------



## tremenk (25 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Hoy ya hemos empezado a corregir con fuerza, de momento vamos siguiendo el mapa de ruta.



Parece como que ha aguantado en los 26 todavia piensas que tiene que corregir para los 21?


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Ago 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Cuál vault de BV te parece más líquido Zurich o London? He estado trasteando un poco con la cuenta y me parece que Zurich. Es más caro al momento de comprar pero también se vende más rápido. También hay más margen entre la compra y la venta mientras que en London es más ceñido el diferencial.



Creo que es como dice. En Londres suele estar un poquito más barato, pero supongo que para vender también lo tienes que vender más barato.


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Ago 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Parece como que ha aguantado en los 26 todavia piensas que tiene que corregir para los 21?




Lleva varios días aguantando en ese nivel. A ver como lo ven los que miran por técnico.

Yo pensaba que iba a corregir, pero ahora tengo dudas, al menos respecto una corrección grande... de momento


----------



## Erzam (25 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Lleva varios días aguantando en ese nivel. A ver como lo ven los que miran por técnico.
> 
> Yo pensaba que iba a corregir, pero ahora tengo dudas, al menos respecto una corrección grande... de momento



Comparto tu opinión. 

Mira que le dan a la pobre, cada vez los ataques son más descarados, y ahí está aguantando el tipo.


----------



## Depeche (25 Ago 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Parece como que ha aguantado en los 26 todavia piensas que tiene que corregir para los 21?



Si, lo tengo muy claro, mi duda es si caerá más de los 21,50 dolares


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Si, lo tengo muy claro, mi duda es si caerá más de los 21,50 dolares



Puedes prever tiempos?

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Depeche (25 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Puedes prever tiempos?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



No, ojalá pudiera


----------



## Depeche (28 Ago 2020)

Manda huevos que soy muy alcista con la plata y espero que acabe el mes de septiembre muy muy arriba pero que a corto plazo estoy esperando una corrección para barrer y esta no llega.


----------



## Daviot (28 Ago 2020)

Así está la cosa actualmente, con el dedo señalando los 21,50 dólares.


----------



## Depeche (28 Ago 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Así está la cosa actualmente, con el dedo señalando los 21,50 dólares.



Ese es el nivel que espero, pero cada día que pasa parece más dificil que se pueda dar.


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Ago 2020)




----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (29 Ago 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> La plata estará por debajo de los 13 dolares onza antes de que acabe agosto.
> 
> Yo estuve allí y lo vi, también celebre otra champions del Real Madrid.



1 oz silver BRITANNIA 2020 - GOLDSILVER.BE


----------



## romanillo (30 Ago 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Si, lo tengo muy claro, mi duda es si caerá más de los 21,50 dolares




Depeche ya he avisado de que soy un troll, podrías hacer lo mismo y seguimos dejando a estos analfabetos diciendo tonterías.


Sal tu también del armario de los trolls.


----------



## tremenk (1 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Ese es el nivel que espero, pero cada día que pasa parece más dificil que se pueda dar.



Entonces no crees en corrección?


----------



## Depeche (1 Sep 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Entonces no crees en corrección?



Si que la espero


----------



## Depeche (2 Sep 2020)

Que cada uno tome sus propias decisiones y actúe como creo conveniente, por mi parte os informo que mi perspectiva para la plata a corto plazo sigue siendo alcista pero antes espero retroceso a 21,50-22 dólares, en mi opinión debería acentuar la caída a partir de esta noche y mañana en cuanto los índices marquen el final de la subida y un techo a corto plazo,eso arrastraría a la plata hasta estos precios y el oro a 1.765-1.800 dólares y de ahí muy fuerte subida para hacer nuevos máximos históricos.
Es una opinión personal, no un consejo de inversión.


----------



## Depeche (3 Sep 2020)

Hoy la plata ha tenido un gran retroceso y ya la tenemos cotizando en 26,59 dólares, de momento siguiendo el mapa de ruta esperado.


----------



## tremenk (13 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Así está la cosa actualmente, con el dedo señalando los 21,50 dólares.



Todavia tus graficos marcan eso?



Depeche dijo:


> Hoy la plata ha tenido un gran retroceso y ya la tenemos cotizando en 26,59 dólares, de momento siguiendo el mapa de ruta esperado.




Ha cerrado mas arriba esta demana. 

Estoy esperando la corrección esta...parece una trampa todo


----------



## Daviot (13 Sep 2020)

Actualización del gráfico a día de hoy. Este primer gráfico en frecuencia de 4 horas, el segundo en frecuencia de días o diaria que se diría.








En frecuencia diaria.







Sí, esta semana ha cerrado a 26,73 dólares y en euros ha cerrado a 22,57 euros.


----------



## Daviot (13 Sep 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Todavia tus graficos marcan eso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿ Una trampa ? ¿ A que me recuerda eso ?

Ah, ya sé.




Joder, como lo saquen en moneda va a ser un bombazo !!!


----------



## Depeche (13 Sep 2020)

Sigo pensando que va a tener fuerte corrección a 21,50 incluso más, no descarto los 20,90 dolares.


----------



## Tolagu (13 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Sigo pensando que va a tener fuerte corrección a 21,50 incluso más, no descarto los 20,90 dolares.



En general soy de tu opinión pero... el horizonte temporal cada vez apunta más a estos niveles actuales como punto de partida. He leído algo esta mañana (que ahora no encuentro) donde se decía que la correción pordría estar produciéndose en tiempo en lugar de en precio. Desde el AT no tiene mucho sentido pero....

A mi el horizonte temporal (inicial) de finales de la semana que viene se me está marchando a finales de la primera de Octubre.

En fin, el tiempo nos pone a todos en nuestro sitio, y a la plata también.


----------



## MIP (13 Sep 2020)

Lo normal es que si no ha subido ya, después de la última figura, baje. 

Pero lo mejor que se puede decir ahora es que puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## Silver94 (18 Sep 2020)

A mi me sigue extrañando que no haya bajado ya un par de dólares.


----------



## marquen2303 (18 Sep 2020)

Silver94 dijo:


> A mi me sigue extrañando que no haya bajado ya un par de dólares.



En una situación normal debería haber corregido un poco más pero yo ahora estoy dudando si es que no lo ha hecho ya.


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Sep 2020)

Yo hace tiempo que pronostique un 1800$ para el oro de corrección, la niña caprichosa de la plata es que ni me molesto en analizarla nunca, porque es una esquizofrenica, si no supera el 2030 el escenario se mantiene totalmente, pero también es cierto que si sigue así lo que está haciendo es una clara corrección consumiendo tiempo y no precio, por cierto algo muy muy alcista.
Cuando algo lucha por caer y no cae, solo queda que subir. 
Así y todo me mantengo en mi pronóstico original, si no supera zona de 2030$ tenemos un 1.800$, tampoco es que me afecte mucho, pues no estoy operando de momento en papel y en físico cuando superó ya hace bastante los 40€ gramo deje de acumular y me di por servido.


----------



## Piel de Luna (18 Sep 2020)

Por cierto Depeche este hilo es bastante viejo, prediciento la subida de 2011, pero sinceramente el título y todo me cuadra bastante para lo que espero, estamos en septiembre también y sinceramente para el próximo abril espero esos 40, incluso más, peleandonos con los máximos históricos.


----------



## Depeche (21 Sep 2020)

La plata empieza a bajar con fuerza igual que el oro.


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> La plata empieza a bajar con fuerza igual que el oro.



Donde crees que parará? 22-23?


----------



## romanillo (21 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Donde crees que parará? 22-23?




Donde crees que parara ? Pero tu crees de verdad que va a parar ??

Jajajajajaja podríais haber vendido pero os pudo la avaricia.


Los que hayáis vendido podéis ir pasando a dar las gracias a Romanillo, los que no hayáis vendido e incluso habéis comprado a llorar, a llorar mucho.


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2020)

La plata ya ha tocado los 23,05 dólares, bajando hacia el objetivo comentado.


----------



## The Grasshopper (23 Sep 2020)

Ahora sólo falta que las tiendas reflejen estas caídas en sus precios


----------



## ping27 (23 Sep 2020)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Ahora sólo falta que las tiendas reflejen estas caídas en sus precios



Reflejan algo en bajada de precio, pero sobre todo en disminución del stock.


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Sep 2020)

ping27 dijo:


> Reflejan algo en bajada de precio, pero sobre todo en disminución del stock.



En el Andorrano van como locos quitando y poniendo cosas, hoy he visto y no visto los lingotes y la granalla, en un abrir y cerrar de ojos jeje y varias onzas en fin, supongo que el jefe le ha echado bronca al becario en plan, coño como pones los lingotes¿?? no ves que está bajando la plata, quita eso... jaja déjalos que intenten rascar lo que puedan.


----------



## romanillo (23 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Donde crees que parara ? Pero tu crees de verdad que va a parar ??
> 
> Jajajajajaja podríais haber vendido pero os pudo la avaricia.
> 
> ...




Me autocito.


----------



## schulz (23 Sep 2020)

La Plata y el Oro, nunca sube ni baja..Lo que sube o baja son las divisas conque se compara...Si a estas dos perras las dejan sueltas ( o sea sin manipular ) y las puestas a punto de las divisas dejan a estos metales sin manipular, ya que la inflación es cojonuda..La plata puede tener una demanda brutal.. El desarrollo de continentes va a demandar pedidos muy grandes..La plata en un 50 % se pierde en los basureros. Por decir ,un solo misil Intercontinental lleva mas de 4 kilos de plata. Muy posible hasta bastante mas.

Las minas tienen su final y la prueba es que, la gran mayoría de la plata sale como subproducto de la extracción de otros metales. En determinados momentos se hará tan demandada que su gráfica será acojonante.


----------



## tremenk (24 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> ¿ Una trampa ? ¿ A que me recuerda eso ?
> 
> Ah, ya sé.
> 
> ...



y tan trampa... lo que no ha hecho en 1 mes lo ha hecho en 2 dias...tremenda volatilidad que se gasta la plata cuando se revaloriza el dolar y cae los mercados.


----------



## Daviot (24 Sep 2020)

La plata ahora.


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2020)

La plata ha llegado a los 21,50 dólares que comenté hace semanas, parecía imposible pero llegó.


----------



## Daviot (24 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> La plata ha llegado a los 21,50 dólares que comenté hace semanas, parecía imposible pero llegó.



Así es 21,69 dólares.


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> La plata ha llegado a los 21,50 dólares que comenté hace semanas, parecía imposible pero llegó.



Impresionante para un novato como yo. Siguiendo tus pronósticos y análisis en plata y oro desde hace un tiempo.

Suerte en tu otro reto.


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Sep 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Impresionante para un novato como yo. Siguiendo tus pronósticos y análisis en plata y oro desde hace un tiempo.
> 
> Suerte en tu otro reto.



¿Cual es el otro reto?


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Sep 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> ¿Cual es el otro reto?



Este:

Hoy he iniciado un reto de subir 500 euros a 50.000


----------



## romanillo (24 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> La plata ha llegado a los 21,50 dólares que comenté hace semanas, parecía imposible pero llegó.



Yo la veo mucho mas abajo.

El oro lo veo por debajo de los 1400 antes de final de año, dolares me refiero.

Creo que tu también anticipabas caída del oro.


----------



## Daviot (24 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> La plata ha llegado a los 21,50 dólares que comenté hace semanas, parecía imposible pero llegó.



Y no lo olvides.......


----------



## Dadaria (24 Sep 2020)

¿Y ahora? ¿Entramos ya, o esperamos un poco?

Por cierto, felicidades @Depeche, lo has clavado


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (24 Sep 2020)

Pues ya está a 18,94


----------



## Membroza (24 Sep 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Pues ya está a 18,94



Eso es en euros. Ellos están hablando de dólares.


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2020)

Estoy analizando la gráfica, en el hile de oro y plata acabo de postear una opinión, pero voy a analizar y cuando lo tenga claro os digo, de momento espero como mínimo rebote a 22,70 dólares, si no lo supera seguirá bajando como mínimo a 20,70 que es un nivel que comenté que no descartaba que llegara, pero mi referencia es el oro, cuando el oro llegue a 1.765 dólares. 
En cuanto lo tenga más claro pondré mi análisis por aquí, de momento veo rebote como mínimo a 22,70 que es nivel importante y clave.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (24 Sep 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Eso es en euros. Ellos están hablando de dólares.



LOL jajajajaja vaya inútil soy


----------



## Depeche (25 Sep 2020)

Buenas noches, ya he repasado a fondo el gráfico de la plata y he de decir que me temo que va a corregir hasta 18,58 dólares.
Lo bueno es que si llega a ese precio vamos a poder cargar fuerte en monedas bullion.

Edito para rectificar, había puesto 17,10 dolares pero me confundí, el nivel que veo es 18,58 dólares.


----------



## Muttley (25 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenas noches, ya he repasado a fondo el gráfico de la plata y he de decir que me temo que va a corregir hasta 17,10 dólares.
> Lo bueno es que si llega a ese precio vamos a poder cargar fuerte en monedas bullion.



Si llega ese escenario no tengo claro que se pueda cargar bullion ya que no veo disponibilidad de físico ahora mismo por debajo de 20 euros la onza por muy bajo que sea el precio spot.
Yo cualquier cosa que se vea en un futuro por 20-21 euros pelados lo compraría sin dudar.
Con spot más bajo, las tiendas no lo van a sacar a la venta. Lo van a guardar. 
O meten un 30% claro. 

Otro mercado y otra negocio es el mercados de futuros, que pueden servir para hacer ganancias rápidas y aprovecharse de tus (acertados) análisis.
También bullionvault puede valer para este fin.


----------



## Tolagu (25 Sep 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Si llega ese escenario no tengo claro que se pueda cargar bullion ya que no veo disponibilidad de físico ahora mismo por debajo de 20 euros la onza por muy bajo que sea el precio spot.
> Yo cualquier cosa que se vea en un futuro por 20-21 euros pelados lo compraría sin dudar.
> Con spot más bajo, las tiendas no lo van a sacar a la venta. Lo van a guardar.
> O meten un 30% claro.
> ...



Y ETF's o ETN's apalancados, si se es capaz de asumir riesgos (quedar atrapado por apurar, ahhhh la codicia....). Yo los estoy contemplando. El SIL3 hacia arriba y el ZSL hacia abajo.

Por cierto, que si Romanillo tiene tan clara la plata a 12, el ZSL le puede proporcionar un x4 en un plis, eso si, con dos cojones !!!


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Sep 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Y ETF's o ETN's apalancados, si se es capaz de asumir riesgos (quedar atrapado por apurar, ahhhh la codicia....). Yo los estoy contemplando. El SIL3 hacia arriba y el ZSL hacia abajo.
> 
> Por cierto, que si Romanillo tiene tan clara la plata a 12, el ZSL le puede proporcionar un x4 en un plis, eso si, con dos cojones !!!



Yo tengo la escopeta cargada para entrar con Bullion Vault si llegan esos 18,58$ que pronostica Depeche.

@Depeche , algún plazo más o menos para cuando esperas ese nivel? Sé que no tienes una bola de cristal pero como clavaste los 21,50$, por pedir que no falte


----------



## Depeche (25 Sep 2020)

Como muy tarde para el 21 de octubre de este año.


----------



## TomBolillo (25 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Como muy tarde para el 21 de octubre de este año.



@Daviot , cuando puedas dibuja otra manito a tus gráficos


----------



## Daviot (25 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Como muy tarde para el 21 de octubre de este año.





TomBolillo dijo:


> @Daviot , cuando puedas dibuja otra manito a tus gráficos



Yo no me la jugaría tanto. Si ya es difícil predecir hacia donde se moverá más difícil aún es acertar con límites de tiempo tan ajustados pero bueno yo ahí lo pongo.









Y aquí en frecuencia diaria para que se vea bien la evolución del RSI y del MACD.


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Sep 2020)

Mítico jilo


----------



## Beto (25 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Yo la veo mucho mas abajo.
> 
> El oro lo veo por debajo de los 1400 antes de final de año, dolares me refiero.



dios te oiga


----------



## Tolagu (25 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Yo no me la jugaría tanto. Si ya es difícil predecir hacia donde se moverá más difícil aún es acertar con límites de tiempo tan ajustados pero bueno yo ahí lo pongo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojito, que si se cumple con ese timing el pronóstico de @Depeche podríamos tener dos tercios de un HCH dibujados..... no digo ná, a ver si al final va a llevar razón el descerebrado bipolar (ya sabéis de quien hablo).


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Yo no me la jugaría tanto. Si ya es difícil predecir hacia donde se moverá más difícil aún es acertar con límites de tiempo tan ajustados pero bueno yo ahí lo pongo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una curiosidad, por qué tienes señalado en amarillo el nivel de 25,19?


----------



## Daviot (25 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Una curiosidad, por qué tienes señalado en amarillo el nivel de 25,19?



Soportes y resistencias que se ven en un gráfico semanal.


----------



## romanillo (26 Sep 2020)

Beto dijo:


> dios te oiga



Me va a oír, para la semana que viene la tenemos por debajo de los 18 euros onza.


----------



## romanillo (26 Sep 2020)

He estado analizando según mi historial de gráficos y la plata esta semana que entra se nos va a los 18 onza del tirón, veremos si no estoy siendo muy optimista.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (26 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> He estado analizando según mi historial de gráficos y la plata esta semana que entra se nos va a los 18 onza del tirón, veremos si no estoy siendo muy optimista.



Hará suelo entonces? o Vamos a volver a verla a niveles precovid?


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Sep 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Hará suelo entonces? o Vamos a volver a verla a niveles precovid?



No lo creo pero la plata tiene su peligro






Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Daviot (27 Sep 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> He estado analizando según *mi historial de gráficos* y la plata esta semana que entra se nos va a los 18 onza del tirón, veremos si no estoy siendo muy optimista.


----------



## marquen2303 (28 Sep 2020)

Sr. @Depeche que nivel de resistencia debería romper la plata para que su sentimiento bajista cambie a alcista??


----------



## TomBolillo (28 Sep 2020)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Sr. @Depeche que nivel de resistencia debería romper la plata para que su sentimiento bajista cambie a alcista??



Me uno a la pregunta porque esto parece que va pa' arriba de nuevo y yo que estaba con el gatillo listo para ponerme largo en BV cuando llegaran los 18,58$ del nuevo pronóstico de @Depeche


----------



## marquen2303 (28 Sep 2020)

Tienes que ir entrando cerca de soporte y promediar porque es muy difícil acertar el suelo. En Bv también hay sobre spot y en los mínimos de marzo no había nadie que vendiera y los ingresos de nuevo metal desaparecía al instante. Yo pude entrar en esos mínimos pero con compras de a 3 kilos de plata claro.


----------



## romanillo (30 Sep 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Me uno a la pregunta porque esto parece que va pa' arriba de nuevo y yo que estaba con el gatillo listo para ponerme largo en BV cuando llegaran los 18,58$ del nuevo pronóstico de @Depeche




El nuevo pronostico de depeche de los 18,58 fue basado en mi pronostico de los 18, se le añaden el 0,58 para que parezca que el pronostico es suyo y no mio y ese es el plan.

Que le vamos a hacer, unos hacemos estudios pormenorizados y otros llegan te añaden unas décimas y te lo copian.


----------



## romanillo (30 Sep 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Hará suelo entonces? o Vamos a volver a verla a niveles precovid?



la veremos esparramada mas pronto que tarde, no hará suelo ni mucho menos en esos 18.


----------



## tremenk (5 Oct 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenas noches, ya he repasado a fondo el gráfico de la plata y he de decir que me temo que va a corregir hasta 18,58 dólares.
> Lo bueno es que si llega a ese precio vamos a poder cargar fuerte en monedas bullion.
> 
> Edito para rectificar, había puesto 17,10 dolares pero me confundí, el nivel que veo es 18,58 dólares.



Aun crees en esa bajada @Depeche ?



Daviot dijo:


>



Te cito a ti también que das vidilla al hilo...

pd: y de paso al trollaco y multi de @romanillo

pd2: creo que la subida del oro y la plata hoy es debido al dólar débil.


----------



## romanillo (6 Oct 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Aun crees en esa bajada @Depeche ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La plata se va a esparramar como siempre ha pasado, esta vez no sera diferente, habrá subidas y bajadas para meter buenos palos a los incautos.

No tengáis prisa por comprar que igual que ha estado varios años tirada, vendrán momentos similares mas temprano que tarde.


----------



## Depeche (6 Oct 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Aun crees en esa bajada @Depeche ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que si espero que la plata baje al objetivo marcado de 18,58 dolares


----------



## Daviot (7 Oct 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Por supuesto que si espero que la plata baje al objetivo marcado de 18,58 dolares



Parece que hay margen todavía para que se alcance esa corrección.


----------



## tristezadeclon (7 Oct 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Como muy tarde para el 21 de octubre de este año.





Depeche dijo:


> Por supuesto que si espero que la plata baje al objetivo marcado de 18,58 dolares



quitando la de hoy solo quedan 10 sesiones hasta el 21 de octubre, y estamos hablando de una caida de mas de un 21%, q eso si quieren lo hacen en dos días dado q la plata es un chicharro para esta gente, pero aun así es mucha caida y tiene q concentrarse en un periodo muy corto y de forma inmediata, cada sesión q pase sin caer añadirá mas presión a tu pronóstico

creo q es una apuesta poco probable la tuya, no digo q no pueda suceder pero es improbable, no veo q necesidad tenías de hacer algo así, si fallas vas a perder gran parte de tu credibilidad, no lo veo una buena jugada, es arriesgar apostando a algo muy improbable, mala jugada

si pasan los días y el pronóstico está lejos de cumplirse imagino q ampliarás la fecha límite o cambiarás el pronóstico


----------



## NicoTesla (7 Oct 2020)

Los MP parecen fuertes. 

Anoche tanto oro como plata bajaron bastante cuando Trump anunció que aplazaba los estímulos a la economía.

Sin embargo esta mañana, en vez de seguir bajando, están recuperando lo perdido anoche.

¿Puede ser esto síntoma de que las manos fuertes aprovechan cada caída para cargar?

Saludos





tristezadeclon dijo:


> quitando la de hoy solo quedan 10 sesiones hasta el 21 de octubre, y estamos hablando de una caida de mas de un 21%, q eso si quieren lo hacen en dos días dado q la plata es un chicharro para esta gente, pero aun así es mucha caida y tiene q concentrarse en un periodo muy corto y de forma inmediata, cada sesión q pase sin caer añadirá mas presión a tu pronóstico
> 
> creo q es una apuesta poco probable la tuya, no digo q no pueda suceder pero es improbable, no veo q necesidad tenías de hacer algo así, si fallas vas a perder gran parte de tu credibilidad, no lo veo una buena jugada, es arriesgar apostando a algo muy improbable, mala jugada
> 
> si pasan los días y el pronóstico está lejos de cumplirse imagino q ampliarás la fecha límite o cambiarás el pronóstico


----------



## Depeche (10 Oct 2020)

Señores, tengo que actualizar mis objetivos, he de decir que como todos sabeis en un principio comenté durante mucho tiempo que la plata la veía corrigiendo a 20,50 dólares y cuando muchos no lo veían al final vimos como corrigió hasta 20,58 dólares cumpliendo aquel objetivo mío, la cuestión es que me extrañó mucho que el oro no bajó más y eso me hizo dudar pensando que la plata podría bajar más aún hasta 18,58 dólares, pero después de repasar gráficos y analizar he llegado a la conclusión de que me primer objetivo comentado de 20,50 era el bueno y por lo tanto doy por finalizada la corrección y ahora me posiciono en largo de nuevo. Espero fuertes subidas a partir de ahora, menos mal que cargué fuerte en plata física en la caída a 20,58 dólares, una pena porque quería cargar a precios más bajos pero va a tocar cargar esta semana a precios actuales.
ya os iré marcando los niveles que veo pero de momento dejo claro que tengo sesgo alcista de nuevo.


----------



## Daviot (10 Oct 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Señores, tengo que actualizar mis objetivos, he de decir que como todos sabeis en un principio comenté durante mucho tiempo que la plata la veía corrigiendo a 20,50 dólares y cuando muchos no lo veían al final vimos como corrigió hasta 20,58 dólares cumpliendo aquel objetivo mío, la cuestión es que me extrañó mucho que el oro no bajó más y eso me hizo dudar pensando que la plata podría bajar más aún hasta 18,58 dólares, pero después de repasar gráficos y analizar he llegado a la conclusión de que me primer objetivo comentado de 20,50 era el bueno y por lo tanto doy por finalizada la corrección y ahora me posiciono en largo de nuevo. Espero fuertes subidas a partir de ahora, menos mal que cargué fuerte en plata física en la caída a 20,58 dólares, una pena porque quería cargar a precios más bajos pero va a tocar cargar esta semana a precios actuales.
> ya os iré marcando los niveles que veo pero de momento dejo claro que tengo sesgo alcista de nuevo.





Depeche dijo:


> Por supuesto que si espero que la plata baje al objetivo marcado de 18,58 dolares



De sabios es rectificar, pero como a la pregunta de @tremenk hace poco habías contestado que mantenías el objetivo de 18,58 dólares no me queda más que darte un pequeño tironcillo de orejas.

Respecto al objetivo del precio del oro preguntarte si mantienes la corrección a 1765 dólares o la das por finiquitada.


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Oct 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Señores, tengo que actualizar mis objetivos, he de decir que como todos sabeis en un principio comenté durante mucho tiempo que la plata la veía corrigiendo a 20,50 dólares y cuando muchos no lo veían al final vimos como corrigió hasta 20,58 dólares cumpliendo aquel objetivo mío, la cuestión es que me extrañó mucho que el oro no bajó más y eso me hizo dudar pensando que la plata podría bajar más aún hasta 18,58 dólares, pero después de repasar gráficos y analizar he llegado a la conclusión de que me primer objetivo comentado de 20,50 era el bueno y por lo tanto doy por finalizada la corrección y ahora me posiciono en largo de nuevo. Espero fuertes subidas a partir de ahora, menos mal que cargué fuerte en plata física en la caída a 20,58 dólares, una pena porque quería cargar a precios más bajos pero va a tocar cargar esta semana a precios actuales.
> ya os iré marcando los niveles que veo pero de momento dejo claro que tengo sesgo alcista de nuevo.



Se agradece la actualización!

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Depeche (10 Oct 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> De sabios es rectificar, pero como a la pregunta de @tremenk hace poco habías contestado que mantenías el objetivo de 18,58 dólares no me queda más que darte un pequeño tironcillo de orejas.
> 
> Respecto al objetivo del precio del oro preguntarte si mantienes la corrección a 1765 dólares o la das por finiquitada.



Hasta hoy por la tarde no me he dado cuenta de como está la situación, ha habido muchas cosas que sucedieron ayer , no solo en oro y plata sinó en otros activos qeu me dan pistas que se fueron para un lado no esperado y que estaban en zona importante y clave, después de ello no me queda otra que actualizar mi sesgo y perspectiva y no obcecarme. El mercado es así, siempre pensé que la corrección sería hasta 20,50 pero posteriormente pensé que podría caer más y fue un engaño, me dejé engañar o caí en la trampa del mercado pero rectificar es de sabios, a dia de hoy veo que esto se va para arriba de nuevo, yo muy contento porque puede comprar varios tubos de plata bullion a 23,55 euros en el andorrano el día de la gran bajada. El oro ya no veo posible que pueda caer a 1.765 dólares, también creo que ha finalizado la corrección, ahora creo que irá a 2.700 dólares.


----------



## Daviot (10 Oct 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Hasta hoy por la tarde no me he dado cuenta de como está la situación, ha habido muchas cosas que sucedieron ayer , no solo en oro y plata sinó en otros activos qeu me dan pistas que se fueron para un lado no esperado y que estaban en zona importante y clave, después de ello no me queda otra que actualizar mi sesgo y perspectiva y no obcecarme. El mercado es así, siempre pensé que la corrección sería hasta 20,50 pero posteriormente pensé que podría caer más y fue un engaño, me dejé engañar o caí en la trampa del mercado pero rectificar es de sabios, a dia de hoy veo que esto se va para arriba de nuevo, yo muy contento porque puede comprar varios tubos de plata bullion a 23,55 euros en el andorrano el día de la gran bajada. El oro ya no veo posible que pueda caer a 1.765 dólares, también creo que ha finalizado la corrección, ahora creo que irá a 2.700 dólares.



Sí, de momento 2700 dólares para el oro no está mal. E.B Tucker da precio objetivo para fin de este año de 2500 $ y de 40-45 $ para la plata. Jim Rickards da un precio objetivo para el oro de 5000 $ en el corto plazo y de 15.000 $ para el 2025. Lo curioso de la predicción de este último, es que dice que si se equivoca será porque se ha quedado corto.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Oct 2020)

Que vértigo da. El oro a 15.000$ por Oz significaría que la cosa está muy, pero que muy, jodida.


----------



## Dadaria (10 Oct 2020)

Vamos, que es hora de comprar antes de que suba más. Ojalá hubiera corregido hasta 18,5


----------



## MIP (10 Oct 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Que vértigo da. El oro a 15.000$ por Oz significaría que la cosa está muy, pero que muy, jodida.



La cosa está muy pero que muy jodida.

Otra cosa es cuando se va a enterar el populacho de ello.


----------



## Dadaria (10 Oct 2020)

MIP dijo:


> La cosa está muy pero que muy jodida.
> 
> Otra cosa es cuando se va a enterar el populacho de ello.



Para cómo está ahora la situación, 15.000 me parece hasta barato


----------



## Tolagu (11 Oct 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Hasta hoy por la tarde no me he dado cuenta de como está la situación, ha habido muchas cosas que sucedieron ayer , no solo en oro y plata sinó en otros activos qeu me dan pistas que se fueron para un lado no esperado y que estaban en zona importante y clave, después de ello no me queda otra que actualizar mi sesgo y perspectiva y no obcecarme. El mercado es así, siempre pensé que la corrección sería hasta 20,50 pero posteriormente pensé que podría caer más y fue un engaño, me dejé engañar o caí en la trampa del mercado pero rectificar es de sabios, a dia de hoy veo que esto se va para arriba de nuevo, yo muy contento porque puede comprar varios tubos de plata bullion a 23,55 euros en el andorrano el día de la gran bajada. El oro ya no veo posible que pueda caer a 1.765 dólares, también creo que ha finalizado la corrección, ahora creo que irá a 2.700 dólares.



Pues yo os voy a dar mi humilde opinión. No descarto en absoluto volver a visitar los 20-21 antes de fin de mes. Para mi las fechas claves son el Lunes 19 y, *sobre todo, el 29 de Octubre*. Ese puede ser el punto clave. Y le doy 50% a cada opción. O bien pegamos el salto hacia arriba, o bien corregimos hasta los 20-21. *Me inclino más por esto último.*

Predicción lanzada y futuros owned ganados, aunque como decía mi difunto padre, sólo se corta el dedo el que corta el jamón.


----------



## Depeche (11 Oct 2020)

Tolagu dijo:


> Pues yo os voy a dar mi humilde opinión. No descarto en absoluto volver a visitar los 20-21 antes de fin de mes. Para mi las fechas claves son el Lunes 19 y, *sobre todo, el 29 de Octubre*. Ese puede ser el punto clave. Y le doy 50% a cada opción. O bien pegamos el salto hacia arriba, o bien corregimos hasta los 20-21. *Me inclino más por esto último.*
> 
> Predicción lanzada y futuros owned ganados, aunque como decía mi difunto padre, sólo se corta el dedo el que corta el jamón.



Ojalá vuelva a bajar, me encantaría cargar más de niveles más bajos, pero me temo que no tendremos esa suerte y tendremos que hacerlo a precios actuales. Mañana veremos.


----------



## Depeche (11 Oct 2020)

Voy a concretar un poco más, siguiente resistencia inmediata la tenemos en 26,35 dólares, en caso de superarla tendremos la siguiente en 27,62 dólares y ya en caso de superar esta nos iríamos a 29,77 dólares.
Hasta aquí puedo leer de momento.


----------



## Tolagu (11 Oct 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Ojalá vuelva a bajar, me encantaría cargar más de niveles más bajos, pero me temo que no tendremos esa suerte y tendremos que hacerlo a precios actuales. Mañana veremos.



Para mi es un 50-50. Pero esas dos fechas son fundamentales. Mi creencia en la hipotética bajada es más por la coincidencia en fechas con las elecciones usanas. Aunque suene raro, espero un repunte del DX y que se produzcan ventas de oro para estar en liquidez. Pero la situación ahora mismo, a 3 semanas, es endiablada.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Oct 2020)

MIP dijo:


> La cosa está muy pero que muy jodida.
> 
> Otra cosa es cuando se va a enterar el populacho de ello.




Yo esta noche llego a mi casa con mal cuerpo.

Ambiente muy ostil.

De las pocas veces que iba con mucha presion y con ganas de llegar a mi casa, parecia que estabamos en un escenario prebelico.


----------



## Hoju (12 Oct 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo esta noche llego a mi casa con mal cuerpo.
> 
> Ambiente muy ostil.
> 
> De las pocas veces que iba con mucha presion y con ganas de llegar a mi casa, parecia que estabamos en un escenario prebelico.



De dónde vienes? Que exageración


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Oct 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> De dónde vienes? Que exageración



No fui exagerado lo de anoche por el centro de Granada no lo habia visto en mi vida, solo habian extranjeros muy ostiles y policia en cantidades ingentes, iban muchas veces en grupos de tres coches seguidos, esto no lo he visto en mi vida, habeis visto los videos esos que salen barrios muy chungos de Francia pues era una cosa similar, unicamente que aqui si habia policia como para controlar todo.

No obstante tambien iba acojonado con tanto movimiento de policia, ya se confundieron conmigo hace unas semanas y me tuvieron un rato con las manos arriba rodeandome mientras aclararon que no era a mi al que buscaban, asi que llegue a mi casa con bastante tension.


----------



## romanillo (13 Oct 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> He estado analizando según mi historial de gráficos y la plata esta semana que entra se nos va a los 18 onza del tirón, veremos si no estoy siendo muy optimista.




Muy pronto en sus pantallas la plata a menos de 18 la onza.

Luego ya la veréis caer mucho mas, pero en principio la vais a ver a corto plazo en 18 dolares onza.


----------



## romanillo (13 Oct 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Por supuesto que si espero que la plata baje al objetivo marcado de 18,58 dolares



Quisiste copiar mi estudio metiendo 0,50 mas a lo que yo había dicho para disimular, luego viste como subía y pensabas que mi estudio era una mierda y te desmarcaste de mis pronósticos.

Pues has fallado, la plata se va a 18 dolares, deberías haber seguido copiando mis planteamientos.

Romanillo os enseña, Romanillo os muestra el futuro.


----------



## Depeche (13 Oct 2020)

Jajajaja, copiar tu estudio? Cuando yo empecé a hacer trading hace 23 años quizá tu estabas jugando con airgamboys y cuando hice mi análisis de la plata hace 9 años seguramente eras un adolescente que se la cascaba como un mono y no sabía lo que era el trading, das mucha pena.


----------



## romanillo (13 Oct 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> ya se confundieron conmigo hace unas semanas y me tuvieron un rato con las manos arriba rodeandome mientras aclararon que no era a mi al que buscaban.



Hay una banda de menas por el centro de Granada que están cometiendo muchas fechorías, van envalentandose cada vez mas y no tardara mucho el día en el que hagan algo mucho mas gordo, son unos auténticos HP. Un amigo lleva unas semanas saliendo a la calle con su amigo navajin, sabe que su amigo navajin no esta bien visto pero prefiere pagar multa a que los moros estos cualquier día intenten darle una paliza.

Ya sabéis lo que se dice en estos casos, tu amigo eres tu.


----------



## romanillo (13 Oct 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Jajajaja, copiar tu estudio? Cuando yo empecé a hacer trading hace 23 años quizá tu estabas jugando con airgamboys y cuando hice mi análisis de la plata hace 9 años seguramente eras un adolescente que se la cascaba como un mono y no sabía lo que era el trading, das mucha pena.




El adolescente siempre tuvo novia con la cual descargar sus perversiones, hay cosas que han cambiado como por ejemplo que cuando tu fueras joven para hacer algo tuvieras que gastarte 30000 pesetas en una puta o subir a una al altar.

Mis tiempos eran otros diferentes, borracheras y amigas mas sedientas de sexo que nosotros mismo, putas a 20 euros, aplicaciones para quedar en un mismo día con varias, somos de épocas diferentes, no comparemos.


Que casualidad que digo que va la plata a los 18 dolares y sales al día siguiente que 18,50 tantos, claramente te viste influenciado y trataste de copiar mis estudios de calidad sobre la plata.

Esperemos que ahora que sigo manteniendo esos 18 dolares onza no vuelvas a retractarte viendo que estas subidas son únicamente rebotes de manadas de cervatillos muertos que caen una y otra vez en el mismo cepo.


----------



## Depeche (13 Oct 2020)

El tiempo da y quita razónes, yo espero fuertes subidas de la plata, posiblemente veamos los 35 dólares antes de fin de año, tu quédate esperando los 18 dólares


----------



## tremenk (13 Oct 2020)

La plata tiene una correlación con el euro/dólar brutal actualmente...

Cuando el dolar bajo un 0.70 contra el euro el viernes subió un 5% y hoy ha hecho lo contrario...


----------



## Tolagu (13 Oct 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> El tiempo da y quita razónes, yo espero fuertes subidas de la plata, posiblemente veamos los 35 dólares antes de fin de año, tu quédate esperando los 18 dólares



@Depeche no le hagas ni puto caso. Es el troll del año. Lo mismo le da 12 que 18. Lo mismo le da Agosto que yo que se..... Desaparece cuando el mercado va a la contra y abrasa incluso cuando falla un 50%.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Oct 2020)

La verdad es que me descojono con romanillo trollaco premium

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanillo (13 Oct 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La verdad es que me descojono con romanillo trollaco premium
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Soy un trollaco pero al mismo tiempo un genio en análisis argénteo.

Si seré bueno que dije que la plata se iba a los 18 dolares y le falto tiempo a depeche a venir corriendo y decir que el la veía según sus análisis técnicos en 18,58, claro no podía copiarme los 18 clavados por que era demasiado evidente pero le puso el 0,58 ese haber si la cosa colaba.

Amigo depeche estuviste listo pues ya te has dado cuenta de que soy un genio y que mis pronósticos acabaran mas temprano que tarde haciéndose realidad, pero se te vio el plumero.


Estuve apunto esta semana de meter trolleada y decir que la veía en 32 haber si depeche salia de la cueva diciendo que según sus nuevos estudios la veía en 32,58 pero luego he pensado para que hacer eso si ya se ha visto suficiente, ha sido todo demasiado descarado, mejor seguir diciendo la verdad que es el que pronto la veréis en 18 para seguir bajando.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (13 Oct 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Soy un trollaco pero al mismo tiempo un genio en análisis argénteo.
> 
> Si seré bueno que dije que la plata se iba a los 18 dolares y le falto tiempo a depeche a venir corriendo y decir que el la veía según sus análisis técnicos en 18,58, claro no podía copiarme los 18 clavados por que era demasiado evidente pero le puso el 0,58 ese haber si la cosa colaba.
> 
> ...



Pues no veo que esté en 18$

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Depeche (13 Oct 2020)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=42NqQlfQko0

No hay peor cosa que un tonto motivado.


----------



## cdametalero (14 Oct 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=42NqQlfQko0
> 
> No hay peor cosa que un tonto motivado.



Gracias por el enlace, no lo conocía. Buenísimo


----------



## Depeche (14 Oct 2020)

cdametalero dijo:


> Gracias por el enlace, no lo conocía. Buenísimo



Aquí lo tienes entero:

www.bonsaisgigantes.net/zen/emilio-duro-optimismo-e-ilusion


----------



## romanillo (15 Oct 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=42NqQlfQko0
> 
> No hay peor cosa que un tonto motivado.




Espero que no vengas a copiarme en cuanto la plata llegue a 18, luego seguirá bajando, no es que vaya a quedarse en esos 18.

Solo espero que el listo no venga a copiarme.

Ya he puesto el dedo en la llaga para que luego no vengas con trucos de prestidigitador a decir que tu la ves en 18,58 y vengan los otros a aplaudirte por tus maneras mas educadas y pijas de hablar en el foro.


----------



## Depeche (21 Oct 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Espero que no vengas a copiarme en cuanto la plata llegue a 18, luego seguirá bajando, no es que vaya a quedarse en esos 18.
> 
> Solo espero que el listo no venga a copiarme.
> 
> Ya he puesto el dedo en la llaga para que luego no vengas con trucos de prestidigitador a decir que tu la ves en 18,58 y vengan los otros a aplaudirte por tus maneras mas educadas y pijas de hablar en el foro.



Vete preparando el owned que vas a quedar como el culo con tu predicción.


----------



## Depeche (21 Oct 2020)

Actualizo mi predicción de la plata:
Estamos a punto de romper para arriba con fuerza para ir de nuevo a los 29,92 dólares más o menos y una vez rompamos ese nivel veremos los 34,70 dólares, espero ver este nivel antes de finalizar este año.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Oct 2020)

up


----------



## TomBolillo (24 Oct 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> up



Me too


----------



## romanillo (28 Oct 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Vete preparando el owned que vas a quedar como el culo con tu predicción.



Vamos a citar al predicador en un día histórico como el de hoy.

El que va a quedar como el culo eres tu.

Soy el puto amo de la plata, ya vamos a por mi predicción, mas temprano que tarde dije que la veríamos en 18 y vamos a ello, ojo ojo mucho ojo !! que también dije que en 18 no se paraba y seguiría bajando.

Si tenéis alguna duda mas sobre el precio de la plata podéis preguntar al profesor Romanillo, al que pronto podréis llamar DIOS ROMANILLO.


----------



## Silver94 (28 Oct 2020)

Nada, al ignore ya, demasiado he aguantado.


----------



## A por ellos oe!!! (28 Oct 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Actualizo mi predicción de la plata:
> Estamos a punto de romper para arriba con fuerza para ir de nuevo a los 29,92 dólares más o menos y una vez rompamos ese nivel veremos los 34,70 dólares, espero ver este nivel antes de finalizar este año.



Da para paja.


----------



## Depeche (6 Nov 2020)

Buenas, estuve unos días de desconexión, veo que Romanillo no ha dicho nada más desde hace días.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (6 Nov 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenas, estuve unos días de desconexión, veo que Romanillo no ha dicho nada más desde hace días.



¿Que te dicen los arcanos, magister? ¿Le metemos duro ahora, o esperamos alguna corrección antes de la implosion del COMEX en enero del 21?


----------



## Depeche (6 Nov 2020)

Creo que a corto plazo puede corregir después de la fuerte subida de esta semana, yo no le metería en compra ahora mismo.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (6 Nov 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Creo que a corto plazo puede corregir después de la fuerte subida de esta semana, yo no le metería en compra ahora mismo.



Gracias. Así haré entonces.


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Nov 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Creo que a corto plazo puede corregir después de la fuerte subida de esta semana, yo no le metería en compra ahora mismo.




Gracias, andaremos atentos para cargar alforjas


----------



## bondiappcc (6 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Espero que no vengas a copiarme en cuanto la plata llegue a 18, luego seguirá bajando, no es que vaya a quedarse en esos 18.
> 
> Solo espero que el listo no venga a copiarme.
> 
> Ya he puesto el dedo en la llaga para que luego no vengas con trucos de prestidigitador a decir que tu la ves en 18,58 y vengan los otros a aplaudirte por tus maneras mas educadas y pijas de hablar en el foro.



ojalà baje a 18 euros; así podré comprar (si tienen en las tiendas).


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Nov 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> ojalà baje a 18 euros; así podré comprar (si tienen en las tiendas).



El rumano se refiere a USD.


----------



## Depeche (6 Nov 2020)

Nada me gustaría más que poder ver bajar la plata a 18 dólares o menos para comprar barato, pero me temo que va a ser que no.


----------



## TomBolillo (7 Nov 2020)

@romanillo da la cara muyayo. O es que solo vas a aparecer cuando la plata retroceda 2 - 5 % en una sesión? Y de estos mini rallies no dices nada? Son meras trampas atrapa gacelas o cómo va la cosa? Sigues siendo bajista? Díganos argo a los payos!


----------



## tremenk (9 Nov 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Creo que a corto plazo puede corregir después de la fuerte subida de esta semana, yo no le metería en compra ahora mismo.



A que nivel lo ves este mes con la info de la vacuna tiene que bajar bastante para luego subir con los estímulos.

Ves bajadas este mes y para el próximo año subirá para arriba?


----------



## Depeche (9 Nov 2020)

Si, espero corrección considerable para echar los largos y después rebotar con mucha fuerza.


----------



## romanillo (9 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> @romanillo da la cara muyayo. O es que solo vas a aparecer cuando la plata retroceda 2 - 5 % en una sesión? Y de estos mini rallies no dices nada? Son meras trampas atrapa gacelas o cómo va la cosa? Sigues siendo bajista? Díganos argo a los payos!




Si me mentáis tres veces aparezco con caídas de mas de un 7%, tantas veces me habéis mencionado que la caída va a ser mas brutal, parece mentira, no os enseñaron a no mentar a ciertos personajes cuando ibais al colegio.


----------



## romanillo (9 Nov 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> ojalà baje a 18 euros; así podré comprar (si tienen en las tiendas).




Muy pronto la tendrás en ese precio como ya adelanto el Dios de la plata Romanillo.


----------



## romanillo (9 Nov 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Actualizo mi predicción de la plata:
> Estamos a punto de romper para arriba con fuerza para ir de nuevo a los 29,92 dólares más o menos y una vez rompamos ese nivel veremos los 34,70 dólares, espero ver este nivel antes de finalizar este año.




Vamos a citar que no haya borrados masivos.


----------



## TomBolillo (9 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Vamos a citar que no haya borrados masivos.



Aquí te tengo que dar la razón y hay que ir citando ya que últimamente algunos van muy Dieguistas (donde dije digo dije Diego). "Que si va pa bajo con fuerza". Luego, "Esto... que no, que me he equivocado. Todos semos humanos y nos podemos equivocar. Pero ahora va pa' rriba y voy a comprar antes de que sea demasiado tarde". Y ahora, "va pa' bajo con fuerza [again]. Agarraos que vienen curvas". Así siempre se acierta, no te jode


----------



## romanillo (9 Nov 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Aquí te tengo que dar la razón y hay que ir citando ya que últimamente algunos van muy Dieguistas (donde dije digo dije Diego). "Que si va pa bajo con fuerza". Luego, "Esto... que no, que me he equivocado. Todos semos humanos y nos podemos equivocar. Pero ahora va pa' rriba y voy a comprar antes de que sea demasiado tarde". Y ahora, "va pa' bajo con fuerza [again]. Agarraos que vienen curvas". Así siempre se acierta, no te jode




Ya vais entrando en razón.

Solo quería que vierais que el foro esta lleno de iluminados, es mi única pretensión.

Cambian de pronostico cada vez que sube o baja y se inchan a decir tonterías.

Lo sorprendente es que tengan seguidores que los adulan.

Solo han dicho que coronavirus tiene posible vacuna y oro/plata han caído, no había ninguna otra razón para que subieran tanto, la plata interesa en tenerla por debajo de los 600 euros kg, el oro por debajo de los 1200/1100 euros, así que harán lo posible por bajarlos a esos precios, en cuanto haya vacuna fiable y todo el virus desaparezca los metales caerán hasta la próxima.


----------



## Depeche (10 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Ya vais entrando en razón.
> 
> Solo quería que vierais que el foro esta lleno de iluminados, es mi única pretensión.
> 
> ...



El mercado no se mueve en linea recta, va haciendo sus dientes de sierra con avances y retrocesos, yo solo intentaba precisar y ayudar con predicciones muy a corto plazo pero ya se me han quitado las ganas, la cuestión es criticar, pues nada, voy a ser más genérico, diré que vamos a ver los 35 dólares antes del 11 de enero de 2021 en la plata. Suerte.


----------



## romanillo (10 Nov 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> El mercado no se mueve en linea recta, va haciendo sus dientes de sierra con avances y retrocesos, yo solo intentaba precisar y ayudar con predicciones muy a corto plazo pero ya se me han quitado las ganas, la cuestión es criticar, pues nada, voy a ser más genérico, diré que vamos a ver los 35 dólares antes del 11 de enero de 2021 en la plata. Suerte.




Solo cabria ese escenario si Trump se pone a sacar mierda y monta un follón de cojones en el que se descubra que las elecciones si han sido robadas, si eso pasa el escenario de los 35 podría quedarse incluso corto.

Si no pasa nada y Biden sigue de presi entonces la plata bajara y bajara y bajara.


----------



## Depeche (10 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Solo cabria ese escenario si Trump se pone a sacar mierda y monta un follón de cojones en el que se descubra que las elecciones si han sido robadas, si eso pasa el escenario de los 35 podría quedarse incluso corto.
> 
> Si no pasa nada y Biden sigue de presi entonces la plata bajara y bajara y bajara.



En eso si te doy la razón, si sigue Biden y no hay follón por fraude de elecciones la plata bajará muy fuerte, incluso pudiendo llegar a 15,40 dólares y el oro incluso por debajo e 1.600 dólares, pero en mi opinión creo que eso no sucederá y vamos a ver lío con tema electoral, la cuestión es que a corto plazo tanto el oro como la plata han de corregir antes de subir con fuerza.


----------



## romanillo (10 Nov 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> En eso si te doy la razón, si sigue Biden y no hay follón por fraude de elecciones la plata bajará muy fuerte, incluso pudiendo llegar a 15,40 dólares y el oro incluso por debajo e 1.600 dólares, pero en mi opinión creo que eso no sucederá y vamos a ver lío con tema electoral, la cuestión es que a corto plazo tanto el oro como la plata han de corregir antes de subir con fuerza.




Ya os tengo a todos en mi saca, es increíble como voy consiguiendo que os unáis a mi en ver la plata y oro cayendo a plomo, al final vamos a ir todos unidos en las perspectivas, hoy me voy a dormir feliz.


----------



## Depeche (10 Nov 2020)

No te equivoques, he dicho que si pasara eso como un condicional pero no lo voy posible, por lo tanto lo que espero es ver la plata como mínimo a 35 dolares antes del 11 de enero de 2021


----------



## TomBolillo (10 Nov 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Ya os tengo a todos en mi saca, es increíble como voy consiguiendo que os unáis a mi en ver la plata y oro cayendo a plomo, al final vamos a ir todos unidos en las perspectivas, hoy me voy a dormir feliz.


----------



## ping27 (6 Dic 2020)

@Depeche No te enfades, algunos somos grandes admiradores tuyos. Has hecho predicciones admirables, y queremos que las sigas compartiendo. 

La bola de cristal no la tiene nadie aquí, así que el que salte con las payasadas de los "Owned" y demás mierdas de crio chico, tu ni caso. Por mi van todos al ingnore bien rapidito. A mi me gusta lo de "Aporta o aparta"


Así que un mes después te pregunto: ¿Piensas que va a corregir más la plata, o va a despegar desde aquí? 

A lo mejor tienes un blog o twitter. O me podeis recomendar el de alguien que se dedica al técnico...porque por fundamentales esta la cosa bastante clara


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Dic 2020)

Yo el lio electoral lo veo claro. Lo que flipa es que los mercados esten tan panchos

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (6 Dic 2020)

Aunque le den el fraude a la marioneta, la fiesta va a ser pasajera y efímera. 
Qué más da.
Ahora, si lo que se quiere es sacar tajada tradeando, eso ya es otra cosa. Pero no tiene otro camino por mucho que el amigo romanillo nos retransmita la situación en tiempo real.


----------



## Depeche (6 Dic 2020)

Buenas tardes, os explico la situación en la que estamos, o al menos de la manera que la veo yo.
Supongo que recordareis o si buscáis veréis que desde hace meses estuve avisando que el oro tenía que bajar a 1.765 dólares y en ese momento podría ser cuando la plata hiciera suelo, pues el oro bajó al milímetro a ese nivel de 1.765 dólares pero la plata corrigió solo hasta 21,90 dólaresque es casi un doble suelo teniendo en cuenta que anteriormente había bajado a otro nivel comentado por aquí con tiempo de antelación en 21,70 dolares. Esto es lo que ha sucedido, ahora voy a intentar explicar lo que creo que puede suceder:
Por un lado tenemos que en USA ha habido fraude electoral a pesar de que los medios de comunicación lo están ocultando y no dicen nada, pero ya os digo y avanzo que antes del dia 14 de diciembre saldrá a la luz y lo que será para muchos una sorpresa a mi no me sorprenderá porque es algo evidente y claro, Trump ya se lo olía antes de las elecciones y como no tiene un pelo de tonto ya tomó medidas en su momento y ahora tiene pruebas evidentes e irrefutables que va a sacar a la luz cuando sea el momento, en mi opinión las va a sacar justo en el momento preciso que interesas, bajo mi punto de vista será justo cuando los índices USA finalicen la onde 5 de 5 en la que estamos ahora mismo, significa que estamos en el último impulso de una gran tendencia alcista de largo plazo que en cuanto finalice en unos días vamos a ver una corrección de las que quita el hipo, esto debería suceder como muy tarde el día 14 de diciembre, por lo que como mucho quedan 5 o 6 sesiones alcistas en SP500, nasdaq, Dow Jones y compañía. ¿Como afectará esto al oro y la plata? Es complicado saber pero a nivel personal creo y es solo una opinión personal, que les va a afectar en un principio, ya que de confirmarse que ha habido fraude electoral va a ser un escándalo mayúsculo, del nivel que hubo en el año 1972 con el Watergate de Nixon y eso provocaría caídas muy fuertes en casi todos los activos, veremos espantada, pánico.
En mi opinión el oro por ejemplo ha llegado a un nivel de rebote importante sobre 1.850 dólares pero no hay que descartar que haga un spike hasta 1.861 dólares antes de girarse a la baja con fuerza de nuevo. ¿Hasta donde podría retroceder? No tengo ni idea pero puedo buscar niveles importantes posibles de soporte, el primero lo veo en 1.682 dólares, hasta aquí creo que si llegará, en caso de que perdiera este nivel las caídas se acentuarían de forma muy muy fuerte, ahora mismo me parece dificil pero hay que tener en cuenta que en el peor de los escenarios si perdieramos los 1.682 podríamos ver los 1.471 dólares, pero no creo que tengamos esa suerte aunque no hay que descartarlo y ya por último en caso de que el escándalo que vendrá con el fraude de las elecciones provocara un pánico excesivo en los mercados y perdíeramos el nivel de 1.471 dólares habría que fijarse en el nivel que veo como último nivel de soporte posible en 1.360 dólares. Esto respecto al oro, ahora vamos a mirar la plata:
La plata creo que la vamos a ver bajar con un grado de probabilidad elevadísimo al nivel de 20,70 dólares, ese nivel me parece irremediable que lo veremos, lo tengo bastante claro. La cuestión es que si el pánico se apodera de los mercados y el oro pierde niveles importantes que he comentado arriba, la plata tendría los siguientes soportes posibles en 18,57 dólares, nivel que ya comenté en alguno de mis últimos mensajes como posible. La verdad es que veo grandes probabilidades de poder ver esos 18,57 dólares si las cosas se ponen feas entrando el mercado en pánico por el pucherazo de las elecciones y de ahí veo muy pocas posibilidades de que caiga más, pero si se diera el peor de los casos, al que le doy solo un 10% de probabilidades ya nos iríamos a los 13,81 dólares, nivel que sería un sueño para mi poder cargar a esos precios, pero me temo que no lo veremos desafortunadamente, quizá nos tendremos que conformar con los 20,70 o con los 18,57 dólares en caso de perderlos.
Ahora bien, si se ven estos niveles tan extremos no será para quedarse mucho tiempo en ellos, sería para hacer un gran shake-out, los que entiendan de wyckoff ya saben a que me refiero, sería una sacudida por pánico para saltar todos los stops posibles y coger liquidez para rebotar con fuerza e iniciar una tendencia alcista descomunal que nos llevaría a ver los 50 dólares más pronto que tarde y a superar máximos históricos en una tendencia alcista como nunca hemos visto.
En resumen, no tengo una bola de cristal y no puedo saber el nivel exacto hasta donde caerán oro y plata pero si que veo más de un 85% de posibilidades de que antes del dia 14 de diciembre se demuestre que ha habido pucherazo en forma de fraude en las elecciones USA y eso va a provocar un tsunami en los mercados afectando no solamente a los indices sinó también al oro y la plata, a partir de ahí habrá que tener en cuenta los niveles comentados.
Mucha suerte.


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Dic 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenas tardes, os explico la situación en la que estamos, o al menos de la manera que la veo yo.
> Supongo que recordareis o si buscáis veréis que desde hace meses estuve avisando que el oro tenía que bajar a 1.765 dólares y en ese momento podría ser cuando la plata hiciera suelo, pues el oro bajó al milímetro a ese nivel de 1.765 dólares pero la plata corrigió solo hasta 21,90 dólaresque es casi un doble suelo teniendo en cuenta que anteriormente había bajado a otro nivel comentado por aquí con tiempo de antelación en 21,70 dolares. Esto es lo que ha sucedido, ahora voy a intentar explicar lo que creo que puede suceder:
> Por un lado tenemos que en USA ha habido fraude electoral a pesar de que los medios de comunicación lo están ocultando y no dicen nada, pero ya os digo y avanzo que antes del dia 14 de diciembre saldrá a la luz y lo que será para muchos una sorpresa a mi no me sorprenderá porque es algo evidente y claro, Trump ya se lo olía antes de las elecciones y como no tiene un pelo de tonto ya tomó medidas en su momento y ahora tiene pruebas evidentes e irrefutables que va a sacar a la luz cuando sea el momento, en mi opinión las va a sacar justo en el momento preciso que interesas, bajo mi punto de vista será justo cuando los índices USA finalicen la onde 5 de 5 en la que estamos ahora mismo, significa que estamos en el último impulso de una gran tendencia alcista de largo plazo que en cuanto finalice en unos días vamos a ver una corrección de las que quita el hipo, esto debería suceder como muy tarde el día 14 de diciembre, por lo que como mucho quedan 5 o 6 sesiones alcistas en SP500, nasdaq, Dow Jones y compañía. ¿Como afectará esto al oro y la plata? Es complicado saber pero a nivel personal creo y es solo una opinión personal, que les va a afectar en un principio, ya que de confirmarse que ha habido fraude electoral va a ser un escándalo mayúsculo, del nivel que hubo en el año 1972 con el Watergate de Nixon y eso provocaría caídas muy fuertes en casi todos los activos, veremos espantada, pánico.
> En mi opinión el oro por ejemplo ha llegado a un nivel de rebote importante sobre 1.850 dólares pero no hay que descartar que haga un spike hasta 1.861 dólares antes de girarse a la baja con fuerza de nuevo. ¿Hasta donde podría retroceder? No tengo ni idea pero puedo buscar niveles importantes posibles de soporte, el primero lo veo en 1.682 dólares, hasta aquí creo que si llegará, en caso de que perdiera este nivel las caídas se acentuarían de forma muy muy fuerte, ahora mismo me parece dificil pero hay que tener en cuenta que en el peor de los escenarios si perdieramos los 1.682 podríamos ver los 1.471 dólares, pero no creo que tengamos esa suerte aunque no hay que descartarlo y ya por último en caso de que el escándalo que vendrá con el fraude de las elecciones provocara un pánico excesivo en los mercados y perdíeramos el nivel de 1.471 dólares habría que fijarse en el nivel que veo como último nivel de soporte posible en 1.360 dólares. Esto respecto al oro, ahora vamos a mirar la plata:
> ...



Cito para que @romanillo lo lea y lo enmarque. @FeministoDeIzquierdas también puede tomar nota


----------



## jaimegvr (6 Dic 2020)

40 dolares el que, la Oz, el KG, etc.... especifica mas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Cito para que @romanillo lo lea y lo enmarque. @FeministoDeIzquierdas también puede tomar nota



Pues no se que decirte, no soy experto en metales.

Lo único que sé es que @Depeche tiene un problema de adicción al juego, y lo digo sin acritud y con total seriedad. Pero eso no evita que pueda ser muy experto en otros temas.

Yo conocí a un ingeniero mecánico que era muy bueno pero también era alcohólico.


----------



## paraisofiscal (6 Dic 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> En mi opinión el oro por ejemplo ha llegado a un nivel de rebote importante sobre 1.850 dólares pero no hay que descartar que haga un spike hasta 1.861 dólares antes de girarse a la baja con fuerza de nuevo. ¿Hasta donde podría retroceder? No tengo ni idea pero puedo buscar niveles importantes posibles de soporte, el primero lo veo en 1.682 dólares, hasta aquí creo que si llegará, en caso de que perdiera este nivel las caídas se acentuarían de forma muy muy fuerte, ahora mismo me parece dificil pero hay que tener en cuenta que en el peor de los escenarios si perdieramos los 1.682 podríamos ver los 1.471 dólares, pero no creo que tengamos esa suerte aunque no hay que descartarlo y ya por último en caso de que el escándalo que vendrá con el fraude de las elecciones provocara un pánico excesivo en los mercados y perdíeramos el nivel de 1.471 dólares habría que fijarse en el nivel que veo como último nivel de soporte posible en 1.360 dólares. Esto respecto al oro, ahora vamos a



Un posible bajón en el precio del oro hasta los 1150 Eur/Ozt.???

*DIOS TE OIGA!!!*


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues no se que decirte, no soy experto en metales.
> 
> Lo único que sé es que @Depeche tiene un problema de adicción al juego, y lo digo sin acritud y con total seriedad. Pero eso no evita que pueda ser muy experto en otros temas.
> 
> Yo conocí a un ingeniero mecánico que era muy bueno pero también era alcohólico.



Incluyes los metales en tu cartera o solo acciones?


----------



## Muttley (6 Dic 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenas tardes, os explico la situación en la que estamos, o al menos de la manera que la veo yo.
> Supongo que recordareis o si buscáis veréis que desde hace meses estuve avisando que el oro tenía que bajar a 1.765 dólares y en ese momento podría ser cuando la plata hiciera suelo, pues el oro bajó al milímetro a ese nivel de 1.765 dólares pero la plata corrigió solo hasta 21,90 dólaresque es casi un doble suelo teniendo en cuenta que anteriormente había bajado a otro nivel comentado por aquí con tiempo de antelación en 21,70 dolares. Esto es lo que ha sucedido, ahora voy a intentar explicar lo que creo que puede suceder:
> Por un lado tenemos que en USA ha habido fraude electoral a pesar de que los medios de comunicación lo están ocultando y no dicen nada, pero ya os digo y avanzo que antes del dia 14 de diciembre saldrá a la luz y lo que será para muchos una sorpresa a mi no me sorprenderá porque es algo evidente y claro, Trump ya se lo olía antes de las elecciones y como no tiene un pelo de tonto ya tomó medidas en su momento y ahora tiene pruebas evidentes e irrefutables que va a sacar a la luz cuando sea el momento, en mi opinión las va a sacar justo en el momento preciso que interesas, bajo mi punto de vista será justo cuando los índices USA finalicen la onde 5 de 5 en la que estamos ahora mismo, significa que estamos en el último impulso de una gran tendencia alcista de largo plazo que en cuanto finalice en unos días vamos a ver una corrección de las que quita el hipo, esto debería suceder como muy tarde el día 14 de diciembre, por lo que como mucho quedan 5 o 6 sesiones alcistas en SP500, nasdaq, Dow Jones y compañía. ¿Como afectará esto al oro y la plata? Es complicado saber pero a nivel personal creo y es solo una opinión personal, que les va a afectar en un principio, ya que de confirmarse que ha habido fraude electoral va a ser un escándalo mayúsculo, del nivel que hubo en el año 1972 con el Watergate de Nixon y eso provocaría caídas muy fuertes en casi todos los activos, veremos espantada, pánico.
> En mi opinión el oro por ejemplo ha llegado a un nivel de rebote importante sobre 1.850 dólares pero no hay que descartar que haga un spike hasta 1.861 dólares antes de girarse a la baja con fuerza de nuevo. ¿Hasta donde podría retroceder? No tengo ni idea pero puedo buscar niveles importantes posibles de soporte, el primero lo veo en 1.682 dólares, hasta aquí creo que si llegará, en caso de que perdiera este nivel las caídas se acentuarían de forma muy muy fuerte, ahora mismo me parece dificil pero hay que tener en cuenta que en el peor de los escenarios si perdieramos los 1.682 podríamos ver los 1.471 dólares, pero no creo que tengamos esa suerte aunque no hay que descartarlo y ya por último en caso de que el escándalo que vendrá con el fraude de las elecciones provocara un pánico excesivo en los mercados y perdíeramos el nivel de 1.471 dólares habría que fijarse en el nivel que veo como último nivel de soporte posible en 1.360 dólares. Esto respecto al oro, ahora vamos a mirar la plata:
> ...



Tengo claro el escenario que describes.
Pero y si no es así?
Y si no se puede demostrar nada ? (no entro en que haya o no haya habido fraude, simplemente que no se pueda demostrar, no lo quieran demostrar o quienes tengan que juzgarlo no den la razón a Trump)
Nombran definitivamente presidente a Biden y no ocurre lo que comentas....entonces qué?
No hay tsunami? 
Fiar todo a un único escenario es una temeridad.


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Dic 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenas tardes, os explico la situación en la que estamos, o al menos de la manera que la veo yo.
> Supongo que recordareis o si buscáis veréis que desde hace meses estuve avisando que el oro tenía que bajar a 1.765 dólares y en ese momento podría ser cuando la plata hiciera suelo, pues el oro bajó al milímetro a ese nivel de 1.765 dólares pero la plata corrigió solo hasta 21,90 dólaresque es casi un doble suelo teniendo en cuenta que anteriormente había bajado a otro nivel comentado por aquí con tiempo de antelación en 21,70 dolares. Esto es lo que ha sucedido, ahora voy a intentar explicar lo que creo que puede suceder:
> Por un lado tenemos que en USA ha habido fraude electoral a pesar de que los medios de comunicación lo están ocultando y no dicen nada, pero ya os digo y avanzo que antes del dia 14 de diciembre saldrá a la luz y lo que será para muchos una sorpresa a mi no me sorprenderá porque es algo evidente y claro, Trump ya se lo olía antes de las elecciones y como no tiene un pelo de tonto ya tomó medidas en su momento y ahora tiene pruebas evidentes e irrefutables que va a sacar a la luz cuando sea el momento, en mi opinión las va a sacar justo en el momento preciso que interesas, bajo mi punto de vista será justo cuando los índices USA finalicen la onde 5 de 5 en la que estamos ahora mismo, significa que estamos en el último impulso de una gran tendencia alcista de largo plazo que en cuanto finalice en unos días vamos a ver una corrección de las que quita el hipo, esto debería suceder como muy tarde el día 14 de diciembre, por lo que como mucho quedan 5 o 6 sesiones alcistas en SP500, nasdaq, Dow Jones y compañía. ¿Como afectará esto al oro y la plata? Es complicado saber pero a nivel personal creo y es solo una opinión personal, que les va a afectar en un principio, ya que de confirmarse que ha habido fraude electoral va a ser un escándalo mayúsculo, del nivel que hubo en el año 1972 con el Watergate de Nixon y eso provocaría caídas muy fuertes en casi todos los activos, veremos espantada, pánico.
> En mi opinión el oro por ejemplo ha llegado a un nivel de rebote importante sobre 1.850 dólares pero no hay que descartar que haga un spike hasta 1.861 dólares antes de girarse a la baja con fuerza de nuevo. ¿Hasta donde podría retroceder? No tengo ni idea pero puedo buscar niveles importantes posibles de soporte, el primero lo veo en 1.682 dólares, hasta aquí creo que si llegará, en caso de que perdiera este nivel las caídas se acentuarían de forma muy muy fuerte, ahora mismo me parece dificil pero hay que tener en cuenta que en el peor de los escenarios si perdieramos los 1.682 podríamos ver los 1.471 dólares, pero no creo que tengamos esa suerte aunque no hay que descartarlo y ya por último en caso de que el escándalo que vendrá con el fraude de las elecciones provocara un pánico excesivo en los mercados y perdíeramos el nivel de 1.471 dólares habría que fijarse en el nivel que veo como último nivel de soporte posible en 1.360 dólares. Esto respecto al oro, ahora vamos a mirar la plata:
> ...




Pues lo que dices coincide con mi pacoanalisis de los "brotes verdes" y la comparación con la crisis del 2008:

Oro a día de hoym y mi teoría de los brotes verdes.


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Dic 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Tengo claro el escenario que describes.
> Pero y si no es así?
> Y si no se puede demostrar nada ? (no entro en que haya o no haya habido fraude, simplemente que no se pueda demostrar, no lo quieran demostrar o quienes tengan que juzgarlo no den la razón a Trump)
> Nombran definitivamente presidente a Biden y no ocurre lo que comentas....entonces qué?
> ...



A mi ver la corrección fuerte tiene que llegar. Si no es por las elecciones usanas será por otra cosa. Pero todo está tan burbujeado que tiene que corregir, y eso va a arrastrar el oro y la plata. Como siempre es un problema de tiempo. Si te pones en total liquidez, y todo sigue subiendo 6 meses más, y la corrección llega en agosto... pues hemos hecho el canelo...


Tienes razón que hay que repartir los huevos, al menos en dos cestas, aunque yo estoy razonablemente seguro que Depeche va bien encaminado.

Mi estrategia para las proximas semanas será:

- Bolsa: Tengo, poca cosa, saqué todo lo gordo hace meses. Lo que tengo ahora está repartido en varias empresas chicharreras recomendadas en los foros de chicharros y un poco FAES que recompré tras salirme, que es una empresa que siempre me ha gustado. Espero que no sean de las que más sufran, de momento lo dejo, pues en todas voy a largo, esperando pelotazo, si llega.

Si hay el descalabro que comenta Depeche me gustaría entrar en alguna minera (PAAS, AXU) también el NIO si baja lo suficiente, y quizás en PALANTIR con un poquitín, y AMAZON dependiendo a donde llegue.

Si no pasa nada y sigue subiendo, pues paciencia, y seguir viendo los toros desde la barrera.

- Bullionvaut: A ver como va esta semana, pero mi idea es quedarme el 50% invertido y el 50% en liquidez, así me equivoco y acierto a partes iguales pase lo que pase. Si podemos recomprar plata a 19 y oro a 1500 fenomenal. Si no, pues re-entraré más arriba.

- Físico: Eso es para la jubilación. Ni tocarlo. Si hay descalabro, pues a lo mejor con un par de soberanos o 20 francos nos podemos animar... aunque ya sabemos que el físico nunca baja como el papel


----------



## romanillo (6 Dic 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Depeche dijo:
> 
> 
> > Depeche dijo:
> ...





Menos mal que lo cite....................


----------



## romanillo (6 Dic 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Depeche dijo:
> 
> 
> > Vete preparando el owned que vas a quedar como el culo con tu predicción.
> ...




Sigamos citando, bueno en realidad recitando pues es una reeecitacion, hasta palabras nuevas estoy teniendo que inventar.


----------



## romanillo (6 Dic 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> El tiempo da y quita razónes, yo espero fuertes subidas de la plata, posiblemente veamos los 35 dólares antes de fin de año, tu quédate esperando los 18 dólares



Esto decía hace poco, ahora entra a copiarme, ya no es que sea el puto amo del análisis de la plata/oro.

También soy el puto amo en predicción de comportamiento de foreros como Depeche, sabia yo que mas temprano que tarde iba a venir a copiar mis análisis, por eso lo cite varias veces para que quedara todo reflejado y no tuviéramos borrados masivos de información.


Si queréis sigo citando pero no tengo ganas de estar leyendo todo el hilo.


----------



## romanillo (6 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Cito para que @romanillo lo lea y lo enmarque. @FeministoDeIzquierdas también puede tomar nota




Que te parece que aparezca un mes después copiando todo lo que yo dije después de ponerme de loco como muestran las citaciones que anticipadamente hice sabiendo lo que ya iba a ocurrir.

Habéis visto las películas esas estrañas en las que un tío ve todo lo que va a pasar a futuro pues llevo días así, la putada es que no se el numero que va a tocar de la puta lotería, aunque tengo uno en mente, si consigo comprarlo lo voy a poner aquí, si no consigo cogerlo me callare.

Ayer viene un amigo y empieza a hablarme de lo que le ha ocurrido a otro amigo, lo paro en seco y le digo, oye que esto ya me lo has contado que ha pasado esto, esto, esto, esto, mi amigo diciendo acojonante por que esto ha pasado ayer, no te lo he podido contar antes, yo estoy seguro de que me lo había contado hace dos meses, el asegura que ha ocurrido esta semana y que por tanto era imposible.

Pero es que me han vuelto a pasar varias cosas de este tipo que ya no se si es que estoy en mitad de una película en donde confluyen diferentes realidades que me hacen poder ver cosas del futuro antes de que ocurran.

Esto de Depeche copiandome era lo de menos, se sabia que acabaría por hacerlo, ya se le iba viendo, aquí no ha habido nada paranormal.


----------



## romanillo (6 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues no se que decirte, no soy experto en metales.
> 
> Lo único que sé es que @Depeche tiene un problema de adicción al juego, y lo digo sin acritud y con total seriedad. Pero eso no evita que pueda ser muy experto en otros temas.
> 
> Yo conocí a un ingeniero mecánico que era muy bueno pero también era alcohólico.




Desconozco sus adicciones, pero esta cogiéndole gusto a la de copiarme, como experto en adicciones piensas que copiarme puede ser algún tipo de adicción o filia que ha podido coger ?


----------



## Martes i13 (6 Dic 2020)

Muy buenas,

Esperemos se cumplan las previsiones de la caída (Transitoria) en la cotización de los metales...
Pero en teoría la relación oro-bolsa suele ser inversa, si la bolsa va bien el oro cae, si la bolsa se desploma el oro valor refugio sube, por esto me sorprende que se pronostique como acontecimiento simultaneo el "desplome de la bolsa y del oro a la vez"...??
Por otro lado es sabido que la deuda publica esta desbocada y que se están imprimiendo más dólares y euros que nunca... ¿Con estos dos acontecimientos el oro o plata pueden caer mucho....? A parte de la conocida burbuja en la bolsa de USA, algún día reventará...
Lo que es real es que el oro desde los 70 ha seguido una tendencia alcista continuada con sus picos y valles, y ahora que el dólar dicen que que es seguro se va a desplomar sumando la situación económica actual más el endeudamiento generalizado, creo que el oro por desgracia no va a bajar mucho??? desde luego que si esto esa así será temporal para coger carrerilla para seguir subiendo....
Yo creo, como dicen en este foro que es una excelente practica la comprar metales como inversión de futuro...si es posible al mejor precio.... los metales se guardan durante años para la jubilación y/o para momentos de "vacas flacas".

Saludos.


----------



## marquen2303 (6 Dic 2020)

Sr. Depeche! Sería interesante saber su opinion en caso de que al final Trump no gana en los tribunales y Biden asume como nuevo presidente.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Dic 2020)

Martes i13 dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> 
> Esperemos se cumplan las previsiones de la caída (Transitoria) en la cotización de los metales...
> Pero en teoría la relación oro-bolsa suele ser inversa, si la bolsa va bien el oro cae, si la bolsa se desploma el oro valor refugio sube, por esto me sorprende que se pronostique como acontecimiento simultaneo el "desplome de la bolsa y del oro a la vez"...??
> ...



Caidas puntuales de bolsa y oro a la vez puede haber perfectamente. En el crack de marzo sin ir más lejos pasó.

Luego, tambien es verdad, el oro se recuperó en nada.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Caidas puntuales de bolsa y oro a la vez puede haber perfectamente. En el crack de marzo sin ir más lejos pasó.
> 
> Luego, tambien es verdad, el oro se recuperó en nada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk




Si pero no habia huevos a comprar nada, fue como cuando sale algo en un canal de chollos, los primeros y mas avispados cogieron de todo, los que nos despertamos a las 2 de la tarde no quedaba nada para nosotros, alguna desventaja tiene que tener esto de dormir y despertarse cuando uno quiere.

Se les fue la cabeza poniendo la plata a precios de miedo, yo me fijo en los de kg primero desaparecieron de la venta, dias mas tarde por arte de magia volvieron a aparecer pero a precios estratosfericos.


----------



## Silver94 (7 Dic 2020)

Demasiado trabajo en un analisis sobre una situación que creo que no va a suceder. De hwcho creo que somos varios los que pensamos que Biden se va a salir con la suya, por eso las periciones de saber tu opinión si Trump no consigue demostrar nada.


----------



## Manzano1 (14 Dic 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenas tardes, os explico la situación en la que estamos, o al menos de la manera que la veo yo.
> Supongo que recordareis o si buscáis veréis que desde hace meses estuve avisando que el oro tenía que bajar a 1.765 dólares y en ese momento podría ser cuando la plata hiciera suelo, pues el oro bajó al milímetro a ese nivel de 1.765 dólares pero la plata corrigió solo hasta 21,90 dólaresque es casi un doble suelo teniendo en cuenta que anteriormente había bajado a otro nivel comentado por aquí con tiempo de antelación en 21,70 dolares. Esto es lo que ha sucedido, ahora voy a intentar explicar lo que creo que puede suceder:
> Por un lado tenemos que en USA ha habido fraude electoral a pesar de que los medios de comunicación lo están ocultando y no dicen nada, pero ya os digo y avanzo que antes del dia 14 de diciembre saldrá a la luz y lo que será para muchos una sorpresa a mi no me sorprenderá porque es algo evidente y claro, Trump ya se lo olía antes de las elecciones y como no tiene un pelo de tonto ya tomó medidas en su momento y ahora tiene pruebas evidentes e irrefutables que va a sacar a la luz cuando sea el momento, en mi opinión las va a sacar justo en el momento preciso que interesas, bajo mi punto de vista será justo cuando los índices USA finalicen la onde 5 de 5 en la que estamos ahora mismo, significa que estamos en el último impulso de una gran tendencia alcista de largo plazo que en cuanto finalice en unos días vamos a ver una corrección de las que quita el hipo, esto debería suceder como muy tarde el día 14 de diciembre, por lo que como mucho quedan 5 o 6 sesiones alcistas en SP500, nasdaq, Dow Jones y compañía. ¿Como afectará esto al oro y la plata? Es complicado saber pero a nivel personal creo y es solo una opinión personal, que les va a afectar en un principio, ya que de confirmarse que ha habido fraude electoral va a ser un escándalo mayúsculo, del nivel que hubo en el año 1972 con el Watergate de Nixon y eso provocaría caídas muy fuertes en casi todos los activos, veremos espantada, pánico.
> En mi opinión el oro por ejemplo ha llegado a un nivel de rebote importante sobre 1.850 dólares pero no hay que descartar que haga un spike hasta 1.861 dólares antes de girarse a la baja con fuerza de nuevo. ¿Hasta donde podría retroceder? No tengo ni idea pero puedo buscar niveles importantes posibles de soporte, el primero lo veo en 1.682 dólares, hasta aquí creo que si llegará, en caso de que perdiera este nivel las caídas se acentuarían de forma muy muy fuerte, ahora mismo me parece dificil pero hay que tener en cuenta que en el peor de los escenarios si perdieramos los 1.682 podríamos ver los 1.471 dólares, pero no creo que tengamos esa suerte aunque no hay que descartarlo y ya por último en caso de que el escándalo que vendrá con el fraude de las elecciones provocara un pánico excesivo en los mercados y perdíeramos el nivel de 1.471 dólares habría que fijarse en el nivel que veo como último nivel de soporte posible en 1.360 dólares. Esto respecto al oro, ahora vamos a mirar la plata:
> ...



Llegó el día 14


----------



## Silver94 (15 Dic 2020)

Basar una estrategia de refugio en metales en una teoría de la conspiración no suena sensato.


----------



## paraisofiscal (15 Dic 2020)

Son tiempos de ruido, ruido y más ruido, para que la plebe esté entretenida en las redes y no salgan a la calle a protestar.


----------



## TomBolillo (15 Dic 2020)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Llegó el día 14



Y llegará el 31 a las 16:30 GMT-5 y estaremos sin ver los 1400$ oro / 18$ plata de @romanillo. No sé, pero me huele a que una vez más el rumano volverá a fallar en sus predicciones. Y Depeche...
pues con pinzas...


----------



## Depeche (15 Dic 2020)

He errado en lo que pensaba que sucedería, he de admitir que me ha sorprendido mucho que no hayan admitido a trámite los recursos de Trump contra el fraude que ha habido pero así ha sido, sinceramente no tengo ni pajotera idea de que va a suceder a partir de ahora. Lo siento pero si en este momento no tengo clara la situación lo mejor es no decir nada y esperar a ver que sucede.


----------



## TomBolillo (15 Dic 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> He errado en lo que pensaba que sucedería, he de admitir que me ha sorprendido mucho que no hayan admitido a trámite los recursos de Trump contra el fraude que ha habido pero así ha sido, sinceramente no tengo ni pajotera idea de que va a suceder a partir de ahora. Lo siento pero si en este momento no tengo clara la situación lo mejor es no decir nada y esperar a ver que sucede.



@romanillo ahora manifiéstate tú y tengamos una feliz Navidad


----------



## romanillo (15 Dic 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> He errado en lo que pensaba que sucedería, he de admitir que me ha sorprendido mucho que no hayan admitido a trámite los recursos de Trump contra el fraude que ha habido pero así ha sido, sinceramente no tengo ni pajotera idea de que va a suceder a partir de ahora. Lo siento pero si en este momento no tengo clara la situación lo mejor es no decir nada y esperar a ver que sucede.



Es normal que hayas errado, el único maestro de la plata soy yo, intentaste copiar un poco mis predicciones pero al final la verdad acaba saliendo a la luz.

No te preocupes, no eres el único que ha fallado en el foro, casi todos fallan, el 99% fallan, un alto porcentaje por que les interesa fallar, así siguen vendiendo sus onzas de plata a precio de oro y las de oro a precio de 2000 latunes cuando en realidad valen 1000 latunes, grandes intereses oscuros corroen este foro.

Mas no te preocupes, estas cumpliendo con tu destino Depeche, conviértete en mi aprendiz, te enseñare a predecir el lado bajista de los metales, si trabajamos juntos podremos predecir mas fácilmente las bajadas.

Acepta desde hoy someterte a mis enseñanzas, la fuerza es intensa en ti, en un poderoso predecidor te convertirás a partir de ahora tu nombre sera DarthROman Depeche.




TomBolillo dijo:


> @romanillo ahora manifiéstate tú y tengamos una feliz Navidad




Percibo miedo en estos especuladores desde que entre al foro y hice acto de presencia.

Los metales van a caer, como caerá el bitcoin y tantas otras cosas, en ese momento sera el de entrar en todo, por eso digo que no compréis y esperéis al ultimo momento, si no es el ultimo que al menos sea el penúltimo ya que difícil sera acertar el umbral de bajada.

Ahora vendrán los especuladores vende metales interesados a decir que no digo nada, si digo, digo que hay que esperar.

Debéis imaginar que los especuladores son malvados y quieren alcanzar vuestros ahorros, ellos dirán que da igual comprar ahora si luego sube que dentro de un mes, dos meses, quince días, cuando este mas bajo, como va a ser igual ? Si esperáis podréis acaparar mas.

Estos especuladores os vuelven contra mi, pero no me vais a arrebatar a mis seguidores.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Dic 2020)

Que risas con el foro, LOL!


----------



## TomBolillo (15 Dic 2020)

romanillo dijo:


> Es normal que hayas errado, el único maestro de la plata soy yo, intentaste copiar un poco mis predicciones pero al final la verdad acaba saliendo a la luz.
> 
> No te preocupes, no eres el único que ha fallado en el foro, casi todos fallan, el 99% fallan, un alto porcentaje por que les interesa fallar, así siguen vendiendo sus onzas de plata a precio de oro y las de oro a precio de 2000 latunes cuando en realidad valen 1000 latunes, grandes intereses oscuros corroen este foro.
> 
> ...



Tano, yo solo sé que no das una tronk. Llevas desde principios de año diciendo que no compremos porque se va a los 13$ ag, luego que si no, que la esperemos a los 18$ y 1400$ para el Au, que antes de las campanadas y las uvas llegan. Pero ya vamos por mediados de mes y na' e na'. Tu némesis por lo menos da fechas y se tira sus gráficos y luego si no acierta da la cara, se disculpa y se retira de la mesa...


----------



## Depeche (4 Ene 2021)

Feliz año 2021 a todos.
En mi opinión la plata ha confirmado compra y tendencia alcista en el momento que ha superado los 26,80 dólares.
A finales de año tuve grandes dudas y pensé que era posible que hicieran un barrido a la baja antes de seguir subiendo con fuerza, de hecho esperaba que Trump ganara las elecciones y eso me daba un escenario diferente pero a pesar de que aún no descarto que el dia 6 de enero se pueda demostrar el fraude y pienso que Trump aún puede seguir siendo presidente de USA que Biden no llegará a gobernar si que creo que la plata una vez superados los 26,80 dólares así como el oro una vez superados los 1.930 dólares se van a ir para arriba con fuerza.
En el caso del oro espero verlo en las próximas semanas en 2.700 dólares mientras que la plata en el momento que supere los 30 dólares se va a ir del tirón a los 50 dólares. Espero un año muy muy alcista para la plata, ojalá la podamos ver en 3 dígitos este año por encima de 100 dólares, pero de momento los 50 dólares si que veo más que probable que los veamos en las próximas semanas, al menos este año.


----------



## Depeche (4 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, si no escribí en las últimas semanas es porque no tenía las cosas claras y para decir algo que no tenía claro he preferido esperar a tener las cosas claras para opinar.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Ene 2021)

Creo que esta puede ser buena!


----------



## Arbeyna (4 Ene 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> ..... la *plata una vez superados los 266,80 dólares* así como el oro una vez superados ......



Amen.


----------



## frankie83 (4 Ene 2021)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Amen.



Bueno se ha equivocado en la posición de la coma.. pero me gustan sus predicciones. Por lo menos se moja, no es de todos predecir rotura de maximos y encima de un buen cacho


----------



## Arbeyna (4 Ene 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Bueno se ha equivocado en la posición de la coma.. pero me gustan sus predicciones. Por lo menos se moja, no es de todos predecir rotura de maximos y encima de un buen cacho



Ya, soy consciente respecto a lo de la coma, era una simple coña. 

Siempre es de agradecer que personas que demuestran conocimiento sobre lo que tratan se pasen por aquí, para de forma gratuita, dejar sus comentarios sobre uno u otro tema., independientemente del resultado de su pronostico a posterior. Faltan más tertulia de este tipo. Sea como fuera, esperemos al desarrollo de los acontecimientos.


----------



## frankie83 (4 Ene 2021)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Ya, soy consciente respecto a lo de la coma, era una simple coña.
> 
> Siempre es de agradecer que personas que demuestran conocimiento sobre lo que tratan se pasen por aquí, para de forma gratuita, dejar sus comentarios sobre uno u otro tema., independientemente del resultado de su pronostico a posterior. Faltan más tertulia de este tipo. Sea como fuera, esperemos al desarrollo de los acontecimientos.



La verdad es que el oro se ha portado algo “extraño” este año: un bajón al explotar la mayor crisis económico política de los últimos tiempos.. luego subidón espectacular pero finalmente reculando a niveles más normales, tan solo un 15/25 por ciento más que en enero, con la economía en caos y el mundo en estado de suspence 

a la primera noticia “rara”, fricciones con china o inutilidad de la vacuna, por ejemplo , podría irse de verdad hacia arriba hasta los 2500/3000 no? O quizás nada de todo esto.. quien sabe.


----------



## ElMayoL (4 Ene 2021)

Yo estoy pensando en meter más pasta en plata. Pero me tira para atrás. Igual es un tren q estoy perdiendo


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> Feliz año 2021 a todos.
> En mi opinión la plata ha confirmado compra y tendencia alcista en el momento que ha superado los 26,80 dólares.
> A finales de año tuve grandes dudas y pensé que era posible que hicieran un barrido a la baja antes de seguir subiendo con fuerza, de hecho esperaba que Trump ganara las elecciones y eso me daba un escenario diferente pero a pesar de que aún no descarto que el dia 6 de enero se pueda demostrar el fraude y pienso que Trump aún puede seguir siendo presidente de USA que Biden no llegará a gobernar si que creo que la plata una vez superados los 26,80 dólares así como el oro una vez superados los 1.930 dólares se van a ir para arriba con fuerza.
> En el caso del oro espero verlo en las próximas semanas en 2.700 dólares mientras que la plata en el momento que supere los 30 dólares se va a ir del tirón a los 50 dólares. Espero un año muy muy alcista para la plata, ojalá la podamos ver en 3 dígitos este año por encima de 100 dólares, pero de momento los 50 dólares si que veo más que probable que los veamos en las próximas semanas, al menos este año.



Eso no se hace hombre, ahora que nuestro nuevo moderador se ha pasado al lado oscuro y está vendiendo sus platas para comprar xriperipels...

No creo que pegue ese estirón en tan poco tiempo, creo que tardará un poco más, cuanto las cristos empiecen a caer un poco, ahí sí que subirá unos cuantos peldaños. El año pinta entretenido eso sí


----------



## meusac (4 Ene 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> He estado haciendo un estudio minucioso por análisis técnico sobre la plata, bueno, concretamente sobre el ETF (SLV), y según mis cálculos si estoy en lo correcto, veo un objetivo de subida sobre la plata de 40 euros para finales de marzo o principios de abril. Espero estar en lo cierto,el tiempo dirá.
> Dejo este mensaje para que quede constancia.



espera unos años para que llegue a 100


----------



## Depeche (4 Ene 2021)

Yo firmo con llegar este año a 50 dólares, de cara al futuro más lejano no tengo dudas de que irá mucho más arriba pero de momento paso a paso, llegar a 50 sería muy bueno.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Yo estoy pensando en meter más pasta en plata. Pero me tira para atrás. Igual es un tren q estoy perdiendo



La plata es un tren particular, a veces pasa antes de la hora, a veces se retrasa. No es muy predecible. Pero a estos precios no está para nada alta.
Eso sí, prueba a comprar al mejor precio. Hace nada pillé a 16 la onza precio final, que para el precio al que está, está muy bien.
En las tiendas te van a cobrar más, pero si miras todas las opciones puedes encontrar la oportunidad.

Desde luego, nadie tiene la bola, pero todo pinta a que van a subir a lo largo del año. Yo la veo pronto en 30 y ahí se tirará un tiempo camino de los cuarenta, pero no la veo volviendo a los 18-20 (spot).


----------



## ElMayoL (4 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> La plata es un tren particular, a veces pasa antes de la hora, a veces se retrasa. No es muy predecible. Pero a estos precios no está para nada alta.
> Eso sí, prueba a comprar al mejor precio. Hace nada pillé a 16 la onza precio final, que para el precio al que está, está muy bien.
> En las tiendas te van a cobrar más, pero si miras todas las opciones puedes encontrar la oportunidad.
> 
> Desde luego, nadie tiene la bola, pero todo pinta a que van a subir a lo largo del año. Yo la veo pronto en 30 y ahí se tirará un tiempo camino de los cuarenta, pero no la veo volviendo a los 18-20 (spot).



Donde puedo comprar al precio que dices? Yo lo q llevo son onzas de andorrano. Si se plantase en 50-60 igual vendería algo para entrar en bolsa un poco más.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Ene 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Donde puedo comprar al precio que dices? Yo lo q llevo son onzas de andorrano. Si se plantase en 50-60 igual vendería algo para entrar en bolsa un poco más.



En subastas. Tú marcas el precio que quieres pagar. Si ajustas bien te lo puedes llevar.
En muchas no pillarás, pero cuando pilles pillas buen precio. No hay que desesperar. Si no es un día, será otro.
Hay gente que habla mal de las subastas, pero si juegas con cabeza y con frialdad ganas. Y es bastante reconfortante no pagar más de la cuenta.
La tentación de pujar un poco más a alguna moneda que te hace gracia la tendrás, bueno, ahí es mejor vivirlo uno mismo.
Pero llega un momento que ya pasas y empiezas a ser más frío cada vez. Salvo que quieras hacer colecciones y esas cosas.
Según cual sea tu perfil, siempre encontrarás buenas oportunidades.
También te digo que hay cada loqueras.... da la sensación que viven en un mundo aparte. Pagan sobreprecios por monedas que podrían comprar por internet en cualquier tienda a mejor precio... hay de todo en la viña.


----------



## ElMayoL (4 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> En subastas. Tú marcas el precio que quieres pagar. Si ajustas bien te lo puedes llevar.
> En muchas no pillarás, pero cuando pilles pillas buen precio. No hay que desesperar. Si no es un día, será otro.
> Hay gente que habla mal de las subastas, pero si juegas con cabeza y con frialdad ganas. Y es bastante reconfortante no pagar más de la cuenta.
> La tentación de pujar un poco más a alguna moneda que te hace gracia la tendrás, bueno, ahí es mejor vivirlo uno mismo.
> ...



Enlaces a subastas? Imagino q será x internet. Gracias.


----------



## Silver94 (5 Ene 2021)

Que reyes nos traiga un buen inicio de subida en la plata


----------



## marquen2303 (5 Ene 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo firmo con llegar este año a 50 dólares, de cara al futuro más lejano no tengo dudas de que irá mucho más arriba pero de momento paso a paso, llegar a 50 sería muy bueno.



No se si te han preguntado antes pero llevas inversiones en mineras de oro y plata?


----------



## Tolagu (5 Ene 2021)

marquen2303 dijo:


> No se si te han preguntado antes pero llevas inversiones en mineras de oro y plata?



Y qué más da si lleva o no lleva ????
Entre todos los que estamos aquí, y somos unos cuantos, no alteraríamos el precio ni en una cienmilésima de euro.
Analiza y comparte, que es lo que intentamos hacer todos los que vamos con buena voluntad. A veces acierta y a veces no, como todos nosotros. Porque si no estaríamos en bora bora y no en nuestras paco-casas con nuestra paco-vida


----------



## marquen2303 (5 Ene 2021)

A mi me interesa saber que mineras lleva para analizarlas.


----------



## Depeche (5 Ene 2021)

marquen2303 dijo:


> No se si te han preguntado antes pero llevas inversiones en mineras de oro y plata?



Si, en una que se llama Harmony Gold (HMY)


----------



## Depeche (5 Ene 2021)

Decir que si estoy en Harmony Gold es porque le entré hace un tiempo en buena zona y es la que después de analizar muchas me parecía más interesante en ese momento, ahora no invierto en ninguna más a pesar de que tengo una lista de varias que sigo de cerca y me gustan mucho, pero considero que puedo sacar más beneficio comprando plata mediante CFD's apalancado y con los beneficios que vaya sacando ir comprando tubos de plata física bullion, digamos que con menos dinero puedo obtener más.
Os diré unas cuantas de las que tengo en mi lista que me gustan a pesar de que no estoy invertido en ellas:
-Yamana Gold
-Newmont GoldCorp
-Royal Gold
-Endeavour Silver
-Discovery Metals
-Golden Tag Resources
-First Majestic Silver
-Americas Silver
-Alexco Resource
-MAG Silver
-SilverCrest Metals
-Silver Elephant Mining
-Avino Silver Gold
-Fortuna Silver
-Hecla Mining
-Silvercorp Metals


----------



## Depeche (5 Ene 2021)

Este tweet es de cuando compré y la recomendé por twitter en su día.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ene 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Enlaces a subastas? Imagino q será x internet. Gracias.



Hay muchas.
Barna
AureoCalicó
Soler Llach
Monedalia
Andorrano también hace algunas, aunque está más centrado en la venta

Madrid
Cayón
Ibercoin
Tauler Fau
Jesús Vico

En las de tu zona puedes pasar a retirar y te ahorras gastos. Algunas cobran más que otras y depende del valor o peso.
Entra en las webs y podrás ver cuando es la próxima. Te tienes que registrar previamente.
En otras páginas como Numisbid, puedes ver muchas subastas, cuando son, e incluso pujar desde ahí. Muchas son extranjeras. No todas las de aquí salen, pero una forma de ver el calendario si estás interesado y que no se te pase.
También puedes ver información de subastas anteriores, piezas y precio final.
También tienes que leer antes las condiciones. Tienen comisión, que debes incluir en tus cálculos antes de pujar, para no cagarla y acabar pujando más de lo que pensabas.
Poco a poco vas adquiriendo conocimientos.
En la página Numista puedes comprobar las características de la moneda para conocer su pureza, dimensiones, etc.
A veces en las subastas no te informan de la pureza ni del peso. Últimamente están siendo más "honestos" y lo incluyen algunas.


----------



## ElMayoL (6 Ene 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Hay muchas.
> Barna
> AureoCalicó
> Soler Llach
> ...



Muchas gracias!


----------



## Tolagu (6 Ene 2021)

marquen2303 dijo:


> A mi me interesa saber que mineras lleva para analizarlas.



Oro: - Evolución de las mineras de oro
Date una vuelta por aquí. Vas a aprender un huevo de las mineras (yo lo he hecho). Lee a @nsdn y a @Mochuelo que no se si son el mismo, pero que controlan un huevo.


----------



## marquen2303 (6 Ene 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> Decir que si estoy en Harmony Gold es porque le entré hace un tiempo en buena zona y es la que después de analizar muchas me parecía más interesante en ese momento, ahora no invierto en ninguna más a pesar de que tengo una lista de varias que sigo de cerca y me gustan mucho, pero considero que puedo sacar más beneficio comprando plata mediante CFD's apalancado y con los beneficios que vaya sacando ir comprando tubos de plata física bullion, digamos que con menos dinero puedo obtener más.
> Os diré unas cuantas de las que tengo en mi lista que me gustan a pesar de que no estoy invertido en ellas:
> -Yamana Gold
> -Newmont GoldCorp
> ...



Muchas gracias! De esa lista llevo varias en mi portafolio y en HMY estuve entrando y saliendo el año pasado pero ahora estoy largo.
Tengo algo de físico como las colecciones de the queen's beasts y las Lunar II pero no me animo llevar tanto por lo de tenerlo en casa. Ya me gustaría vivir en una casa con mucho terreno y ahí si que si, es por ello puse algo de liquidez en Buillonvault.


----------



## marquen2303 (6 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Oro: - Evolución de las mineras de oro
> Date una vuelta por aquí. Vas a aprender un huevo de las mineras (yo lo he hecho). Lee a @nsdn y a @Mochuelo que no se si son el mismo, pero que controlan un huevo.



Me paso cuando puedo por allí y hace unos meses publiqué mi portafolio. No dispongo de mucho tiempo y me gustaría aportar más pero a pesar de mi errores el año pasado mi portafolio de mineras cerro el año con +68%


----------



## Silver94 (7 Ene 2021)

Esperaba que hoy fuese un buen día para la plata y el oro, viendo la que han liado los yankees, pero nada.


----------



## Daviot (7 Ene 2021)

Tranquilos, creo que a la plata le queda un buen recorrido al alza. 

Ayer mismo cambió de manos el Senado de EEUU y ahora es demócrata, lo cual significa que todos los planes de energías verdes se van a aprobar sin problema y eso es muy alcista para la plata por su uso industrial en paneles solares y en vehículos eléctricos.

Los demócratas ganan los dos escaños en Georgia y logran el control del Senado


----------



## Thundercat (7 Ene 2021)

El Bitcoin también ha llegao a los 40


----------



## Tolagu (7 Ene 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> El Bitcoin también ha llegao a los 40



Ya, pero es que este hilo va de Plata. *SUBNORMAL !!!!*


----------



## Manzano1 (7 Ene 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Ya, pero es que este hilo va de Plata. *SUBNORMAL !!!!*



Aparte de eso esta cayendo a 37000 y mas, menuda ruleta rusa las criptos, cuando explote la burbuja darán el paso a los metales


----------



## Tolagu (7 Ene 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> Aparte de eso esta cayendo a 37000 y mas, menuda ruleta rusa las criptos, cuando explote la burbuja darán el paso a los metales



Que puta manía tienen de infectar todos los hilos de metales con las putas criptos.


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ene 2021)

Cuidado que no todo envejece igual...


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ene 2021)

Cristos y vacunas....


----------



## Daviot (7 Ene 2021)

Tranquilos, que las empresas de paneles solares sólo cargan a principios de año. Enero y febrero pueden ser muy alcistas para la plata.


----------



## tremenk (8 Ene 2021)

Tenéis en cuenta a las putos criptas en esa época no existian... puede ser que se haya convertido en el nuevo valor refugio en vez del oro/plata?


----------



## Manzano1 (8 Ene 2021)

Seguro que bitcoños y demás jajajaja


----------



## Manzano1 (8 Ene 2021)

Solo haría una inversión fuerte en una cripto respaldada por oro y del top 10 ninguna esta respanda por nada, ideales para especular pero caca a largo plazo.


----------



## brigante 88 (8 Ene 2021)




----------



## Veloc (8 Ene 2021)

Hoy la plata comportándose otra vez como una loca histérica, caídas de un 5 % cuando la semana empezó muy bien. Me encantaría que se moviera de una manera más estable, las mineras en las que estoy invertido lo agradecerían. En teoría en el m/p y l/p debería subir si los demócratas no tienen muy atadas las manos por mayorías cualificadas en congreso y senado a la hora de aprobar más planes de ayuda.


----------



## Tolagu (8 Ene 2021)

Veloc dijo:


> Hoy la plata comportándose otra vez como una loca histérica, caídas de un 5 % cuando la semana empezó muy bien. Me encantaría que se moviera de una manera más estable, las mineras en las que estoy invertido lo agradecerían. En teoría en el m/p y l/p debería subir si los demócratas no tienen muy atadas las manos por mayorías cualificadas en congreso y senado a la hora de aprobar más planes de ayuda.



Atadas no las tienen en absoluto. Mayoría en las dos cámaras. Otra cosa es lo que hagan, que será lo contrario de lo que dijeron, como buenos pogres de mierda. De momento, la Sra. de la FED tiene un buen papel. Claro que dada su "corriente de pensamiento económico", le importará un cojón la deuda y buscará como una loba la inflación. Así que...... más papelitos y hasta que reviente !!!!


----------



## racional (9 Ene 2021)

Veloc dijo:


> Hoy la plata comportándose otra vez como una loca histérica, caídas de un 5 % cuando la semana empezó muy bien. Me encantaría que se moviera de una manera más estable, las mineras en las que estoy invertido lo agradecerían. En teoría en el m/p y l/p debería subir si los demócratas no tienen muy atadas las manos por mayorías cualificadas en congreso y senado a la hora de aprobar más planes de ayuda.



Lo que deja claro que es un activo de mierda.


----------



## romanillo (9 Ene 2021)

racional dijo:


> Lo que deja claro que es un activo de mierda.



Bitcoin no hay mas.

Que no le engañen con otra historia.


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Ene 2021)

¿Será en 2021?


----------



## Depeche (31 Ene 2021)

Estais preparados ya para ver la mayor subida que se ha visto jamás?
La plata va a volar muy muy alto, lo siento por Romanillo que se va a quedar esperando qeu baje, yo he estado acumulando plata física estas días porque en breve va a estar agotada en todas las tiendas. Vamos a ver un short squeeze como nunca se ha visto, 
En unos días estaremos en los 35 dólares y en unas semanas en 58 dólres, pero eso no acabará aquí, vamos a superar los 200 dólares este año.
Escrito queda.


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Ene 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> Estais preparados ya para ver la mayor subida que se ha visto jamás?
> La plata va a volar muy muy alto, lo siento por Romanillo que se va a quedar esperando qeu baje, yo he estado acumulando plata física estas días porque en breve va a estar agotada en todas las tiendas. Vamos a ver un short squeeze como nunca se ha visto,
> En unos días estaremos en los 35 dólares y en unas semanas en 58 dólres, pero eso no acabará aquí, vamos a superar los 200 dólares este año.
> Escrito queda.



Y citado. 
Ya tengo todas las cuberterías de plata de la familia en mi poder.


----------



## Justo Bueno (31 Ene 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> Estais preparados ya para ver la mayor subida que se ha visto jamás?
> La plata va a volar muy muy alto, lo siento por Romanillo que se va a quedar esperando qeu baje, yo he estado acumulando plata física estas días porque en breve va a estar agotada en todas las tiendas. Vamos a ver un short squeeze como nunca se ha visto,
> En unos días estaremos en los 35 dólares y en unas semanas en 58 dólres, pero eso no acabará aquí, vamos a superar los 200 dólares este año.
> Escrito queda.



¿Te juegas la cuenta? Mira que es del 2008... ¿eh?


----------



## Arbeyna (31 Ene 2021)

Gracias por el pronóstico, y aunque quede en eso, por las esperanzas, se hace muy duro y largo el camino, ver que nunca termina de apuntar de manera clara en uno u otro sentido, hace dudar al más creyente.

Una pregunta, ¿qué te anima a pronosticar de manera tan clara? Aunque no nos descubras la piedra filosofal, ¿en qué indicios te basas?. Por simple curiosidad.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Buscape (31 Ene 2021)

El Etf de Ishares puede ser un buen sitio para meter o mejor fundimos la plata de la yaya?

Joder, si quisiera ver invertir en plata no sabría ni por dónde empezar. 

Maldita ignorancia la mía...


----------



## Manzano1 (31 Ene 2021)

Buscape dijo:


> El Etf de Ishares puede ser un buen sitio para meter o mejor fundimos la plata de la yaya?
> 
> Joder, si quisiera ver invertir en plata no sabría ni por dónde empezar.
> 
> Maldita ignorancia la mía...



Compra en físico, dracmametales, cmc oro y andorrano joyeria, te envían a casa y sin problema, date prisa que el stock se acaba


----------



## brent (31 Ene 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> Estais preparados ya para ver la mayor subida que se ha visto jamás?
> La plata va a volar muy muy alto, lo siento por Romanillo que se va a quedar esperando qeu baje, yo he estado acumulando plata física estas días porque en breve va a estar agotada en todas las tiendas. Vamos a ver un short squeeze como nunca se ha visto,
> En unos días estaremos en los 35 dólares y en unas semanas en 58 dólres, pero eso no acabará aquí, vamos a superar los 200 dólares este año.
> Escrito queda.



En qué te basas?


----------



## timi (31 Ene 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> Estais preparados ya para ver la mayor subida que se ha visto jamás?
> La plata va a volar muy muy alto, lo siento por Romanillo que se va a quedar esperando qeu baje, yo he estado acumulando plata física estas días porque en breve va a estar agotada en todas las tiendas. Vamos a ver un short squeeze como nunca se ha visto,
> En unos días estaremos en los 35 dólares y en unas semanas en 58 dólres, pero eso no acabará aquí, vamos a superar los 200 dólares este año.
> Escrito queda.



me estoy mareando ,,,,,,,,


----------



## Daviot (31 Ene 2021)

Este lunes a la entrada del Andorrano.


----------



## Conejo europeo (31 Ene 2021)

Jajaja, ha envejecido como el vino este jilo del 2010.


----------



## Depeche (31 Ene 2021)

Esta semana se va a agotar la plata física en las tiendas, quien no comprara estos meses


romanillo dijo:


> Que te parece que aparezca un mes después copiando todo lo que yo dije después de ponerme de loco como muestran las citaciones que anticipadamente hice sabiendo lo que ya iba a ocurrir.
> 
> Habéis visto las películas esas estrañas en las que un tío ve todo lo que va a pasar a futuro pues llevo días así, la putada es que no se el numero que va a tocar de la puta lotería, aunque tengo uno en mente, si consigo comprarlo lo voy a poner aquí, si no consigo cogerlo me callare.
> 
> ...



Romanillo lo tenemos escondido en la madriguera o quizá lo han encerrado en un psiquiátrico, aquí ya nos advertía de sus problemas mentales de esquizofrenia. Estará llorando por no haber comprado a buen precio la plata cuando podia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> Esta semana se va a agotar la plata física en las tiendas, quien no comprara estos meses
> 
> 
> Romanillo lo tenemos escondido en la madriguera o quizá lo han encerrado en un psiquiátrico, aquí ya nos advertía de sus problemas mentales de esquizofrenia. Estará llorando por no haber comprado a buen precio la plata cuando podia.




Ese tiene mas plata que tu, yo y medio foro juntos, hadme caso..........

estuve hablando ayer con el........

Aunque me comentaba y tiene la idea de que es imposible que suba tanto por que entonces dice que mejico y no se que paises serian ricos y se follarian a estados unidos, con la plata tiene ideas estrañas, igual tiene incluso razon.

Pero ese tiene mas plata que medio foro junto, es un grandisimo palillero y te doy otro dato con 32 años esta jubilado, tal como suena.............

Me dio permiso para hablar sobre alguna de estas cosas, os aseguro que esta jubilado y cobra paga de jubilacion con 32 años.


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> Esta semana se va a agotar la plata física en las tiendas, quien no comprara estos meses
> 
> 
> Romanillo lo tenemos escondido en la madriguera o quizá lo han encerrado en un psiquiátrico, aquí ya nos advertía de sus problemas mentales de esquizofrenia. Estará llorando por no haber comprado a buen precio la plata cuando podia.



Dicen que algunas ya se han quedado sin stock...

A ver el lunes...



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## skifi (31 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Dicen que algunas ya se han quedado sin stock...
> 
> A ver el lunes...
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silver94 (31 Ene 2021)

Pinta bien. En Eldorado hay alguna interesante. Quedan 300 arcas, ayer había 350 disponibles.


----------



## Depeche (31 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ese tiene mas plata que tu, yo y medio foro juntos, hadme caso..........
> 
> estuve hablando ayer con el........
> 
> ...



No me lo creo, para mi es un niñato esquizfrénico con aires de grandeza y si realmente fuera verdad que tiene mucha((no sabes si tiene más que yo) i te diré cuanta tengo, para mi no merece más atención ni por mi parte ni por la de nadie del foro ya que ha estado diciendo que iba a caer fuerte y eso sería estar mintiendo en el foro, gente así no la quiero y supongo que los foreros tampoco.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> No me lo creo, para mi es un niñato esquizfrénico con aires de grandeza y si realmente fuera verdad que tiene mucha((no sabes si tiene más que yo) i te diré cuanta tengo, para mi no merece más atención ni por mi parte ni por la de nadie del foro ya que ha estado diciendo que iba a caer fuerte y eso sería estar mintiendo en el foro, gente así no la quiero y supongo que los foreros tampoco.



pensaba que iba a caer estuvo comprando bitcoin y tesla, se saco un pico.

No mintio el pensaba que caeria de verdad, yo tambien pensaba que se iba a ir abajo y sigo sin creerme que suba a 1000 la onza.

Ese tiene con 32 años para enterrar en dinero a muchos del foro.

Su teoria es que hay no se cuantas minas de plata en el mundo enormes y que los precios de la plata no pueden subir mucho mas de lo que estan ahora, yo disiento con el y pienso que si pueden subir mas aunque no me crea lo de los 1000 la onza, el esta empecinado en que hay minas en no se que paises y que es imposible que suba mas de un 15% del precio de ahora mismo, yo veo margen para incluso un 100% como minimo.

En fin no cuento mas, que cuente el si quiere jaja.

Por cierto me dijo lo de tesla mucho antes de que valiera lo que vale ahora pero yo de bolsas y historias de esas no tengo ni zorra idea, yo soy mas de cosas que pueda tocar, es a lo que estoy acostumbrado, supongo que hay muchos foreros de mi perfil.


----------



## Depeche (31 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> pensaba que iba a caer estuvo comprando bitcoin y tesla, se saco un pico.
> 
> No mintio el pensaba que caeria de verdad, yo tambien pensaba que se iba a ir abajo y sigo sin creerme que suba a 1000 la onza.
> 
> ...



El rollo ese de el me dijo esto y aquello conmigo no va, lo siento, siente tanta vergüenza de entrar al foro a admitir su error y el haberme insultado y reirse de mi con aires de grandeza que necesita un correve y dile para seguir diciendo mentiras. 
Una persona que ha intentado perjudicar y engañar al foro no merece mi respeto y supongo que el de muchos, cuantos habrán que no habrán comprado cuando podían comprar barato porque Romanillo decía que caería mucho más, en fin, no voy a dedicar un minuto más a ese personaje.
Seguiré con este hilo que abrí hace 10 años para seguir intentando ayudar que con ese fin se hizo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Ene 2021)

The SILVER SQUEEZE: Eat My Shorts - Mike Maloney


----------



## romanillo (31 Ene 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> He errado en lo que pensaba que sucedería, he de admitir que me ha sorprendido mucho que no hayan admitido a trámite los recursos de Trump contra el fraude que ha habido pero así ha sido, sinceramente no tengo ni pajotera idea de que va a suceder a partir de ahora. Lo siento pero si en este momento no tengo clara la situación lo mejor es no decir nada y esperar a ver que sucede.




El único esquizofrénico eres tu.

Te he tenido bailando todo este tiempo al ritmo de mi tambor, te hice recular y te aniquile mentalmente para demostrar que no sabes nada, solo lees cuatro artículos que salen por ahí sueltos y vienes a hacer como que sabes.

Atacan de forma total a todo el sistema de Wall Street declarando una guerra contra el sistema y dicen que le van a dar ostias a la plata tras lo que hicieron con gamestop es normal que la plata suba no hace falta que vengas a hacer de gurú.

El único que sentía vergüenza y estaba desaparecido eres tu, ahora sube por los ataques de redit, sus niños y no tan niños, pero no has acertado nada, solo has estado leyendo lo que otros han escrito y has intentado venir corriendo a decir que todo lo habías dicho tu.

Si la semana que viene empiezo a decir que va a bajar tu vendrás a decir lo siento he errado no me lo esperaba Romanillo tiene razón, simplemente por que bailas al son de mi tambor.

Yo siempre dije que si había cisne negro o pasaba algo no común la plata subiría y el cisne negro se esta dando en estos momentos.


----------



## Justo Bueno (31 Ene 2021)

@Notrabajo34 que cabrón, ¿estás aplicando psicología inversa? haciendo ver a las claras que "romanillo" es tu multi-cuenta, para que, de tan evidente.... dejemos de pensar que lo es?? o que


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2021)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> @Notrabajo34 que cabrón, ¿estás aplicando psicología inversa? haciendo ver a las claras que "romanillo" es tu multi-cuenta, para que, de tan evidente.... dejemos de pensar que lo es?? o que




Yo no soy ya lo he dicho muchas veces, aqui en el foro hay varios que estan por que yo les dije que el foro existia, otros simplemente los conozco de haber comprado o vendido algo con ellos, otros los conozco pues por que los conozco.

Pero es que esta semana ya han dicho diferentes foreros que yo soy como 10 personas diferentes....... joder ...............


Por cierto romanillo y yo estabamos pensando en abrir canal en youtube para hablar de HIMBERSIONES.


----------



## timi (31 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo no soy ya lo he dicho muchas veces, aqui en el foro hay varios que estan por que yo les dije que el foro existia, otros simplemente los conozco de haber comprado o vendido algo con ellos, otros los conozco pues por que los conozco.
> 
> Pero es que esta semana ya han dicho diferentes foreros que yo soy como 10 personas diferentes....... joder ...............
> 
> ...


----------



## Orooo (31 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Por cierto romanillo y yo estabamos pensando en abrir canal en youtube para hablar de HIMBERSIONES.


----------



## Daviot (31 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> pensaba que iba a caer estuvo comprando bitcoin y tesla, se saco un pico.
> 
> No mintio el pensaba que caeria de verdad, yo tambien pensaba que se iba a ir abajo y sigo sin creerme que suba a 1000 la onza.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hastur (31 Ene 2021)

Los que, desde este foro, en 2011 estuvimos metidos en la subida hasta 50 de la plata es imposible que no se nos revuelva algo que nos obligue a al menos ponernos un poco largos solo por si acaso !

Fue una epoca muy divertida , apalancados hasta arriba con CFDs....ahora que podemos pagar las garantias de un futuro la cosa sera diferente, ha llovido mucho !!!!


----------



## Depeche (31 Ene 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> El único esquizofrénico eres tu.
> 
> Te he tenido bailando todo este tiempo al ritmo de mi tambor, te hice recular y te aniquile mentalmente para demostrar que no sabes nada, solo lees cuatro artículos que salen por ahí sueltos y vienes a hacer como que sabes.
> 
> ...



Ahí tenéis el claro ejemplo de que este chiquillo está enfermo. Lo ignoro.


----------



## Depeche (31 Ene 2021)

El futuro de SLV viene con un gap alcista del 17%.


----------



## Jacda (31 Ene 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Pinta bien. En Eldorado hay alguna interesante. Quedan 300 arcas, ayer había 350 disponibles.




Hola Silver, ¿donde ves tu la cantidad de monedas que quedan en stock en el dorado coins? Yo no lo veo por ninguna parte


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Feb 2021)

Jacda dijo:


> Hola Silver, ¿donde ves tu la cantidad de monedas que quedan en stock en el dorado coins? Yo no lo veo por ninguna parte



Añades una moneda a la cesta, luego en Cantidad pones por ejemplo, no sé, 600... y te pondrá: 
"Su cantidad excede el stock disponible. La cantidad máxima que se puede Agregar es 243.", que es lo que pone ahora mismo. Por lo tanto, quedan esas 243. Un saludo.


----------



## nedantes (1 Feb 2021)

simplemente actualiza la cesta con una cantidad exagerada y te indica lo que puedes pedir



Jacda dijo:


> Hola Silver, ¿donde ves tu la cantidad de monedas que quedan en stock en el dorado coins? Yo no lo veo por ninguna parte


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo no soy ya lo he dicho muchas veces, aqui en el foro hay varios que estan por que yo les dije que el foro existia, otros simplemente los conozco de haber comprado o vendido algo con ellos, otros los conozco pues por que los conozco.
> 
> Pero es que esta semana ya han dicho diferentes foreros que yo soy como 10 personas diferentes....... joder ...............
> *
> Por cierto romanillo y yo estabamos pensando en abrir canal en youtube para hablar de HIMBERSIONES.*



¿Puedo sugerir que lo llaméis "El desguace del rumanillo"?


----------



## Silver94 (2 Feb 2021)

Menos de 27 dólares otra vez, un 7% para abajo.


----------



## tremenk (2 Feb 2021)

Como mola este hilo jajajaja


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Feb 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Menos de 27 dólares otra vez, un 7% para abajo.




Aun queda mucha semana.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (2 Feb 2021)

Otro chicharro más, como Gamestop.

Y es que han sido las propias "manos fuertes" los que en última instancia han seguido metiendo pasta e hinchando el valor más y más y, una vez arriba, se han marcado un "todo fuera". Y muchísima gente pillada.


----------



## Arbeyna (6 Feb 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> Esta semana se va a agotar la plata física en las tiendas, quien no comprara estos meses



Algo hay de stock en las tiendas una semana después. ¿Cómo va ese jump to the moon? Parece que se relaja el asunto, ¿no?


----------



## Forcopula (6 Feb 2021)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Algo hay de stock en las tiendas una semana después. ¿Cómo va ese jump to the moon? Parece que se relaja el asunto, ¿no?



Hay stock, pero el que hay se ha desacoplado aún mas del precio de spot que antes. No se puede acabar con las existencias en unas pocas semanas. La plata no es un chicharro al estilo cripto


----------



## romanillo (7 Feb 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> Ahí tenéis el claro ejemplo de que este chiquillo está enfermo. Lo ignoro.




Con que estaba enfermo no ?


----------



## romanillo (7 Feb 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> Estais preparados ya para ver la mayor subida que se ha visto jamás?
> La plata va a volar muy muy alto, lo siento por Romanillo que se va a quedar esperando qeu baje, yo he estado acumulando plata física estas días porque en breve va a estar agotada en todas las tiendas. Vamos a ver un short squeeze como nunca se ha visto,
> En unos días estaremos en los 35 dólares y en unas semanas en 58 dólres, pero eso no acabará aquí, vamos a superar los 200 dólares este año.
> Escrito queda.




Jajajajjajajjajajajajajajjajajaajajjajajaj 200 euros este año la onza jajajajjajajajjajajajajajajajajjajajajajajaja




Depeche dijo:


> Esta semana se va a agotar la plata física en las tiendas, quien no comprara estos meses
> 
> 
> Romanillo lo tenemos escondido en la madriguera o quizá lo han encerrado en un psiquiátrico, aquí ya nos advertía de sus problemas mentales de esquizofrenia. Estará llorando por no haber comprado a buen precio la plata cuando podia.




A quien han encerrado en el psiquiátrico, quien es el esquizofrénico ? una cosa si te digo me parece que reeditaste algún mensaje, ya no veo donde decías que la plata iba a hacer el *short* *squeeze* no me digas que has borrado esa parte por que te diste cuenta del ridículo ?

Sal de la madriguera y cuenta como van las existencias de las tiendas jajajajajajajajjaja que se va a agotar la plata en las tiendas jajajajajjajajajjaaj

Pues nada según cuentas Perú va a ser la siguiente potencia económico mundial con la plata a ese precio Perú va a poder comprar 20 ejércitos y invadir a medio mundo.

Ni China, ni Rusia, ni Estados Unidos, señores Perú será la siguiente potencia mundial con las teorías de @Depeche sobre el precio de la plata.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (8 Feb 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> Jajajajjajajjajajajajajajjajajaajajjajajaj



Roma, te ries mucho, echamos de menos tus risas en el subforo de cripto... sobre todo en dias como hoy. Vuelve amigo!


----------



## coleccionador (8 Feb 2021)

Ostras si depeche pronostica eso hay que vender ya


----------



## romanillo (10 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Roma, te ries mucho, echamos de menos tus risas en el subforo de cripto... sobre todo en dias como hoy. Vuelve amigo!



No tengo capacidad mental para el foro en estos momentos, estoy en mala época ahora mismo, solo hay una cosa buena y es que ya no solo tengo problemas yo, ahora los tiene todo el mundo, no siempre iba a venir todo lo malo para los mismos.


----------



## romanillo (10 Feb 2021)

coleccionador dijo:


> Ostras si depeche pronostica eso hay que vender ya



Mira como se esconde, ha desaparecido, en cuanto vea alguna noticia de que en el polo norte van a comprar plata otra vez correrá a meter histérico 40 mensajes con que si se va a acabar de las tiendas la plata, que si no se que cuento.

@Depeche te ha ocurrido algo ? al menos dinos que estas bien.


----------



## romanillo (10 Feb 2021)

@TomBolillo ayúdame a encontrar a @Depeche estoy preocupado

Sabes donde puede estar ? Estará bien ? volverá algún día al foro ?


----------



## Depeche (10 Feb 2021)

Buenos días, me comentan que el enfermo mental esquizofrénico me echa de menos.
Solo voy a decir una cosa, nunca más vais a volver a ver la plata cotizando por debajo de 25 dólares. 
Está calentando motores para subir a superar los 30 dólares que lo llevará a 33 dólares primero y 36 dólares después.
Esto a muy corto plazo. De cara a este año vamos a ver precios superiores a lo que os podáis imaginar.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Feb 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> *De cara a este año vamos a ver precios superiores a lo que os podáis imaginar.*



Subestima usted el poder de mi imaginación...


----------



## Silver94 (10 Feb 2021)

Si se habla de 1.000 la onza libremente, lo que se imagina es de escándalo jajaja.

A ver si hay alegrias este año. Yo con verla en 35 - 40 a final de año, me conformo.


----------



## TomBolillo (10 Feb 2021)

romanillo dijo:


> @TomBolillo ayúdame a encontrar a @Depeche estoy preocupado
> 
> Sabes donde puede estar ? Estará bien ? volverá algún día al foro ?



Eso mismo nos preguntamos de ti la semana pasada con el fake squeeze cuando la plata estuvo acariciando los 30$ y tú brillando por tu ausencia


----------



## TomBolillo (10 Feb 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Si se habla de 1.000 la onza libremente, lo que se imagina es de escándalo jajaja.
> 
> A ver si hay alegrias este año. Yo con verla en 35 - 40 a final de año, me conformo.



Y yo. Con verla en 40$ que es donde debería estar actualmente me daría por satisfecho. Quiero poder poner el nombre del rumano a mi cuenta de Bullion Vault para poder reírme de ese bribón


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (30 Mar 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> Estais preparados ya para ver la mayor subida que se ha visto jamás?
> La plata va a volar muy muy alto, lo siento por Romanillo que se va a quedar esperando qeu baje, yo he estado acumulando plata física estas días porque en breve va a estar agotada en todas las tiendas. Vamos a ver un short squeeze como nunca se ha visto,
> En unos días estaremos en los 35 dólares y en unas semanas en 58 dólres, pero eso no acabará aquí, vamos a superar los 200 dólares este año.
> Escrito queda.



Venga esos 200, los veo y los subo a 400 centavos de dolar


----------



## jokeramg (30 Mar 2021)

complicado


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (30 Mar 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenos días, me comentan que el enfermo mental esquizofrénico me echa de menos.
> Solo voy a decir una cosa, nunca más vais a volver a ver la plata cotizando por debajo de 25 dólares.
> Está calentando motores para subir a superar los 30 dólares que lo llevará a 33 dólares primero y 36 dólares después.
> Esto a muy corto plazo. De cara a este año vamos a ver precios superiores a lo que os podáis imaginar.








Pasa por aquí cuando quieras.



.


----------



## Kovaliov (30 Mar 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenos días, me comentan que el enfermo mental esquizofrénico me echa de menos.
> Solo voy a decir una cosa, nunca más vais a volver a ver la plata cotizando por debajo de 25 dólares.
> Está calentando motores para subir a superar los 30 dólares que lo llevará a 33 dólares primero y 36 dólares después.
> Esto a muy corto plazo. De cara a este año vamos a ver precios superiores a lo que os podáis imaginar.







__





Gráfico de precios del oro - Precios del oro y precios de la plata en tiempo real - BullionVault


Gráfico de precios del oro- Ver cotización del oro y cotización de la plata, platino y paladio en dólares USD, euros EUR o libras GBP.



oro.bullionvault.es


----------



## Harrymorgan (30 Mar 2021)

Pues ya se sabe, buy the dip!

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jokeramg (31 Mar 2021)

llegaremos a 20$ tranquilos


----------



## hornblower (31 Mar 2021)

Ha sido tocar la media de 50 y la plata para arriba


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Mar 2021)

Hay una cosa en la debiéramos estar de acuerdo los metaleros y los catastrofistas de la plata. La plata ha bajado, sí pero es por pura manipulación porque el precio se forma en el mercado de futuros.

Todas las otras materias primas están subiendo.

La compra de plata física está subiendo.

Esta bajada es un espejismo, lo tengo meridianamente claro. 

Que aproveche el que pueda.


----------



## tremenk (21 Abr 2021)

Que tal como van las previsiones @Depeche


----------



## jokeramg (22 Abr 2021)

emmm....no


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Jul 2021)

Up

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Jul 2021)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenos días, me comentan que el enfermo mental esquizofrénico me echa de menos.
> Solo voy a decir una cosa, nunca más vais a volver a ver la plata cotizando por debajo de 25 dólares.
> Está calentando motores para subir a superar los 30 dólares que lo llevará a 33 dólares primero y 36 dólares después.
> Esto a muy corto plazo. De cara a este año vamos a ver precios superiores a lo que os podáis imaginar.



Otra vez por debajo de 25


----------



## Manzano1 (27 Jul 2021)

tremenk dijo:


> Que tal como van las previsiones @Depeche



No creo que aparezca mucho por aquí, dejo muchos cadáveres con la cuenta mirror, con toques totalmente impulsivos y más relacionados con la ludopatia que con la inversion captaba gente a través de este hilo con link de referidos para después vender la moto y hacer mirror con su dinero, una vez tumbadas cuentas y después de dar señales a lo loco de bitcoin, metales, nasdaq, borro grupos de telegram y me imagino que seguirá haciendo lo mismo por YouTube, que sirva de aviso para otro foreros, MUCHOS ANTERIORES QUEDARON EN LA CUNETA NO CAIGAIS EN LO MISMO.


----------



## tremenk (27 Jul 2021)

Manzano1 dijo:


> No creo que aparezca mucho por aquí, dejo muchos cadáveres con la cuenta mirror, con toques totalmente impulsivos y más relacionados con la ludopatia que con la inversion captaba gente a través de este hilo con link de referidos para después vender la moto y hacer mirror con su dinero, una vez tumbadas cuentas y después de dar señales a lo loco de bitcoin, metales, nasdaq, borro grupos de telegram y me imagino que seguirá haciendo lo mismo por YouTube, que sirva de aviso para otro foreros, MUCHOS ANTERIORES QUEDARON EN LA CUNETA NO CAIGAIS EN LO MISMO.



entonces ya no veremos las peleas de @romanillo vs @Depeche 

Joder que lastima clavo bastante bien la primera subida y supongo que con eso capto a gente.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> ¿El Up ese para qué va?
> 
> ¿para que suba el precio de la plata o para que suba el hilo...?



Para ambos .... Si es posible

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manzano1 (28 Jul 2021)

tremenk dijo:


> entonces ya no veremos las peleas de @romanillo vs @Depeche
> 
> Joder que lastima clavo bastante bien la primera subida y supongo que con eso capto a gente.



Justo, así fue


----------



## Silver94 (28 Jul 2021)

Lo de hace diez años fue acojonante. Lo clavó practicamente todo. 

Eso sí, esta vez no ha dado ni una.


----------

